# CRGW cyclers part 8



## angelica_wales

Welcome to your new home ladies 

Happy chatting!!

The old thread can be found here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326978.0

xx


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks for the new thread. hope you are doing well are you now having another scan at 9 weeks. yesterday I had three blastocyst put back. test date is 20th December


----------



## Lmck15

Sparkskaren that's so good considering you thought the cycle would have to be cancelled! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! 
Good luck x


----------



## sparkskaren

thanks lmck15


----------



## angelica_wales

Fingers crossed sparkskaren!  3 back is brave!  happy 2ww xx

I had my 9 week scan yesterday and they're both still there   Next scan at 13 weeks at the hospital - back to panicking for the next 4 weeks now! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Louise4

Good luck sparkskaren! 

Thats great news angelica, congratulations again!
Xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi I'm new on here. Just looking for some advise and support as I will be starting my first cycle of Ivf in the new year !!! Feeling anxious as I don't know what to expect . I have my treatment planning appointment next week can anyone tell me what this will involve . Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey Angela, that's fab news! So excited for you as you so deserve this. Good luck for your 13 week scan - I'm sure it'll all be fine x

sparkskaren - congratulations on being PUPO. Good luck for a positive result on the 20th x

Welcome Welshsweetie - you're in safe hands at CRGW and I'm sure Amanda will put you at ease at your consultation. My reccomendation would be to write down all your questions and don't be afraid to ask them at your appointment x

Hi everyone else. AFM - I'm on my way to London for my follow-up with Dr Gorgy. I've had copies of all blood test results and it looks like there are a few issues that will need addressing with immune treatment during my next cycle (hopefully our final cycle!) which will be using our two remaining frosties in a FET early in the new year all being well. I'll post again to let you know what the protocol will look like x


----------



## Welshsweetie

I haven't seen Amanda but have heard a lot of people mentioning Amanda . Will I see different doctors or just stay with the same doctor from my first appointment ? I have appointment with the nurse next week for treatment planning appointment. xxx


----------



## sparkskaren

you will not see a doctor again until your egg collection day the rest of it is done by the nurses. both Debbie and Jodie are great.


----------



## sparkskaren

how did it go today ilovewesties?


----------



## Welshsweetie

I'm seeing Jodie next week feeling quite anxious about the whole thing. Have read that the side effects can be really bad .


----------



## sparkskaren

think the main side affect is headaches and you can keep them at bay as long as you drink between 2-3 litters of water a day. I have never really had any on simming have a few hot flushes during the two week wait after the embryos go back in.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thank you that has made me feel a bit better.i have been thinking that I'm going to have really bad side effects and it's going to be awful


----------



## Louise4

Hey ladies, I had my scan early today after a bleed yesterday. I have a heartbeat! I do have a haematoma apparently which caused the bleed and could cause a miscarriage but Jodie seemed optimistic and said its quite small and seems to be clotting so I'm cautiously optimistic xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Louise! 

Fingers crossed the bleeding all stops - when do you go for another scan? 

Angela
xx


----------



## Louise4

I have another scan next Wednesday so fingers crossed! X


----------



## sparkskaren

know I shouldn't have but tested this morning and got a positive. hopefully it is not the trigger shot still. 5dpt 5dt


----------



## angelica_wales

It won't be the trigger shot now - sounds like a BFP  to me   

Congratulations! 

xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  I thought it was quiet as there  had been  no replies to posts for a while  then remembered we were on part 8.   

Great new Sparks Karen.  

Louise  - sorry to hear you had a bleed  but glad your scan went well.  Good luck for Wednesday. 

Welsh sweetie - different  people react in different ways to the drugs.  I has hardly  any side effects at all (just a little bloated but was summer so wore leggings  and tunic  and no one noticed). As Karen  said drink plenty. It is also  important to eat plenty of protein.

Angelica  - glad your  scan went  well.  I hop you can find some time to relax over Christmas. 

Westies - hope your  appointment  in London went well


----------



## sparkskaren

angelica when you had your beta done at crgw how long before you got the results?


----------



## BettyBoo1

Sparkskaren - I have had three beta tests at CRGW and each time I went in around 9/10am to have bloods done and they rang with the results later the same afternoon x


----------



## angelica_wales

Ditto - I had bloods done first thing and had a call around 5pm with the results xx


----------



## sparkskaren

my hospital  did one yesterday and told me it would be back Monday. was going to try and get another one done tomorrow at  crgw to try and put mind at rest and I need to go and get more drugs anyway


----------



## sparkskaren

well my bloods came back today but they would not let me know the results because a doctor has not signed then off. don't you love public practice


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sparks Karen  - hope that you  can get the results tomorrow.


----------



## Lmck15

How are you getting on Sparkskaren? X


----------



## sparkskaren

I am not doing to bad scan is booked on the 11th January which is so far off. bloods came back at 274 at day 10dpt 5pt. which they said was good to high.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news on the blood  test result Sparks Karen.  

Hope everyone  is well and sending  christmas wishes to all.


----------



## sparkskaren

have you had your twelve week scan yet Angelica? got my first on Monday it feels so far off will be 7w5d gone.


----------



## angelica_wales

I had my scan yesterday (13w1d) and everything was good thanks  

The waiting for scans is way worse than the 2ww!

Good luck for Monday! 

Happy new year to you all

Angela 
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Angelica.  

Sparkskaren - fingers crossed  all is well on Monday. 

Although  consultants vary , mine scanned  me every time so had one about every 4 weeks.  

I  went down in Monday  to have bloods taken for thyroid  function  before  having our FET.  I realised over Christmas  that it was done 6 months  ago (but that was a retest following  an increase in dose ) and I wasn't  sure  whether  if should  be retested. 

I phoned my gp but because  my notes did  not  say every 6 months the receptionist would not book it without  me seeing  the doctor first.  I accepted  the appointment  they offered but booked to have the test at crgw due  to  time.  Yvonne  called me yesterday  to say the result was up so Amanda wrote  yesterday  to my gp and told me to increase my dose.  Will phone  the surgery Friday  to see if they  are happy  to  adjust or if I need to still see the gp.  Hopefully  transfer  in march


----------



## angelica_wales

March will be here before you know it Talkingfrog   fingers crossed xx


----------



## sparkskaren

it does get better Angelica once you feel them moving helps put your mind at rest. most of the night and still a bit this morning I have had some mild cramping/aching on my left side still trying to decide if the womb goes over that far or if it is bowl. I just want to know what is going on how😢


----------



## chellelauz

Oh my    

A massive congrats to u Angelica xxxxx about bloody time for u!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks Hun   how are you doing? xx


----------



## Em 40

Hi angelica can u add me cycling this month with CRGW or is there a specific CRGW Jan cycling page? Currently day4 stimming x


----------



## angelica_wales

There's no cycling specific page Em.  Good luck xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello lovely CRGW ladies! This thread has gone rather quiet lately. Is anyone cycling at the moment? I'm hoping to do my final FET (have two day 6 blasts remaining on ice at CRGW) soon and am thinking of doing a medicated cycle. I've only ever done two natural FETs before because I ovulate naturally but my cycle this month was a bit 'wonky' and I ovulated late for me (CD16 when CD13 is average) and had a shorter than usual month at 24 days (usually 26-27) so I'm worried about a short luteal phase effecting a natural FET. Anyway, I'm rambling, if any of you have experience of a medicated FET at CRGW I'd love to hear from you as I'm not sure how it works or the cost of the medication. Thanks in advance and I hope you're all well x


----------



## pollita

Hello again ILW! I'm about to start again (full IVF/ICSI though) I did ask about FET by chance last week when I was there, and was told that unless I have an abnormal cycle they try to do natural FET. Hope that they can give you some good answers!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello  Westies and pollita, hope you are both ok.

We only have one frostie but hope to be doing to be  havin an fet soon.  I need to phone  my Dr's to book a blood test for 15th Feb to check my thyroid.  If all ok we are looking to transfer in march. 

We are planning  on a natural  cycle.  Amanda said it was up to us as they were happy to do either.  I wondered  if  down regulation  wasn't  do good for me as my  successful  cycle  started  as oui so only took supracur  with menopur  rather  than  on its oen so that  it why  I opted for natural.  It was suggested  that  they may give me some  progesterone incase  as one cycle I bled before  otd.  As I have prognova  and  utrogeston left over from the last  go we don't  need to get any more.
My last cycle  was a few days shorter  than normal  but that could  be  becuse of the change in my thyroxine.


----------



## Louise4

Hi westies, I had a medicated fet last time   I tried natural but I missed my ovulation so found it too stressful,I like the control that the medication gave and for me my lining was a bit thicker too but everyone's different I'm sure. 
I did short protocol purely because down regging is so horrible for me, so I just took norethistone before my period then progynova and suprecur together, once the lining was thick I had a trigger shot like with a fresh cycle then next stopped the suprecur and started progesterone. Once I had transfer i carried on with the progesterone and progynova till 12 weeks, I'm now off it all and 14 weeks pregnant 😄😄😄😄 good luck with your cycle! Xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Westies  - I had a natural FET but started bleeding 5 days after transfer which is when AF would have been due (I have a short luteal phase). Natural is nice though because of the lack of drugs before transfer  . A friend of mine had a natural FET and still had clexane,  intralipids and utrogestan - she is currently 20 weeks pregnant  

Good luck!! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Angelica - thanks for your post and how fab that the natural approach worked for your friend  I hope you're doing OK too. I've already done two natural FET cycles and although I do ovulate naturally, my cycles seem to be a bit unpredictable at the moment in terms of when I'm going to ovulate an luteal phase (mine changes, weirdly!) so I've decided to do a medicated next time as it's our last go at a FET with our two remaining frosties x

Louise - thank you so much for taking the time to post  Huge congratulations! I like the sound of your protocol. I'm a bit confused though as I didn't realise that there was a short and long medicated option. I guess we'll talk about it with the nurse at the planning appointment. Exciting! I think we're going to start next month with transfer in April. Everyone keep their fingers crossed! x

Hope everyone else is well and has a fab weekend x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there, sorry for just barging onto your thread but inward wondering if anyone has had intralipids at crgw and know how long it takes?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lucieloos - I had intralipids at CRGW on my last cycle and will be again on my next. It cost £125 and lasted between 1-1.5 hours. They do it downstairs in one of the rooms, so you can lie down on the bed. I had an acupuncture session during my session last time, which was lovely. Take a book or a couple of magazines as the mobile phone signal isn't great x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks ilove that sounds great! I've read that it takes around 3 hours in some clinics so was a little concerned as I was hoping to go back to work afterwards but 1.5 hours should be doable. I've been to the clinic before and mobile signal was poor. I wonder if they have any wifi to connect to? Will definitely take a couple of magazines though and maybe have a little snooze.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - I don't think they do have a open/public WiFi so definately take some magazines or perhaps some earphones so you can listen to a relaxation track and have a snooze  I've never heard of anyone running intralipids over three hours - that's crazy! If you tell the person administering them if you have a time limit, they should be able to set it to run for that amount of time as they control how quickly it drips. When are you having it done? I should be starting my FET next month so will be having one late/March early April probably but unsure of dates yet x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks ilove, I was looking at going to Cherish in Birmingham if I couldn't get them done at crgw and they told me the first time it would take 3 hours as they needed to make sure I didn't have an allergic response to it but after that it would be an hour a time. I'm looking at having it done around 4th March. I will definitely say time is tight and I only have an hour or so. That would be ideal as could fit it into a long lunch then. How many days before transfer do you get yours done? Mine is probably going to be 10-12 days before transfer as that's the only time they can fit me in. I hope that will be ok.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - last time I had it on the day of transfer literally just before (which is why I combined it with having an acupuncture session, so was very relaxed for transfer!). Amanda said there was no optimum day to have it, so it saved another trip to Wales (we live in Somerset) to have it the same day. I've just gone through extensive (and expensive!) immune testing with Dr Gorgy in London and interestingly, he's asked me to do it between days 7 and 10 of my FET cycle (I'm doing a medicated FET this time and it'll be 7-10 days after starting HRT). Just follow what your clinic say would be my advice x


----------



## Lucieloos

My clinic have said around 10 days but hopefully an extra day or two won't make too much difference as crgw can't do it any other time. I haven't had the testing done so don't know that I have a problem but my clinic said it won't hurt to give it a try. Going to throw the kitchen sink at it this time!


----------



## IloveWesties

I hadn't had the testing done last time either but CRGW was happy to do it as it's only eggs and soya at the end of the day! Good luck Lucieloos x


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh I thought you had from your signature. Good luck to you too


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos -I had all the Dr Gorgy testing since my last failed cycle. I've tried various low level immunes meds on my last cycles emphirically but decided to bite the bullet and pay for the testibg so I know exactly what I need and what I don't. Dr G has now reccomended intralipids for me on a day between days 7-10 of being on HRT as I'm doing a medicated FET x


----------



## Lucieloos

That's interesting has he recommended anything different from what you were taking empirically other than doing the intralipids on day 7?


----------



## IloveWesties

Yes, various things which are specific to my results. One major addition is something called Neupogen which costs around £60 per injection!!  I need x5 to get me to OTD and will need more if I get a BFP! But frankly if I get that far I really won't care about the cost x


----------



## Lucieloos

Sounds good ilove, like you say if it gets you a bfp the price doesn't matter. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## sparkskaren

lucieloos I had the intralipids on my last go at ivf did them on the Friday and collection was on the Monday took about 45 mins for it to run through although I had a  hour wait for a room😞. I was getting colds weekly before I had it done and have just got my first cold since December yesterday so think it did something for my. also I am 14 weeks pregnant😜


----------



## Lucieloos

Sparks, oh no that's not good about an hour wait for the room! They should schedule people in when rooms are going to be available. I didn't think to leave time for that as well. Fantastic news about your pregnancy though, you must be over the moon!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Sparkskaren


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I hope you're all well. Just a quick question - has anyone chosen to buy their medication elsewhere while cycling at CRGW? I've done a quick comparison and think Asda pharmacy is going to be a bit cheaper but when I asked about getting a prescription, the receptionist told me it would cost £10. Seems really odd and I've never been charged for a prescription at any other clinic before. Has anyone come across this before? Thanks x


----------



## pollita

Yep, prescription charge is right - I thought it was standard to pay for them anyway. Good luck!


----------



## foreverastudent

Is there anyone else cycling at CRGW at the moment?


----------



## IloveWesties

OK, thanks Pollita, it's still going to be cheaper even when paying the £10. I just thought it was odd as CRGW are usually really fair on their pricing and I've never had to pay elsewhere before. Nevermind, £10 is nothing in the scheme of things! x

foreverastudent - I'm starting a medicated FET in a couple of weeks. I've just seen your signature - good luck for your first fresh cycle honey x


----------



## foreverastudent

Thanks ilovewesties, good luck with your FET!


----------



## pollita

ILW, a couple of other clinics I looked at using charged too (and the vets where I used to work if you wanted to buy the medication elsewhere  ) CRGW are very fair compared to other places though. 

foreverastudent, I'm starting round #2 in about 3 weeks (whenever AF decides to make an appearance!) Is this your first cycle there?


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi pollita, yes it's my first cycle there. First ever cycle too! Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## MadameG

Forever I am starting a natural FET on Wednesday. I've cycled twice at the clinic, they are really lovely so I'm sure you'll be in safe hands  xxxx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi girls hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just been through a cycle and ended with a bfn last week. Feeling quite low and lonely today. Really struggling to feel positive for next cycle . It was only our first cycle and had such good results all the way through but still failed. Keep trying to think of reasons why it had failed . We had a 5 day blastocyst transferred and five frozen . 
Have an appointment at the end of next month for a follow up . We have paid for two cycles but u sure if we should do another cycle or do a fet ? Can anyone give me any advise xx


----------



## MadameG

Welshsweetie so sorry to hear of your bfn   Personally, if I had frosties, then I would go for fet. It's so much easier on your body and can be much quicker too if you have a natural cycle. I would take a list of absolutely everything you want to ask to your follow up. I'm sure it was just bad luck but they may tweak things for your next cycle too. Best of luck xx


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi welshsweetie I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn   hopefully you'll get some answers in your follow up appointment. I'm only in my first cycle so I dont know about the next part. I think a FET is gentler on your body but hopefully the clinic can give you some advice. I'm around all evening if you want to chat, you can pm me if you want.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry  Welsh sweetie -  it is  a horrible  feeling.  We had exactly  the  same response to stimms  in our first  cycle at crgw  as we did to our cycle  5 years  ago.  The only  difference was  that the bfn for the one at crgw.    I would see what the clinic advise.  Nornally i would say an fet but I don't know  if there any terms to the two cycle package.  If so you may be  better to do another fresh and store frosties  for another go if needed  or for a sibling try.

We are waiting for blood  tests  before our fet.  Was due to transfer on Jan but thyroid  results were too high.  Had to wait longer than normal  for a blood test at doctors . The results  should  have been back last  Wednesday  (which seemed  longer than it  used to) , but we're still  not back today    Our docs is usually  really good  but attitude of receptiniest on Fri was sometimes take longer (didn't  say  she didn't  car but the tone of her voice  did).  At least  the one today is going to chase it up.  If I had known  they would be this long  I would  have  paid for crgw to do it again.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks for your advice . I was thinking of fet as it would be less stressful on my body but then I thought because I have already paid for another cycle should I go for that ? 
Everything went so well last cycle responded really well to medication and had really good grades embryos, they strongly advised us against transferring two embryos as they said the embryos were so good. Can't understand what went wrong . Has anyone experienced this ? Would they do anything to find out what went wrong ? Feels like such a long time to wait for follow up appointment. Trying to switch off until then but finding it really difficult With so many questions going around in my head .


----------



## Welshsweetie

Talkingfrog said:


> Sorry Welsh sweetie - it is a horrible feeling. We had exactly the same response to stimms in our first cycle at crgw as we did to our cycle 5 years ago. The only difference was that the bfn for the one at crgw. I would see what the clinic advise. Nornally i would say an fet but I don't know if there any terms to the two cycle package. If so you may be better to do another fresh and store frosties for another go if needed or for a sibling try.
> 
> We are waiting for blood tests before our fet. Was due to transfer on Jan but thyroid results were too high. Had to wait longer than normal for a blood test at doctors . The results should have been back last Wednesday (which seemed longer than it used to) , but we're still not back today  Our docs is usually really good but attitude of receptiniest on Fri was sometimes take longer (didn't say she didn't car but the tone of her voice did). At least the one today is going to chase it up. If I had known they would be this long I would have paid for crgw to do it again.


Why do you need to have bloods for your thyroid? Hope you dont mind me asking. I have read about medicated fet and natural fet . I get regular periods and get a positive opk around the same day every month will they advice me to have unmedicated cycle? This sounds quite stressful I will worry that I will miss ovulation .


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Welshsweetie 

So sorry for your BFN.  It's an awful feeling when everything has gone so well and you don't get those 2 lines at the end of it.  Without knowing your age etc.  I would say it's probably down to numbers/luck.  As it was your first transfer it sounds harsh but I would put it down to experience.  If you're young and healthy I think they expect 3 transfers to work. Some people are lucky and get pregnant first time and some take more than 3.

As you've got so many frosties,  you have plenty of options open to you.  I believe that the 2 cycle package has to be used within 12 months and is considered fulfilled with a successful pregnancy.  I would be tempted to have your second cycle to get more embryos to give you options for siblings as talking frog  suggested.

You can contact the clinic to see if they've had any cancellations to get your follow up sooner.  Amanda is always in demand! 

Good luck with your follow up and your next cycle! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks angelica . I think we will probably go for another cycle seeing as we have paid for it. Just read your signature congratulations sound like you had been on a long journey but I bet it has all been worth it . You must be over the moon. Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

It has been a long journey and the frustrations are the same for everyone.  For each fresh cycle I had perfect blasts and either no implantation or mc. My problem was obviously my old eggs and donor egg solved my issues.  I am over the moon but still terrified and find it hard to believe! 

You'll get there with patience and PMA!! 

xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

I can only imagine how happy you are 😀 And with twins 😍 I'm 30 but I have a slightly lower amh as I should. I've been wondering if this is the reason to why it didn't work out . I thought that as we had such perfect blastocysts there would be no problem with implantation but then read that it could be due to poor egg quality .


----------



## pollita

I was going to give the same recommendation at Angelica - if you're going to lose the second cycle I'd use it anyway. You'll likely have some frosties from that too, so you can do one fresh cycle and who knows how many FETs for additional tries or siblings. Good luck! There seem to be loads of us cycling at CRGW at the moment (no wonder the waiting room is always busy when I'm there  )


----------



## Talkingfrog

Welshsweetie - of course I don't mind you asking.  I got diagnosed with underactive thyroid about 8 years ago, so taken Levothyroxine tablets each day to replace what my body does not produce.  The Thyroid Stimulating Hormone can be checked in a the blood test.  If the figure is too high it means the body is having to work too hard to produce what is needed and the dose needs to be increased.  The surgery class normal as 0-4.5 but 4.5  but crgw want it to be between 0-2.5 before cycling.  My test in jan was done at crgw  4.5 so Amanda told me to increase the dose and wrote to my GP who agreed to the change.  Any change in dose is checked after 6 weeks as that is about how long it takes for the body to get used to the adjustment.  Our surgery is normally really good and bloods can be done in a few days, and take about 3 days to come back, but this time it was nearly two weeks to get an appointment ( I went in to book a week early so they were onlly a few days after) and they should have been back Wednesday last week (which was longer than it used to be), but were still not back today.  I will phone again tomorrow and if not there I will call in Wednesday afternoon and if they are not there ask to see the practice manager to find out what is going on.  CRGW gave me the results about 36 hours after the bloods were taken.


----------



## Louise4

Welshsweetie- I had a similar situation to you last year ( cp on first cycle ) I had 3 frozen blasts but I had also paid for a two cycle package. In the end I went for a second fresh cycle, I overstimulated and ended up having to freeze all but it still turned out to be the best choice for me as I had another 12 blasts frozen. So after transferring 2 at a later date (one stuck 😊) I have 13 blasts on ice still for the future! Xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks for everybody's kind words . You have been really supportive I feel much more positive than I did . Looking forward to my next cycle in a couple of months fingers crossed it will work next time xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Pollita - what type of FET are you doing (medicated or natural)? When do you think you'll be starting meds? I've started a thread in the FET section for people going through FET cycles during March/April so you're welcome to join us if that works for your dates. There's a few others on the board already, including another lady from. CRGW  x

MadameG - same goes for you too as you're starting today. Good luck! x

Welshsweetie - sorry to hear of your BFN honey. I think you've already been given some really good advice and for what it's worth, I would also think doing another fresh and embryo banking was the way to go if you've already paid for the two cycle package. When is your follow-up? x

Talkingfrog - any joy with tracking down your results yet? x

Foreverastudent - when do you start your cycle? Are you doing long or short protocol? x

Lucieloos - how are you doing? x

Louise - how brilliant that you got a BFP and have all those frosties waiting for you  Have you had your baby or are you still pregnant? I love reading all the positive stories, especially when starting to cycle again x

Angelica and sparkskaren - hope you're both doing OK x

AFM - AF arrived Saturday afternoon, so Sunday was CD1 and I called the clinic on Monday to let them know. I'm now just waiting for the protocol to come through in the post but I know meds start in CD21 (19th March) and I have a scan booked for 31st March at the satellite clinic in Bristol, which is easier for us  Feeling the usual cocktail of excitement and apprehensiveness! x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi I love westies my follow up isn't until the end of the month which feels like a life time away . Everyone st the clinic have been great through out my treatment. So caring and supportive just feels like I've been left on my own since it failed having to wait six weeks before speaking to anyone . The aftercare doesn't feel as good as when I was cycling .


----------



## IloveWesties

Welshsweetie - I know what you mean. Having been at three different clinics to cycle, including the Lister, it's pretty much the same everywhere, I think. You either have an early pregnancy scan or a follow-up  Have you thought about the free counselling session? I took up that offer at my first clinic and had a session after my first cycle failed before my follow-up and found it a really positive experience. Just a thought but perhaps something to think about x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Yes I did think about the counselling session.  Wasn't sure what to do ? What should I expect from it ?


----------



## pollita

Thanks westies, I'm having another fresh cycle first then FET if needed after that so will pop in if this cycle doesn't take


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Westies, looks like the scan was a little early as I suspected, so I'm back on Monday for another. My lining was just below 5mm and possibly a lead folly of 12mm, not sure if this is okay or not really as I haven't done FET before.. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Welshsweetie - on a very basic level, I just found it really useful to speak with someone impartial. Me and my DH have chosen to tell very few people - only close family and a couple of friends - and although I do get great comfort from this site, it was nice to talk things through with someone at that time. Go with your gut instinct x

Pollita - sorry, got a bit mixed up  Are you doing a long or short protocol? When do you start? x

MadameG - what cycle day was your scan? Those numbers sound good if it's early  x


----------



## MadameG

Westies I'm on day 8, normally ov around day 14ish. Is that still a good number?   Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - I would say so, yes, very good  You basically want to see a triple lining of around at least 8mm thickness (this does vary from clinic to clinic) at time of ovulation/trigger (depending on what type of FET you're doing). A follicle usually grows to about 18mm-24mm before it "pops" (not a medical term  ) at ovulation. Sounds like things are bang on where they should be and are looking good for you honey. Good luck for your next scan on Monday. Exciting! x


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi Westie, all good here thanks. Af arrived in Sunday and I went in for my baseline on Monday which was fine. I'm on short flare protocol with 300iu Menopur and 50iu suprecur to stop ovulation. My next scan is on Tuesday but in the meantime I have my intralipids on Friday so hoping everything goes ok with that. Glad you have got going again to! Hi to everyone else:


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - remind me, have you had intralipids before? I had it last cycle and will again this cycle. I found it really relaxing as I had an acupuncture session at the same time last time and may do that again if I can arrange it  x


----------



## Lucieloos

Westie, this is my first time for intralipids. Glad I'm getting it done though as want to throw everything at this cycle. I've also managed to arrange 4 sessions of acupuncture over the next couple of weeks and also a session on my transfer day!


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - you'll be fine, it's really nothing to worry about. Who are you having for your acupuncture? I had a lady called Jackie Brown for the one off on transfer day (during intralipids immediately before) x


----------



## Lucieloos

I had Jackie back in 2014 she is lovely. I tried to book her again this time but she is off to Australia to visit her daughter. I have a lady called Catherine Pearce who works with Jackie in Whitchurch she seems lovely too and has been very flexible with appts. She does late night ones and works from cathedral rd, Whitchurch, crgw and Newport so could take my pick! Looking forward to getting started.


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi westies, I started DR on 22nd feb, I have my baseline scan on Monday! I'm doing the long protocol excited and nervous all at the same time! What's the satellite clinic like?


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - oh that's worth knowing about Jackie and Catherine, thanks for sharing. Does Catherine have a website? I may look at booking on day of intralipids and transfer again if she can do it at CRGW x

Foreverastudent - good luck for your baseline scan on Monday. Exciting! I did long protocol on both of my fresh cycles. The satellite clinic is basically a room which CRGW rents within a large house in Clifton village which has been converted in to private consulting rooms. It's quite different from CRGW but SO much easier for me to get to so its great to use it when the dates work out (Amanda is only there once every fortnight) x


----------



## Lucieloos

Westies, yes this is her website http://pearceacupuncture.co.uk

/links


----------



## IloveWesties

Great, thanks Lucieloos x


----------



## Lucieloos

Had my intralipids done today at crgw. They were running really late. They showed me to a room and then I had to wait 1hr 15mins before Amanda came to start them which wasn't ideal as I needed to go back to work afterwards. Luckily she sped them up and I was done within half an hour. It seems strange to think a soy based mixture like that could help with anything but glad I've got it done.

Oh and I can't remember who it was I was talking to it on here about but crgw have wifi! The password is crgwlimited


----------



## pollita

Ah lucieloo you are my new best friend! Of all the hours I've spent sat in there on my own wishing I had signal or wifi. Thank you!!!!  

Glad that you got your intralipids done, although that's not too good about being there so long. Fingers crossed they work for you!


----------



## pollita

Hi Mylittlepink

There's a premier inn literally right next to the clinic (llantrisant) if your mum has a car to get around while you're in the clinic. 

Otherwise you'd be looking at staying quite a way from the clinic if you want to be close to a beach. The nearest beaches would be about 30 minutes drive away at least. There's Porthcawl, Ogmore, Kenfig (a nice little nature reserve with beach), Barry, St Donats and Penarth. Lots of hotels down those ways but not familiar with any in particular sorry.


----------



## IloveWesties

Lucieloos - sorry to hear about the delay with your intralipids. Eek! Hope it wasn't too tricky with work. It was me who said take a book or something to do as they have no signal so thanks for the wifi tip 😊 x


----------



## Talkingfrog

My little pink - there is a retail park less than 5 minutes  drive from the clinic  so maybe your mother a daughter  could go there while  you ate at the clinic.  Mccarthy Glenn outlet village bridgend is two junctions  down the motorway  and has  a cinema.


----------



## Lucieloos

Pollita, I was the same I've been there loads of times for scans etc and sat in the waiting room wishing I had signal on my phone. When they took me into the room for my intralipids she asked if I wanted some magazines or if I was happy potching about on my phone. I took the magazines but thought may as well question the wifi situation as its unusual for places not to have it and she said yes no problem here is the code so that was a lot better! 

Littlepink, as others have said the premier inn is probably your best bet as you could walk to the clinic while your mum takes your daughter off somewhere in the car.


----------



## MadameG

Lucieloos I've also been there loads without Internet, not next time though   I usually play sudoku on my phone to take my mind off the waiting. Did the intralipids make you 'feel' anything at all? They are an interesting science xx

Littlepink Barry Island is quite a good place to while away some time in the arcades and I think there may have been kiddy rides, although I can't quite remember. The restaurant at the Premier Inn is surprisingly very good too so they could just put out  xx


----------



## Lucieloos

MadameG, haha think their internet usage will be increasing a lot now!! The intralipids didn't make me feel anything at all. I just really can't see how they do anything but I guess they must do something and I'm willing to give anything a try even if it just helps psychologically so that I feel I've tried everything possible.


----------



## MadameG

Lucie we'll see loads of pink writing on ladies mobile phones now   I really wanted to do the same for this round with intralipids, so I feel like I've thrown everything at it, but was told no for this time. Hoping they'll be no need for a next time   xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Haha yes definitely madameG   That's a shame about the intralipids but hopefully you won't need them anyway. I have been cycling at a clinic in Czech Republic and they were happy to give me a letter to say that I need them even though I haven't had any of the tests. They were happy to prescribe on a just incase basis and crgw seemed happy enough with that too.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys I just wanted to say hi
I had my embryo transfer at crgw today and am now in 2ww ekkkk
Anyone else here at the same stage as me?


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - congratulations on being PUPO. I hope the 2WW flies by for you and you get a positive result at the end  All being well, I'll be transferring two day 6 blasts (frosties at the moment) w/c 18 April so a bit behind you but this will also be our 5th attempt (2 fresh and this is our 3rd frozen). Hope five is a lucky number for both of us honey x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I hope so Hun, lucky number five for us both!! 🍀 I get a phonecall in a bit about weather my final embryo from yesterday made it to freeze today never frozen one on its own though! 
At the embryo transfer she advised (embryologist) to put one back but I always have put two back and the grades were 4bc blasts so weren't excellent so opted for the two.
Anyone else had these grades and get pregnant? Saying that my only pregnancy from Ivf came from a 4cc but I dunno if that's why it didn't last past 12 week stage. 

I paid for a two cycle package so got a back up if this doesn't work! Amanda said before I left I won't need anymore meds cause I won't be having another cycle (oh the confidence lol) it made me giggle. The staff in crgw are amazing I love them. I knew a few from Ivf wales like Jodie n Deb nice to see familiar faces.

Just done my gestone injection and my tablets this time I'm on gestone injection in the morning 400 cyclogest in the evening first time I've taken both during same cycle lol hopefully this will help I normally bleed before test day so I'm thinking they wanna make sure I have enough this time lol


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - great that they've got you on progesterone injections and pessaries. That's what I'm doing this time too. I bled early on my first cycle (7dp5dt) and since then have used Lubion which is another brand of injectable progesterone that apparantly is easier to use than Gestone (my DH has serious needle phobia so I have to do all my injections myself so needed it to be as easy as possible!) and can be injected in to the tummy. Anyway, I've made it to OTD every cycle since but my immunes consultant wants me to add pessaries this time as well as apparantly there's some evidence to suggest some 'local' progesterone is good as well as in the blood stream. 
In terms of embryo grading, I honestly don't think it means anything! From all the stories I've read on here, it's actually the embryos that are graded lower quality that seem to do the best! I've always had great quality blasts up to this point but no BFPs! I'm hoping our two remaining 'lesser' quality day 6s will therefore be THE ones x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I run out of my gestone 4 days before test day n they didn't have any there yesterday Amanda said they use lubion now easier to inject so I might be on that after the 10 days she said to call next week n she would get a prescription ready xx 


Just had the call about my third embryo it didn't make freeze it was graded 3cc n it didn't look good it had chucked a lot of cells out which didn't leave much so none frozen this time lets hope these two little embies snuggling in nice lol xx


----------



## MadameG

Welshfrench congrats on being pupo! I'm hoping to be in your shoes in a week or so  I've got lubion too as I was terrified of the intramuscular injections xxxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

It's been years since I did the gestone and it really shocked me how big the green needle was lol I've done 6 now not too bad at all xx hubby does it for me in the mornings before he goes to work get it over and done with then lol xx


----------



## MadameG

Welshfrench you are a tougher lass than me   google images of gestone needles was enough for me   xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

MadameG-😂 my hubby flaked out first day due to size of needle so I did it myself and when I pulled back had blood in syringe (didn't inject) and from then on he did it for me cause I can't be trusted I'm bound to hit a vein lol x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Anyone on this thread at crgw almost near otd? It's only 2dp5dt n it's dragging lol


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - the 2ww is the worst bit of the whole process for me. Big hugs. The best thing you can do is to keep yourself as occupied as possible - lots of films and box sets if you're not at work! Also, have you found the ladies in waiting thread? There are threads for each month so ladies and can share experiences during the 2ww and that can be helpful for some. Here's the link for March in case it's helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=343257.0 x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx Ilovewesties joined now xx I noticed on your thread u had immune testing would u recommend, was it expensive? The last three years I thought about it cause when I miscarried at 12 weeks it was cause I had a sub chronic haematoma and it out grew the sac so heart beat slowed n then stopped unfortunately, only reason I mention it is because I've read n k killer cells can cause sch as it attacks it causing heartbeat to stop etc. I've had recurrent misscarriage tests done all came back clear only recommendation was 1 aspirin a day so this cycle thats what I'm doing! Xx everything I mention nk killer cells no one seems concerned n say at this point they feel it's unnessasary to test?? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. It must be heartbreaking   The nearest I've been to pregnancy was a very brief chemical and that was horrible enough. The whole area of immunes testing is very advanced and therefore the majority of consultants wouldn't know much about it and certainly won't advocate it. I have found Amanda to be willing and happy to go along with what I want to do but it was me who decided to go and get all the testing. We spent over £3k on testing with Dr Gorgy in London and I also had a uterine biopsy done (£360) with Professors Quenby and Brosens at the national recurrent miscarriage / IVF failure clinic in Coventry. The two experts disagree with each other, so it's a minefield frankly and you end up having to self navigate a lot. So you're paying a lot of money for additional information but then having to make some big decisions about direction or treatment. The biopsy I had came back completely normal so Coventry said don't take any immunes medication at all. The blood tests I had done with Dr G however showed a few anomalies, including slightly raised NK cells in my blood, so he's reccomended some immunes medication. You see the predicament... We've decided to go ahead with Dr G's recconendations for this cycle as frankly it felt a bit crazy to spend over £3k then ignore his advice! I hope this cycle works for you so you won't have to think about immunes x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx Ilovewestie sounds like you've bin through the mill too! I hope this attempt works if not I've paid for the two cycle package so have a backup if these two cycles fail then I think I will test for nk killer cells but hopefully won't cross this bridge 🙏 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - I hate to talk about your plan if your current cycle doesn't work when you're in the 2WW as you should be visualising a BFP  You sound like me though as I love a back up plan so I don't freak out if things go wrong! I would certainly put the Prof Quenby uterine biopsy in your plan B before your second cycle in the package but as I said before, hopefully you won't need it honey x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ilovewesties-i fuss so much a back up is always needed lol I find hope hurts so if I think the worst a bfp is a bonus I find that way it doesn't crush me as hard as if I pin my hopes on it! I don't mean to sound negative but it doesn't always work a bit like a lottery ticket. I feel numb (my dad just died 6 weeks ago) so hoping he's gonna put a helping hand in for me this time who knows xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Oh blimey honey I'm so so sorry to hear about your Dad. I'm sure he's doing everything he can to help you. You don't sound negative, I know exactly what you mean as I'm the same and always throw myself in to planning the next cycle as soon as I get a negative result. I really hope this is the time for both of us   x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I hope so too xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Any advice my sister went to a christening yesterday but this morning found out the child has now woken up this morning with chicken pox! I've had chicken pox 3 times full blown and once mild thoughout my childhood and teenage years so obviously don't follow the rules once you've had it your immune lol im due to see my sister tomorrow but I'm worried she is like me and isn't immune even though she's had it once before and may now be contagious what should I do


----------



## IloveWesties

welshfrench - I suggest calling the clinic first thing, and before you see your sister, to explain the situation and get their advice honey x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx Hun for replying I rang my sister to cancel now not gonna risk it just incase! Xx she'll have to FaceTime me next 10 days if she wants to see me lol xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Just a quick question how long until u get a follow up appt if u get a negative? And how quickly would u get a scan if it's positive? 
Also this clinic seems to have a longer wait than others for OTD the guys in the 2ww forum seem to test only 10dp5dt? Any reason why? I only ask cause I'm two days short on meds and if I could test that two days earlier it would save me going to get more meds lol xx


----------



## pollita

They do seem to have a longer otd than other clinics. I tested a lot earlier and when I called to say it was positive and had been for a week they laughed and asked why I'd waited so long to tell them so I guess people don't actually wait all that time. 

If BFP they will schedule your first scan for about 7 weeks pregnant when you call to tell them it's BFP. If bfn or mc they'll book you in with Amanda and you may have to wait a few weeks depending on her schedule.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ok thx Hun how early did you get your positive? X I shouldn't have but I did test yesterday 5dp5dt and it was negative so not holding out much hope xx


----------



## pollita

I tested from 4dp5dt (zero willpower haha) and it was extremely faint but I was expecting twins. It didn't get dark until otd


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Mine wasn't even a faint line n I had a defo line on my last cycle at the same time loads of people saying it's too early but I really don't think it's worked!  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I tested negative on 7dp3dt and a very faint positive on 8dp3dt and I'm expecting twins.  

They say you can trust your result when your 2 numbers add up to 14 - so 9dp5dt for you - a few more days before you should start getting too upset about it.  

xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx angelica_wales xx I'm not going retest until at least Tuesday 11dp5dt should give it enough time then! Congrats on your twins that's fantastic news !!! Xxx


----------



## Louise4

I tested at 6dp5dt and had a really faint 'barely there' positive, definitely wouldn't have shown up for me a day earlier, didn't get a definite line till 8dp
Good luck! Xxx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx Louise4 hoping there will be a line there in a few days but not pinning all my hopes on it fx though xx it's 7dp5dt today going soooo slow lol xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ok I caved I couldn't wait   I'm a poas addicted lol today 7dp5dt and I've got a faint line ekkk don't wanna get carried away and get my hopes up as I know it's early days and anything can happen!


----------



## pollita

That's great news! Hope it gets darker and darker


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Me too I'll keep u updated xx


----------



## MadameG

Welshfrench     Xxx


----------



## Louise4

That's wonderful news, congrats! Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Great news!!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Ok just did another test but could only find a clearblue one it says pregnant 1-2 weeks is that right for this stage? Xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Yes that's spot on


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations welshfrench    FX it's a sticky one (or two!) x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I hope so, the glue they used better be superglue lmao 😂 xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hi guys looking for some advice I am taking 50mg gestone but crgw doesn't have any in stock they say they don't tend to use this anymore they use lubion?? Is this as good? I'm worried as I have bleed with all my other Ivf and when I used gestone this was the only time I didn't I'm afraid lubion won't be strong enough? I expect I'm overthinking things xx


----------



## MadameG

Welsh french I think they are pretty comparable. If you don't want to switch, why don't you ask the clinic for a private prescription and then order it from Asda? Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

welchfrench - I bled early on my first cycle (7dp5dt) when I was only using Cyclogest pessaries so on every cycle since, I've used a daily injection of Lubion and got to OTD each time. If you feel more reassured by continuing with Gestone then, as MadameG says, perhaps you can get a private prescription from CRGW and get it from a chemist? Lubion isn't intramuscular so is much easier to administer (and one of the things that appealed to me as DH is needle phobic so Gestone would have been tricky!). If you do ask CRGW about the strength comparison then I'd be interested to know as I read on another thread that Lubion (25mg) wasn't as strong as Gestone (50mg) but I don't think you can compare in terms of mg as one is intramuscular and one isn't!!! x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys just got back from crgw and Amanda said lubion same a gestone and I asked about the 25mg as gestone 50mg asked if I gotta take double she said no 25mg lubion same as 50mg gestone so I trust what she says she has given me enough to take me to my first scan which is on 31/3/16! I should be almost 7 weeks then I pray everything goes ok until then xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Congratulations welshfrench! Always nice to hear of a bfp it gives me some hope . I've not long had bfn on my first cycle and I can't bring myself to feel positive again so it's nice to hear your story xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Welshfrench - that's really useful and comforting to know about the different doses of progesterone brands, thanks for sharing x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Welshsweetie- I still can't quite believe it and I don't think I will until I get passed my 12 week cause I know so many people who suffer miscarriages along the way n don't wanna get my hopes up but on the other hand I'm super excited ekkk I really really hope this is my 5th at final round I really do xx 

Ilovewesties- no worries I was confused so glad I asked xx hopefully I'll get on with these new injections xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

congratulations Welshfrench.  Good luck for your scan.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thx talking frog xx will keep u updated fx xx


----------



## IloveWesties

This thread seems to have gone a little quiet. How is everyone?

AFM - I'm day six of Norethisterone tablets on my medicated FET cycle. I stop the tablets on Friday and start injecting Buserelin on Saturday. I'm picking up my sharps box and some needles from Amanda today at the satellite centre in Bristol. Back with DH in a week's time for first scan x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Westies  - hope  your  scan goes well.  I have to wait until mid to late  April to get bloods done again at the gp to check thyroid.  (I was borderline normal  for GP but too high for treatment.  It then went too much the other way so hopefully  will be ok in April).  Will hopefully  then do a natural  fet  as we have one frostie.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys how r u all doing?

AFM - I got 1 week today until my scan really hoping everything is ok fingers and toes crossed I still can't believe I'm pregnant no real symptoms as yet, I have sore boobs and a major appetite so making the most of it incase I start feeling sick lol xx so different to my last pregnancy so far last time I was so ill sick everyday all day also bleed really bad from 4 weeks then again at 5 weeks then again at 6 weeks constantly back n forth hospital! Sounds silly but because it's not happening this time I'm worried the poas tests are lying lol xx I took one last night just to check the line was still there lol and it is stronger than ever thankgod! Just hope this continues no bleeding etc until scan next week day by day xxx

Westies-I hope ur scan goes well too next week xx 

Talking frog- hoping all goes well with this frozen embryo for u xx I didn't get any frozen this time so pressure was on these two! I found my frozen cycles easier on my body xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Talkingfrog - when your TSH was high, did they put you on Levothyroxine to lower it but then it went too low? Just interested to know whether you were on medication or if it went too low naturally? My TSH has naturally been reducing since I started TTC but I don't know why as I'm not on any medication for it! It was at a good level last time it was tested, so I'm not complaining, but it does seem odd  I'll keep my FX for your cycle next month. Keep us posted! x

welshfrench - good luck for your scan next week honey x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies havnt been on here for a while , hope your all well. I'm starting my first ever medicated fet this month . Just waiting for day 21 currently on cd 7. Not sure what to expect from fet can anyone give me any advice ? I was offered the choice of unmedicated also but opted for medicated think I would have found it stressful waiting for ovulation and worrying that I'd miss the surge . 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Welshsweetie - hi honey I'm in the middle of a medicated FET at CRGW atm so feel free to ask any questions! I ovulate naturally and have regular cycles but having previously done two natural FET cycles without success, we thought we'd try a medicated this time. I have to say a natural cycle is much easier as you don't get any nasty side effects and it's cheaper too as you don't need so many meds. Good luck for your cycle x

Hi everyone else x

AFM - first scan is on Thursday with Amanda in Bristol so we'll see whether lining is nice and thin ready to progress to the next stage! No side effects at all from the Norethisterone tablets but the Synarel injections have given me a pretty much constant headache (despite drinking LOADS of water!) and I had the worst migraine I think I've ever had on Sunday meaning I spent most of Easter Day in bed/asleep but also had D&V and dizziness when not asleep. Lovely! Glad that it didn't last longer than a day! That was day two of Synarel injections and I remember having a bad headache on day two of nasal spray in both my fresh cycles so think it must have been the same thing but perhaps more intense because of the injections. Anyway, only two sleeps until scan  

Looking at dates, transfer should be on a Sunday. Anyone know if this is something that CRGW will offer? 😬 x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks ilovewesties. I thought that I wouldn't get symptoms with a fet cycle . Was hoping that I can carry on as normal and it wouldn't really effect me . What symptoms have you had ? What should I expect xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Welshsweetie - that's true of a natural FET as there are no meds so no side effects. As I say, I've done two natural FETs and they were SO easy! Doing the medicated FET that I'm doing is similar to a long protocol fresh cycle (not sure if you did LP?) so you have to down regulate before a baseline scan. The Buserelin (Synarel) injection that I've been taking since Saturday has been a lot stronger than the nasal sprays that I took on both of my fresh cycles so even though I've been guzzling water, I've had a constant headache and Sunday was horrendous with the worst migraine I've ever had (sickness, dizziness, D&V the works!) so I spent the majority of Easter Sunday in bed  Natural FET is definately the best option if you ovulate naturally and have regular cycles if the clinic give you a choice in my opinion! We're all different and get different side effects but it's unusual to get them on a natural I think x


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys just a quick update had scan all looks good TWO healthy strong heartbeats!!! Yea I said it it's twins!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Huge congratulations Welshfrench, lovely news. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 👶🏻👶🏻 xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Fantastic news  

xx


----------



## pollita

Wow, twins!!! Huge congratulations, Welshfrench  

Who's cycling right now? I'm midway through DR - EC about April 25th (all being well!)


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Thankyou guys another scan in two weeks will keep u updated xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Pollita - I hope your DR is going OK. I'm currently doing a medicated FET. I had my baseline scan today with Amanda at the satellite centre in Bristol and lining was nice and thin so I've moved on to the next stage of Progynova tablets  My transfer should be around 18 April all being well. Good luck honey x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Wekshfrench- great news from your scan.  I didn't  get many symptoms early on, but then had a metallic taste in my mouth after fats such as cheese or choc and mild nausea (great excuse for a mid morning scone and jam to settle it).  They both eased off after a while though. The frostie  was a surprise  as never had one on the first  two cycles. 

Westies  - I got diagnosed  with  underactive  thyroid  nearly 10 years ago. When it was tested early  Jan it was 4.5 so top of the normal range  for GP,  but too high for treatment.  Amanda  said to increase my dose and wrote to my gp.  When  I retested  it was 0.25 which was a bit  too low, so the dose has been adjusted  back. I had been ill the week before  Christmas,  followed  by our little  one being ill so all that on top of all the extra rushing round because  of Christmas, and a diet that had not been as good as normal, although  I felt fine, my system  may not have been which may have pushed the figure up a bit.  Hoping  things will have levelled back out now things are on a more even keel.


----------



## reluctantrunner

Hello everyone - I hope you don't mind me chipping in. I was wondering if I could please ask some advice about CRGW? I am having privately funded IVF and decided on CRGW around a month ago. I'm going through some of the initial tests and check-ups and even though they were lovely to begin with, I am finding that they are getting worse and worse as I go on. They do not phone back when they say they will, the receptionists make me feel like I'm nagging when I call with a question or an update and I end up waiting days and days (up to a week!) for an answer to a question. 

i haven't actually started treatment yet and now I'm wondering if i need to switch clinics before starting my first cycle. Are you all happy with CRGW? Is this normal for them? 

Sorry to burst into your thread, but i thought if anyone would have the answers then it would be you! 

Thanks in advance. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Hi reluctantrunner, 

Welcome to the thread!

Simple answer is yes, that's normal. I've found it frustrating at times BUT that said when I enquired with other clinics they were also the same (or worse, some didn't even reply to my initial enquiry so they clearly don't want my business!)

Although it's not really an excuse, CRGW is an extremely small and very busy clinic so you do have to chase them up. Once you're having treatment you rarely have to liaise with them as the next appointment is made during your appointment. If you need to get in touch with them urgently call or email - Amanda deals with the major enquiries that can't be helped by the nurse or reception staff. I believe (but may be wrong) that she also deals with the out of hours emergency line. If you call or email her you can sometimes get a response up to 9pm (or later by email, I'm not sure if she ever sleeps  )

They are a fantastic clinic despite that though, can't recommend them enough.


----------



## IloveWesties

reluctantrunner - hello and welcome  I'm sorry to read of your disappointment. May I ask which clinic(s) you have been to before coming to CRGW? I have been to BCRM in Bristol and the Lister in London (widely regarded as one of the best in the country) and have to say the admin is shocking in all of them. Honestly. I know you shouldn't have to but chase, chase and chase again. Don't feel guilty. It's up to us to get what we want. It's not how it should be but it is how it is. Good luck honey x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello and welcome Reluctant runner.  I have had to phone again the odd time but I have usually found CRGW quite good at getting back to me.  I think there has been a change of reception staff because when we did a previous cycle the receptionist not only remembered our names, but other things we had discussed totally unrelated to the treatment.  It have not seen her there for a while,  and whilst the receptionist I have seen has been very nice, I noticed the difference.  From what I have read on other posts, I think having to chase up clinics and the admit side of things is a common complaint.


----------



## reluctantrunner

Thanks so much ladies, that's made me feel a little bit better. i think maybe I am not being assertive enough and need to start chasing them up more. 

I love westies- I've never been to another clinic,I think i assumed that paying for a treatment privately would result in a better standard of service, especially something so fraught with emotion and life changing as this. 

Polita - I can't believe there are clinics that wouldn't even follow up!!! 

Thanks again, I think I will stick with CRGW for this cycle. To be fair they are always lovely when I'n face to face. 

Good luck with your treatments and cycles, I'll come join you all when Imm a bit further along! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise4

Hi reluctant runner, I must admit I always found Crgw fantastic at calling me back, only once did I have to ring back to chase them up in over a year of treatment. In fact Jodie called me often after my miscarriage to check up on me without me asking so i honestly can't praise them more highly. I suppose everyone's experience is different but I'd recommend them to anybody.


Good luck with your treatment  xxxxxx


----------



## scribbles

Morning all,

I'm very excited as I'm going to book our first FET today! I'm really excited but petrified too. 
Has anyone had a FET at CRGW before? How did you find it?


----------



## angelica_wales

Good to see you back scribbles! 

I had a natural FET and I think Ilovewesties is having a medicated FET.  

FET is much less stressful than a full cycle as the uncertainty of follicles, eggs,  embryos doesn't exist  

Good luck 

Angela 
xx


----------



## scribbles

Oh my goodness Angelica, I've just seen your signature! Huge congratulations on your very long awaited BFP! So pleased for you!

We are looking at starting on 18/05 but I can't remember what Amanda told me. Does you start injections on the day after your last pill, the day you start bleeding or after the 7 day break? Which medication are you issued?


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well?

Like you scribbles, I am also due to start my FET soon. Exciting times ahead!

Angelica - I am having a natural FET. Can you remember the process from when you had yours? I know I am also having the scratch, aspirin, prednisone & clexane on my natural FET, and also some extra progesterone. I think Amanda said I have a scan between days 10 & 13, then I phone once I have had a positive OPK, and then I have the embryo put back a week or so later. My embryo is a 5 day blast - so should this go back 5 days after I ahve ovulated? So confused!

Thanks

B xxxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Thanks scribbles   I don't know about the timing of medicated FET,  I'm sure someone here will... 

Bethan -  it is very straight forward. Like you say a scan around day 10 to check for your dominant follicle size and lining and then they give you OPK's to check when you're sure to ovulate.  A 5 day blast goes back 6 days after the day you ovulate (think of ovulation like EC which is day 0) and the OPK's tells you that you're about to ovulate within the next 24-36 hours -  they'll work out the dates for you   Good luck!


----------



## bethannora

Thanks Angela  Can't believe you're already 26 weeks...not long to go now x


----------



## scribbles

ITS BOOKED!!!!!! I'm So excited! One more pill cycle and then first scan around 18th May and looking to transfer on the week commencing 30th May. 
Spoke to Amanda and going to be taking suprecur and HRT pill (?!?!!) for about 12 days. 

Angelica: when is your due date?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles - I plan doin an fet too, buy like Bethan we are doing a natural  cycle instead of medicated.  Amanda indicated  they may give  me progesterone  but when I said what we have left from the previous cycle, she said we could just use that.  I am hoping to transfer  in my May cycle  but can't  book yet  as need to have a blood test with my gp to check thyroid  function first.  The test is booked for 18 april so wont have rwsults until the end of that week.Fingers crossed it will be ok and that they are not fully booked as we originally planed for Jan but  have been delayed  twice already.


----------



## angelica_wales

Scribbles - my 40 week due date is 11/7 but as it's twins they won't let me go past 27/6.  Exciting that you've booked   xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

Hope you're all doing well?

I have a process question about my FET. In February I had my follow up appointment with Amanda after my 3rd fresh round failed. We did discuss aspects of my upcoming FET, but mostly it was around having to wait 3 months following the methotrexate shot I had for my ectopic pregnancy.

My question is this - do I need, or will I be allowed, to book a treatment planning appointment ahead of my FET? On my next AF I will have the scratch, then I will start the natural FET after that. Has anyone else had a treatment planning appt?

Thanks ladies

B x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Beth hope you're OK honey? I'm currently on my second FET cycle at CRGW (3rd FET / 5th cycle total) and I didn't have a treatment planning appointment on either. I just rang when my AF arrived and they sent out the protocol / forms in the post. I'm sure they'd let you have one if you wanted though. Good luck! x

Hi everyone else. Just to say trigger is tonight at 9pm and transfer booked for next Tuesday. Please keep your FX! 🙏🏼 x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks westies. I've emailed Amanda to ask. Ooohh, what did the protocol look like that was sent in the post? Did it date when to start each drug? That would be fine. As its my first FET I think I need the reassurance beforehand about when to add in the clexane, prednisone, aspirin & lubion. I'm a pedant when it comes to these things and need to be in control (well, as much as you can in this game). The unknown always worries me! Have you done a natural FET at CRGW, or was it medicated on your first FET also? 

Wow, good luck for trigger! Eeeekkkk, exciting times ahead. I have everything crossed that this is your time X


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Beth  I did a natural on my first two FETs (second natural FET was at CRGW) and this is my first medicated FET. In terms of the sheet, it was a typed form which had gaps where Amanda had filled in the specifics of what she wanted me to start and when. I'm seeing a specialist for my immunes protocol (Dr Gorgy at the FGA in London), so it was him who dictated when I started all my immunes meds so that wasn't on any of the forms. Having said that, I'm sure Amanda will tell you when to do it if she's organising that for you too. You then get a second sheet given to you at your scan which is updated each time. Hope that helps honey x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks westies - that's really helpful! Hope trigger went well  Good luck for trigger next week xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bethan - I have been told both.  Amanda said to phone on day one  to book for a scan, but then was told by Jodi to have a treatment  planning appointment.  At the moment  I would just like to get a suitable  thyroid  test  result  to  be able to start.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies hope your all well and cycles are going as planned 😀 I have my transfer on Friday fingers crossed xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bethan - I have been told both.  Amanda said to phone on day one  to book for a scan, but then was told by Jodi to have a treatment  planning appointment.  At the moment  I would just like to get a suitable  thyroid  test  result  to  be able to start.


----------



## bethannora

Thanks talking frog. When do you hope to get a suitable thyroid test? Are you awaiting a FET also? x

Westies - good luck for Friday x


----------



## IloveWesties

Beth - Welshsweetie has transfer Friday, I'm on Tuesday but thanks for the good luck wishes  x

Welshsweetie - good luck for your transfer! I'm not far behind you. Please feel free to PM during the 2WW if you like and we can keep each other positive  x


----------



## bethannora

Whoops - getting confused. Good luck to you both! X


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks both 😀 

Been feeling very anxious about it today . I don't feel very hopeful atal and not looking forward to going through all the emotions . Do you suggest I rest after et? I am off work on Friday Saturday and Sunday but back in work on the Monday . I'm on my feet all day in work I won't be able to rest but will try and take it easy and not rush around like I normally do. 

Good luck westie will def take you up on your offer to keep each other positive xx


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Hey guys my final trip to crgw today had 9 week scan all looks fab two strong heartbeats which we heard today just three weeks until 12 weeks scan at Nhs now ekkkkk xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations - amazing news! Hope these next three weeks fly by for you x

Welshsweetie - some women take the whole 2 week wait off work, but I have always gone back into work the day after ET. They will advise you at CRGW to take it easy for a few days - but this is mainly around no heavy lifting etc. They have always told me I can go back to work straight away, but then I do have an office job x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks Beth . I took the tww off work for my fresh ivf and it did me no good atal so this time I thought I'd go back to work . I like to be busy I'm not the best at relaxing .
There are so many opinions about what to do and not do it stresses me out but I am just going to carry on as normal I think of it's going to happen it will happen no matter what. Clinic told me to carry on as normal as if I was to conceive naturally I wouldn't take time off work lol xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Congratulations welshfrench it's amazing news . So happy to hear everything is well. Xxx


----------



## scribbles

Wow! It's great to see so much good news on the group! 

Massive congrats Welshfrench, wishing you a happy, healthy and peaceful pregnancy xx

How is everybody who had transfer day? 

Bloody typical, the month before I start treatment and my withdrawal bleed has gone awol! Does being overweight effect withdrawal bleeds?


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Scribbles - as I'm sure you know, being overweight when you have PCOS can skew your hormonal balance off and make the PCOS symptoms even worse. Some people with PCOS have very irregular cycles and this is made worse by having a higher than ideal BMI. What's your BMI? If you have any concerns, speak with Amanda honey x


----------



## scribbles

I will do Ilovewesties. I went on the Yasmin pill because of my PCOS. I had a withdrawal bleed last month but it's not turned up this month. All my other PCOS symptoms have disappeared from using the pill. Bloody typical this happens before next months cycle haha!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello  all,  Ihaven't  been on for a few days .

Bethan - I have a blood  test  booked at the doctors  for mo day so will  call in on Thursday  for results.  ( as they have s number  of newish receptionists they  won't  give out the figure  over the phone,  so I will have to get a  printout ).  My test is nearer 7 weeks than 8 from  change  of dose(retest was 8 weeks but they took a week to get me  the results  as they lost them).  A Monday is  easier as I am off work  anyway.  We had one frostie  last time so no more fresh cycles  but will use the frostie  if it thaws ok.  Plan to have a natural  cycle  as my only positive  was a cycle that started off as uui and  didn't  down reg first,  so I decided I would  go natural instead of medicated . (We are going to use the progesterone  we already have though.

Welsh sweetie  - I had my first transfer on the Friday,  then went back to work  on the monday.  Work knew what was happening  and I think allocated  me a few less cases to take the pressure off.  I had a week of  on the second and then a few days off, few days jn and few days off for the third.  Only  the  first  worked.  It depends  on what your job is too and whether you gave a hobby you could do when off  ( two weeks off to do scrapbook ingredients would be lovely  but won't  happen

congratulations  Welshfrensh.  12 week scan won't be long.

Westies  - good luck for Tuesday. 

Scribbles  - hope it arrives soon.


----------



## scribbles

Hi all, how is everyone doing? Those who are PUPO, when is your OTD?

AF finally arrived but now I have a stinking cold! Has anybody else cycled with a cold? Can't wait to start, apparently it'll be one suprecur injection and one HRT pill a day. Has anybody got any experience of the HRT pills?


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi hope everyone is well. can I ring clinic with bfp result before otd or will they just tell me to wait until otd ? Been getting positives since last Wednesday but otd isn't for another couple of days xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi hope everyone is well. can I ring clinic with bfp result before otd or will they just tell me to wait until otd ? Been getting positives since last Wednesday but otd isn't for another couple of days xx


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations welshsweetie - wonderful news  With my BFP cycle I phoned before OTD, but that was because I had a lot of bleeding and needed advice. I don't see why you can't phone them before, but they might need you to phone back on OTD to confirm. Congratulations again lady X


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks Hun still doesn't feel real . Maybe I should wait until otd , they will prob tell me to wait until then and ring back. What happens from here will I just have an appointment for a scan ?


----------



## bethannora

Yes, they will book you in for a scan in about 2 weeks time (when you're about 7 weeks pregnant). How exciting! I went in for beta bloods in between OTD & scan just to confirm my HCG was doubling (these cost £30 a time). But mainly because I was paranoid from the bleeding. Have you got enough progesterone etc for the next 2 weeks? If not, you might have to pop in before your scan to pick some more up xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles - I haven't taken the hrt pill so can't help sorry.  Hope you are feeling better. 

Congratulations welshsweetie

AFM - I am still waiting for my thyroid function to be normal. I decreased the dose and it has gone from 0.25 to 0.28. Normal is 0.3-4.5 but crgw want between 1-2.5 for treatment.  Don't  seem to be  able to win - it was  4.6 in jan and an increase in the dose sent it  plummeting to 0.25, but a decrease by  same amount only makes a difference of .03.


----------



## bethannora

Talking frog - so sorry you can't get your thyroid levels right. It must be so frustrating waiting for treatment & something beyond your control holding it up. I'm sorry :-(

Welshsweetie - has it sunk in a bit more yet? Xx

Westies - how did transfer go? Hope you're feeling ok X

Scribbles - glad af is here! Fab news. When is your FET scheduled? X

Frenchbulldog - have a wonderful pregnancy

Afm - have booked in the scratch for 20 May. Then I'm on holidays from 21-28 May. Af should arrive around 29 May & then it's all go for the FET X


----------



## scribbles

Welshsweetie: that's fantastic news! Massive congratulations on your BFP!! Sending you sticky positive vibes for a happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxx

Talkingfrog: how frustrating for you!!!! Hope you can get it sorted really soon xxx 

Bethannora: what medication did you take? I've never done FET before so not sure what to expect 

We got our invoice through today which has got me all excited haha! I'm so silly. AF arrived and my cold is starting to go. A nice bout of tonsillitis thrown in just to make it more fun. I'm sure by the time treatment starts it'll all gone. Next AF is due around 14th May so ET is booked for the week commencing 30th May. Yay!!!


----------



## bethannora

Scribbles - how exciting! Not long to go now. I'm doing my first natural FET next month, so like you, I don't know what to expect. Sorry! Although it's natural, I will be on medication post FET - clexane, aspirin, prednisone & progesterone support. But I won't be on any meds to thicken my lining / stop me from ovulating etc X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all, earliest I can retest is the  June so fingers crossed we may be ok for June or July.

Good luck Scribbles and Bethannora.


----------



## Militarywife2

Hi the hospital will be referring me to CRGW for my first round of IVF next month FINALLY! We have been ttc for 2 years and have unexplained infertility, we have had virtually every test they can do! Could anyone please let me know how long it normally takes from the hospital sending the referral to getting our first appointment? And then is treatment started straightaway? Thanks!


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome military wife! 

As CRGW is private  (You can refer yourself!)  the waiting times are not that bad at all.  They may ask you to repeat some tests (e.g. Semen analysis) and you'll need other blood tests done (e.g. HIV) but once they're all done it'll be a case of planning your treatment and working out dates based on your AF and when they can fit you in for EC. 

The clinic is quite busy these days but I'm sure you'll get going soon! 

Good luck! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Militarywife2

Thankyou! We have both had HIV, rubella and hepatitis blood tests...hubby has had semen analysis 3 times already but I guess they might want an up to date one as last one was about 6 months ago. The clinic did tell me only a 2 week waiting list but wasn't sure if this was correct because I know people have waited up to a year for appointments at other clinics. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## Talkingfrog

Militarywife - a year long wait would unfortunately  not be unusual  for nhs funded treatment but as Angelica  said Crgw  is self funding  so  there is not much of a wait.  Have you been to one of their open evenings  as they can be very informative.  There are details on their website as to when they take place.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies , once I get my bfp should I ring my own gp to let them know ?


----------



## bethannora

Hi welshsweetie - congrats again on your BFP. I bet it was lovely phoning the clinic to tell them  Yes, phone your GP. When I was pregnant they brought me straight in for an appt, and then referred me to the community midwives for my booking appointment. Enjoy every moment & good luck for your first scan x


----------



## Welshsweetie

When I asked they said not to ring gp until I  had both my scans with then . I would be 8/9 weeks then , seems a bit late xx


----------



## pollita

Congrats! When I got my BFP I called my GP at 7weeks (after my first scan) and didn't need to see them, just had an appointment made with the midwife straight away. 

Next time however I won't bother calling the GP until I've been discharged by the clinc at 8/9 weeks after my second scan. My GP surgery in swansea does midwife appointments every Tuesday so you can get in almost immediately. I called on the Monday afternoon and was seen the next morning.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Fab thanks for the help , I'm just eager lol it's such a waiting game lol xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Welshsweetie - Like Pollita I waited until my 7 week scan then went  into my gp to tell them.  I only spoke to the receptionist and she just accepted my word and booked me an appointment with the midwife.  It may vary from area to area.


----------



## scribbles

Hello militarywife from another military wife! 

Welcome to CRGW! DH and I have a little girl from a successful ICSI cycle there and going back next month for our first FET. So we can't recommend it highly enough. 

Hoping all the good news and positivity keep going! It's great!


----------



## Militarywife2

Thank you talkingfrog I will take a look at those open evenings. 

Hi scribbles was it your first cycle there? And was yours NHS funded or private? It's so hard isn't it with their job, hubby always seems to be away when important appointments come up. He also has his next posting coming up unexpectedly in September to Winchester so wanted to hopefully fit in a cycle at CRGW before we have to move!


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I think crgw only do private treatment not Nhs funded treatment


----------



## Militarywife2

Hi welshfrenchbulldogmummy they treat NHS patients from England but not from wales


----------



## IloveWesties

BFN (again - 5th cycle with blasts 6 and 7!) from me. We have no more Frosties left so this may be the end of our time with CRGW (we did our only NHS funded cycle at BCRM, second fresh cycle at the Lister then transferred our Frosties to CRGW). Good luck to the rest of you and huge congratulations to all the fortunate ones with BFPs xx


----------



## bethannora

Westies - I am so sorry. I really hoped this was your time. Treat yourself this weekend lovely. big hugs X


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sorry  Westies.


----------



## pollita

I'm so sorry Westies. I hope you're holding up ok at this difficult time x


----------



## scribbles

Westies: I'm so sorry it hasn't worked, you must be gutted. You've been through so much already. How are you holding up? 

Militarywife: I was 10 weeks pregnant with DD when DH left for nine months!! He came back for 48 hours for the birth and buggered off for 9 weeks. We were based in St Athan but now we are in London so going to be doing lots of trips back down the M4. Oh well, the military and its infinite insanity has a bad habit of wrecking plans without notice.


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi just wondered if anyone has had their first consultation at CRGW? I wanted to know what they are like as this clinic stood out compared to others. I've had two failed Ivf / icsi and ready to start my third cycle with this private clinic and my consultation is booked for 4th June.  Are their turn around times quick? Previous cycles been on nhs and lists were soooo long. Any info would be much appreciated X


----------



## pollita

Hi Rachel, welcome!

We have all had our consultations with CRGW. Mine was a few years ago but it was thorough. They are lovely and make you feel very relaxed! I've not had NHS treatment but I can't imagine it being anywhere close to their service. 

I've found that waiting for consultations can be a few weeks at very busy times, but during treatment everything is scheduled properly, and you can see more people than just the consultants, so you get in when you need to, no waiting around. 

You can usually start pretty quickly too. Only once did I have to wait longer than a month and that was because it was straight after Christmas & New Year

Good luck!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Polita 

Just noticed your signature - good luck! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Angelica. I'm glad to see everything's going well for you and the babies! I can't believe you're 30w already x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi how is everyone doing ? I should be around 6 weeks now have a scan week after next to check heartbeat. I'm so anxious at the minute I can't seem to feel positive about the scan . I don't really have many symptoms so it's making me feel like it's over for me .


----------



## Talkingfrog

Welshsweetie - not everyone has symptoms  so don't worry too much.  I had ohss after transfer,  but once that had been sorted didn't  have any symptoms for  a while. (Even then it was only mild nausea ) I even had a small bleed at 6 weeks.  When I had my scan at 7 weeks  there was a healthy  heartbeat.  That little  heartbeat is  now  a cute but  bossy  little monkey who  is having her 5th birthday in a few days.  Hope all goes well for you at your scan.


----------



## scribbles

Rachel: we have always been seen quickly and never had to wait for any consultations. The clinic is fantastic and even callbacks are usually within 24 hours.

Welshsweetie: I'm sure everything is OK, I didn't have any symptoms at all. It was a very quiet pregnancy to the point that I bought a Doppler to check on Sophie! 

Last pill due on Tuesday! Hopefully my period will actually turn up on time this month so I can get into the clinic next week for my baseline scan.


----------



## ladybird83

Hello all

Has anyone had a beta HCG test at CRGW? Is this something they even do? I have tested early (I know, shame on me) and got a BFP for the last 3 mornings, but my line doesn't seem to get any darker so I'm worried it's all going to end before it even starts.


----------



## Baking Queen

Hi Ladybird

Yes - it's £30.  I would get it done for peace of mind - I drove myself mad because the lines started to get lighter.  You should be able to get in for first thing in the morning and you'll get the result around 5ish the same day. 

Good luck!

BQ. xx


----------



## ladybird83

Thanks, Baking Queen, I'll ring them tomorrow. Do you think they'll be willing to do it even though my OTD is not until Thursday?


----------



## MadameG

Ladybird because it's private you can kind of have anything....just call and ask if they can do it tomorrow morning. I've had them done there no problem xxxx


----------



## ladybird83

I decided to have the test this morning and now feel like I'm in a slow motion movie waiting for that call at 5pm ish. Madam, I'm worried about a CP - can I ask about your experience?


----------



## MadameG

Ladybird I would try and focus on getting a good result later. It was a crap experience and I'm sure you won't have to worry  xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck ladybird X


----------



## ladybird83

My beta is only 24. Need another test on Friday if HPT I'd still positive. Looks like it might be a CP. Really feel like this is not meant to be for me.


----------



## MadameG

Ladybird sending lots of hugs, hoping that it is just a slow starter xxxxxxx


----------



## Baking Queen

It's not so much the starting point that matters Ladybird, it's whether it doubles so don't lose hope yet. It could be a late implanter. Really hope it is.
Take care.
BQ. xx


----------



## ladybird83

I'm definitely experiencing a chemical. I did a FRER this morning and the line now is barely visible so has got lighter from yesterday and the four tests before that. I have no words for how I  feel right now.


----------



## Baking Queen

So sorry Ladybird - I've been there 3 times. It's such a cruel thing to happen.
Take care of yourself.
BQ. xx


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry ladybird xx


----------



## scribbles

I'm so sorry ladybird xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Hi all I hope you don't mind me barging in.  I'm having a natural FET this month at CRGW to try for a sibling for my first little CRGW miracle.  Feeling nervous about it all and was wondering if anyone had any experience of a natural FET. Feels strange putting trust in my body after having ICSI the first time. Was also hoping to not have to tell my employers this time. As brilliant as they are I feel like it's something I want to keep private do you think this is realistic?  Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello Gingerjacqui and welcome to the thread.  We appear to be in a similar position.  My daughter is a result of our first icsi cycle at what was then IVF Wales.  We are now trying for a sibling - we have had two icsi cycles at crgw, both of which failed, but the last one gave us a frostie.    I am also planning a natural FET, but waiting for my thryroid medication to be  more stable before starting the transfer.  It is taking a while as we were going to transfer in January, but have had to delay twice.  My next blood test is early June so hoping that if things are ok we can go for an fet in July. 

My employer knew for the first cycle and was brilliant, but we didn't want people to know about the other cycles. We told my parents and my  mother in law, but no other family and no-one in work.  After the first go at crgw and before the second I did tell two friends, but they have both been through the process themselves (and one was had an fet at another clinic a few days before my transfer on the last go) so it was good to be able to talk to someone that understood. 

I am fortunate in that both DH and I work flexi (same employer), but I took some half days/late starts/early finishes and then booked leave for the ec/transfer times.  I found it manageable but it would depend on the nature of your work and how flexible your employer is.  At least with an FET there are a few less appointments and depending on when your cycle is, and the age of your first little miracle, people won't think anything of you taking half days here and there as they have so many things on at the end of the term/in the holidays.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Thankyou that's brilliant. I feel far more nervous this time which is strange as its a far less intrusive process than my previous treatments.  Fingers crossed on your thyroid results. Our bodies never play fair do they x


----------



## Welshsweetie

I had a natural fet cycle in April and had the same feelings as you ! I wasn't hopeful as I thought why would it happen without any medication. ! 
I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant ! I still don't believe it even after seeing it in the scan lol . Good luck have faith xxx


----------



## ladybird83

Hello

I had a natural FET this month, which ended in a chemical, but I found the process so much better than the medicated one. For me it was more about trying to feel more mentally stable as I find the treatment process really draining and not having to do drugs every day really made a difference as I didn't have to think about it unless I wanted to. I also found that the drugs made me miserable last time so I think the positivity. I am angry about my chemical, but when I look at it rationally I know this is the furtherest I have ever got so I'm going for another natural as a starting point at least (my body doesn't always play ball) in June.

I haven't told my employers, but I am a manager had take flexi anyway to pick my daughter up etc so I don't think this is really a problem for me. I did tell some of my colleagues after having a BFP and realising it would turn into a BFN as they were asking me what was wrong and I couldn't be bothered to make something up. But I think it is totally possible and in fact I would do it every time if I could over having drugs. Sometimes nature knows best.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Thank you! I'm finding it hard to keep it from work. I work  in a school and getting appointments after 3.30 is hard work. I think I'll leave it as long as I can.  Feeling a little better about it all today. I've got to start the ovulation tests  tomorrow and have a scan booked Thursday a little confused why they gave me 2 tests when I have to go back Thursday morning anyway? It is only once a day I test isn't it? So sorry to hear about your chemical my first round was ectopic and I remember how robbed I felt after seeing that BFP. But all the heart ache is worth it and little miracles happen x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Gingerjacqui - do you have to do the test with first morning urine.  If so you will need a test for Wednesday morning and Thursday morning before you go to the clinic.  

I am not sure how far from the clinic you are, (I am about 45 minutes) but I ended up having 7.30am and 8am scans last time.  It meant I could leave early to get there, while dh to our daughter to school and pick him up for work not much later than we would have normal.  (we only have one car and work for the same employer so doesn't make any difference which one of us does the walk to school, we leave together after the school run)


----------



## scribbles

Welcome gingerjacqui! I'm doing FET too but medicated so can't help I'm sorry. 
Elleste is the DEVIL!!!! I feel so sick! Had a suprecur misfire too last night. I put the needle in but as I moved my hand to the plunger, I accidentally pulled the needle out! I tried to re-stab myself but failed and the second time it stung like a beetch! Does anybody else find there's always at least one misfire in a cycle?


----------



## ladybird83

I tested twice a day - in the morning and the afternoon. I am glad I did because I had my surge in the afternoon and the following morning it was not as strong. If I had not tested the previous afternoon I would have missed it and probably thought it was on the way up rather than coming down. But yes, like Talkingfrog said, they have given you two for each morning. 

Scribbles, I have never had a misfire with suprecur, but haven't done that many medicated cycles. Hope you got it sorted in the end.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

ET all booked for Wednesday not sure when yet but very excited! Hope your all well, a day of children's birthday parties for me 😬 So may have a small glass of red tonight before the chaos begins x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck ginger Jacqui.


----------



## scribbles

Great news gingerjacqui, good luck!


----------



## scribbles

Morning all, how are we all feeling today?

I've got my next scan on Friday which will be day 14 of my FET cycle. Does the clinic open on a bank holiday? Just trying to figure out when our transfer is likely to be. What have other people experienced on a FET cycle?


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles I've had a scan there on a bank holiday. If your lining is good, then you should be good to go  xxx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks MadameG, that's really good to know. I've sprouted massive boobs today so think the medication is working!


----------



## MadameG

Ha sounds like it!! Xx


----------



## scribbles

Sorry for more questions, FET symptoms are a new experience. 

I'm feeling loads of twinges and heavy like AF is coming. Is that normal?


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles I've been quite twingy ever since my first IVF last year, so couldn't say if it's normal or not - have you asked on the FET chat threads? Xx


----------



## scribbles

How is everybody doing today? It's glorious weather here in Barry so looking forward to getting down the beach. ET is tomorrow wishing for sticky dust x


----------



## angelica_wales

Good luck Scribbles!!


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Good luck Scribbles. I've just been down Barry Island for an ice cream with my little one it is so nice to see it busy x


----------



## scribbles

Thank you both! Now PUPO with one 4BB hatching blast and one 4AC! OTD is 16th June though I suspect I will cave before then! 

How are we all doing?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed for you scribbles.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Well I give in today and tested at 9dp6dt and it was a BFP! So pleased and shocked I thought it was game over yesterday as had bad af pains. It doesn't feel real yet. Hope your all well.


----------



## scribbles

Thanks talkingfrog, how are you doing?

Gingerjacqui - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Send some sticky dust this way!! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Still in shock to be honest. I was trying to hold out till test day but wobbled lol I'm sending lots of sticky dust to you Scribbles! 🎉🎉  Xx I'm celebrating with a cup of hot squash! Whoop!


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Gingerjacqui! I hope the next 2ww for your scan doesn't drag too much! 

Scribbles - good luck! Hope the 2ww flies by for you. 16th June will be here before you know it  

Just over 3 weeks (max) left for me so I may go quiet for a while...  Been in hospital twice this week (high BP and reduced movement) and having BP checked every other day. It's tough with this heat! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## scribbles

Crikey Angelica!!! Are you all ready for them? Hope you're feeling OK, which hospital will you go to?


----------



## angelica_wales

I'll be going  to the Royal Gwent x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations  Gingerjacqui.  

Not long now  then Angelica before you  get to have some cuddles. I had dd in the gwent too.

I am doing  fine thanks scribbles.  Blood test booked for Monday at gp so should get results Thursday  ( will need to call in for  a printout  as they won't  give the figure  over the phone) .  I am feeling a lot better than I was so hopefully  thyroid  had leveled out.  If so hopefully  they can fit me in for the scratch towards the end of the month and natural  fet in July.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Does anyone know if Crgw do Beta blood tests? Having a freak out after a clear blue digital says 1-2 weeks when I should be almost 3. 😞 Terrified it's ectopic again. Hope your all well x


----------



## bethannora

Ginger - they do, yes. £30 and they get you the results by 5pm that day (if you have them in the morning). I wouldn't panic too much about CB digis, honestly. So often they send us in a right tizz when everything is just fine. Big hugs X


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sure I have heard of others  that have had one,  but probably  chargeable.  I have also heard a number  of  people  say that the number of weeks how on a clear blue  can be unreliable.  I know from experience  that it is  easier  said than done but try to relax.  Worrying won't  change anything.  Hope  you  manage to get a test done of it will put your mind at rest.


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Thank you both! thank goodness for this thread I'm sure my husband thinks I'm crazy. It's so nice to talk to people who understand exactly how i feel x


----------



## sparkskaren

hi ginger I gave up with cb digital they do nothing but panic people mine never went to 2-3 weeks and was taking them once a week. reading between the lines on the tests you need to take them first thing in the morning and have not wee'd or drank anything for at least 6 hours. which I found a bit impossible as for the first few months I was in and out of the loo all night😂 and although I tested daily for almost two weeks found the line never really got darker on some tests. had to make myself stop in the end. did have a beta done at crgw when I was 6dpt5dt which came back with good numbers


----------



## Larniegh

Hi everyone. I have an initial appointment for egg sharing on Friday at CRGW. Excited and scared all at once. I'm a single woman using donor sperm (probably from their bank). Given there are a lot of posts already here I'd just like to say hi and baby dust all round!!!


----------



## scribbles

Hi Larniegh, welcome!
I egg shared with CRGW and have a bonkers DD from our second cycle and currently PUPO from our latest FET. 
Happy to swap notes if you want to x


----------



## Larniegh

Hi Scribbles 

Congratulations and good luck! When are you due to test?! I hope its a BFP for you! 

It's all exciting stuff and I'm getting a bit twitchy now! Just want to get into the clinic and things moving! How long did you wait for a match? I know that CRGW only leave it 12 weeks then take you through the cycle and freeze your eggs which is good. My BMI is a little on the high side at 29 which I'm thinking might put people off. I might have to try and shift a few pounds before being offered for a match. I'm not really sure what donors look for to be honest, but weight and height was important to me when looking at the sperm... 

x


----------



## scribbles

As far as I know, I wasn't matched and just had my eggs frozen. They didn't mention any matches, so I assume it didn't happen. At our treatment planning session in October, we were given our drugs and told to start taking them in December, so I assume they just intended to freeze them. I can't see your weight effecting the quality of your eggs, but I suppose weight could effect the efficiency of the hormones? Just a guess though. 
I remember being sat in the waiting room for a scan in my trackie bottoms and a hot water bottle shoved down the front of my trousers to help with the ovary pain haha! I must have looked a state!!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh love you!!!! Well I have my first appointment today so fingers crossed it all goes ok  how long was it between the first appointment and the treatment planning one?


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies - for those of you who have done a natural FET at CRGW, I am after some advice 

On Tuesday, my lining was 6.5mm & lead follie 12mm.Today my lining has gone down (?!!) to 6.1mm and my lead follie has gone up to 14mm. So no idea what's going on - has anyone ever had this before? It's my first FET so don't really know much about this process, although I am sure I will be frantically googling it today! Lining is still triple layered so that's good. Back on Monday for another scan, and will continue with my OPKs until then x


----------



## scribbles

Bethanora - I've only done a medicated FET sorry, but hope your cycle works out well for you X

Larniegh - I think I had my first appointment in July, then I went away and got all my kariotyping done which took quite a long time. I think Treatment Planning appointment was in October and first cycle was in December.


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks scribbles


----------



## Talkingfrog

I would love to answer Bethanora  but still haven't got to start my natural  FET yet.  Had bloods back from thyroid  tests and they have gone  from being way to being to way to high.  Was told to increase  dose  and rest in 3-4 months  so was not happy.  Ended up seeing the doctor  and explained  why I was concerned  that  it was do erratic  and whether  there was something else  causing  it.  She has suggested doing bloods for other things that could impact  on  thyroid  to check.  Sort of want them to show something  so that  there is a cause  and we can put it right, but on the other hand don't  want any other problems.  At least  there is not a long wait for bloods as I got offered Monday.


----------



## bethannora

Talking frog - I'm so sorry you have another delay. You poor thing, you've been waiting for this for so long. I really hope they can sort it out for you & you can get started ASAP X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Bethanora  -  feels like if isn't  going to happen at the moment.  At least the gp (new to the practice  sp haven't  seen before) could understand  why I was concerned.  

What does your lining need to be? (don't think I was told what mine was other than it was fine at scans and thick by transfer).  

Good luck  for your scan on Monday.


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog - I'm sorry to hear about your latest results and a further delay. How massively frustrating for you. I really hope it can get sorted soon and you can get started with treatment. 

I tested today and got a BFP!! OTD is Thursday but I've been testing all week and today I got a solid positive on a Clearblue, Waitrose own and some cheap tests I bought off Amazon. It's very bittersweet as I lost my beloved Dad last year and he would have been thrilled. Now begins the long wait until our first scan!


----------



## bethannora

Scribbles - congratulations lovely! I know the bittersweet feeling - I lost my dad too a few years ago. When we told family we were pregnant on our last cycle, it was really hard not telling him. But you will find your own way to let him know, and your own special way to make him an important part of your children's lives X 

Talking frog - so glad your GP was understanding; it can make the world of difference in upsetting scenarios. Lining needs to be as close to 10 as possible, but I'm sure A has mentioned in the past that anything over 7 is acceptable x


----------



## Larniegh

Congratulations Scribbles!!! Fantastic news. When is your scan??

Talking Frog - sorry you're having trouble :-( hope that your new GP will be able to help you xxx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Congratulations Scribbles I had a good feeling for you x Bethanora I just finished a natural FET at Crgw but not sure I can help. When I had my scans they just said my lining was fine with a triple lining. They didn't say how thick it had to be but they were tracking my lead follicle which had to be over 18mm. This cycle was so relaxing and felt as natural as it possibly could be x


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Scribbles!!


----------



## scribbles

Thank you all and Bethanora, if it's a boy then I will use my Dad's name as a middle name as a tribute to him. 
Hoping we can book a scan for the 23/24th Jund ad I'll be back home to vote.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all.

Congratulations  scribbles.    Lovely  naming idea.


----------



## bethannora

That's a lovely idea scribbles X


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Congrats scribbles I know how u feel I lost my dad January it's so hard and in Feb got pregnant with 5th cycle he would have been such a great grandad and my twins would have loved him but everyone says he sent them to me as a blessing after 10 hard years of trying I'm now blessed to be almost 18 weeks pregnant with twins xxx same as you if boys with use dads middle name in tribute so John as a middle name even if it's a girl considering terri as his name was terry but we'll see xx hope everything goes well ps the worry never stops I thought it would after 12 weeks but don't think it does your gaps between scans are ages but just Horta try n stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Using your dad's name is lovely idea  

I have a quick question. Has anyone on here used the in house sperm that's icsi only? Just wondered why so many of their donors seem to be Icsi? I'm just starting to worry that there could be increased risks of damage to the egg/embryo that way?!? Anyone any ideas or thoughts?!

Also has anyone had their doctor order and do the screening tests? How would I arrange that? Just conscious of the costs involved and if I can save £500 then that's a good idea!


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Well I think that's me out. Woke up this morning bleeding quite heavily.  Waiting to call CRGW at 8 but not really feeling very hopeful. Thanks all for being there x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun I'm sorry! Have you spoken with CRGW? I hope it's not bad news  xxx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Went down this morning. Given progesterone and they took bloods just waiting on results not feeling very hopeful x


----------



## bethannora

Jacqui - I'm so sorry. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Larniegh

You're doing all the right things Jacqui. I really hope that it all works out ok xx


----------



## scribbles

Gingerjacqui - oh no!!! I hope you're not out! Let us know what the clinic say xxxxx

Larneigh : I managed to get all my tests done through my GP to save money. It took longer but well worth it up save money


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed  for  good news GingerJacqui.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

Fingers crossed gingerjacqui xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Well it's not good news for me but thank you all for your kind words and well wishes. Going to take a break for a while and may think about another egg share ICSI at tthe end of the year.  Off to Jamaica for my sisters wedding and possible new job is going to keep me distracted in the mean time.


----------



## Larniegh

I'm so sorry hun. Try and enjoy your trip and good luck with the job x


----------



## bethannora

I'm so sorry. Good that you have some things planned to look forward to. Look after yourself X


----------



## scribbles

I'm so sorry gingerjacqui. I hope your trip to Jamaica and job can help you feel ready to give it another go xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry Jacqui.  I hope you have a lovely time at the wedding  and look forward to starting a new job.


----------



## welshfrenchbulldogmummy

I'm so sorry to hear this I hope you are looking forward to starting your new job xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I hope you're all well. Congratulations to those with BFPs - it's always great to read that this process can work for some. Huge hugs for those with BFNs and who haven't got their dreams fulfilled yet. It's the hardest process.

After our most recent BFN at CRGW (5th cycle - 6th & 7th blast) it's looking likely that we're not going to cycle again at CRGW, so I wanted to pop on here to say goodbye and good luck.

I like CRGW as a clinic (and the prices are so much more reasonable than anywhere else!) but Amanda isn't pro-PGS and after using all our Frosties up and facing a 3rd frozen cycle, a situation that I never in a million years thought we would be in, I think it's logical to do PGS next time. If we're getting excellent looking blasts but not getting implantation, we need to work out whether we're producing a higher number than average abnormal embryos or whether there is something more significant wrong with my immune system (despite having all the testing done with Dr G in London). 

Anyway, it's looking likely that we're going to try Oxford Fertility Unit (using the satellite centre in Cheltenham mostly) as we had a very positive consultation there last week. The consultant was very pro-PGS (Next Generation Screening) and said that what it does is eliminates heartache of BFN cycles using embryos which were never destined to work. Time isn't on our side (we have been TTC for almost 5 years!) and anything that can help speed things up has got to be worth paying the extra £s.

Sorry for the long post. Take care of yourselves and babydust to everyone.

Westies xx


----------



## pollita

Westies, wishing you all the best on the next stage of your journey. I think it makes sense to get the testing done. Please come back and let us know how things went!

Hope everyone's doing well - I've dipped in and out of this board for the longest time. After two IVF cycles (sharing) I'm now starting my own keep-all cycle. VERY scared but hopeful that third time is a charm. Honestly can't believe I'm on my third IVF, 12th cycle overall. I never thought it would take so long or so much to have a baby - who does?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck Westies. I suppose sometimes it needs someone to look with a fresh pair of eyes and a different perspective. 

Pollita  - good luck in August.


----------



## scribbles

Westies - wishing you the best of luck with your next cycle. Please let us know how it all goes. CRGW are a good clinic, but if a different clinic can give you what CRGW lack then  it makes total sense to go for it. Always here for you xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies just a quick one to say I hope everyone is doing ok   

Scribbles have you had a scan yet?


----------



## scribbles

Hi Larneigh, how are you doing? Did you get your blood tests done?

We had a 7 week scan which confirmed I have one little person on board! Very excited!


----------



## Larniegh

So happy for you hun!!! I'm still waiting on my results. Taking forever!!!!!! (it's only been 2 and a half weeks) hoping I'm one of these lucky people who gets the results in 3 weeks and a match in 24 hours. Ha! I'll be the one who takes 8 weeks and doesn't get a match at all knowing my luck! Still, I'm hoping that I'll be cycling by the end of the year either way. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## pollita

How exciting Scribbles!! Congratualtions  

Larniegh, here's to hoping you get matched and are cycling soon  

My third (and final, let's hope!) cycle starts in a little under 5 weeks. Time is flying by! Need to really buckle down with the healthy body & mind... 

Anyone else cycling soon? x


----------



## scribbles

Larneigh, my tests took a couple of months to come through with a fair bit of chasing up. But it saved £500!
I wasn't matched, my eggs were collected and frozen as far as I know. 

Polita, the best of luck with your cycle. I hope it brings everything you've dreamed of.

I've just come out of hospital after having appendicitis and now sans appendix! It was terrifying. If I had the operation then there was a risk I could miscarry but if I didn't have it there was an even higher risk of losing the baby. Baby Scribbles seems to be OK but going to need more monitoring. Now at home and letting DH run round for me - I kinda like it haha!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh scribbles bless you!!!! Take it super easy. Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Blimey Scribbles! Take it easy! Glad everything was ok xx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks all xx I'm on the mend and resting at home while DD is having a whale of a time with her grandparents in Caldicot. I thought I just had bad pregnancy gas and my GP sent me to hospital to rehydrate as I was being persistently sick with what I thought was morning sickness. If I hadn't gone to the GP then I hate to think what would have happened.

Angelica - huge congratulations on the arrival of your girls! I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles - glad to hear you are on the mend. My friend had to have her appendix out when pregnant too.  Frightening but was better afterwards and she now has two teenage boys.


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi all I hope you don't mind me joining, would love to be apart of this threa and interact with people who are going through this tough roller coaster journey.

I Have just started a cycle at CRGW and currently on day 23 and started suprecur two days ago. Am on long protocol and had an endo scratch on Wednesday ( and almost passed out) first baseline scan on 8th August.  After two failed cycles I'm hoping its third time lucky.

Wish you all the best where ever you are in your journey


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi rachelb we are cycling at pretty much the same time!! I started DR on Wednesday and my baseline is also on the 8th!! This is my second cycle, good luck with your 3rd. Fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky for you!!

Forever x


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi forever thanks for the reply. That's awesome your doing it the same time as me. 
Thank you I do hope it is too. Good luck and second time lucky for you. I think I got the first appt on the 8th just hope I'm ok for next step. How your injection going? I'm getting the hang of it and first go was daunting even though I've gone through it before lol.


----------



## foreverastudent

Rachelb - I know what you mean about the injections! I had to psych myself up more than I thought I would to do the first injection! I'm getting used to it again though! My appointment is at 9.10 on the 8th, the earlier appointments were all booked. Fingers crossed we will both be starting stims that day! Have you done all your cycles at CRGW?


----------



## Mshirley

Hiya is anyone else thinking about egg sharing soon ? I already have two beautiful girls, i already previously attempted to egg share but didn't respond and then by miracle got pregnant naturally from that cycle! Would love to try again and also hopefully Concieve another baby ( me and hubby have always wanted 3) I'm wondering if they will make me pay for all the testing again ? X


----------



## Larniegh

Heya hun, I'm egg sharing and waiting on a match. I believe you have the amh and  virology bloods which are cheaper, as your genetics won't have changed. Best of luck if you go down that route again xxx we have an egg sharer page on the donor conception board if you'd like to join us. We're a mix of clinics but loads if info over there 

Rachel and foreverastudent best of luck for the 8th xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

Hi ladies hope your all well. So here we go again. After many in depth discussions we have decided to egg share again. Went for an appointment with Amanda yesterday and thankfully only have to repeat AMH and STI tests which should cut waiting time but was wondering how long it could take to be matched? Last time I egg shared was 3 years ago and they took my eggs for the egg bank, so didn't need to wait to be paired.


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh! Welcome back hunny! 

Virology bloods take around 2 weeks to come in and then they wait up to 12 weeks for a match before doing a frozen cycle. Seems to vary whether people get a match or not I find. Some people have been matched within a couple of weeks and some people have had the frozen cycle. Did Amanda take your bloods yesterday? I've still not met Amanda! I've only seen Dr D and Debbie (the egg share co-ordinator)

I had my profile given to someone on Friday and I'm hoping for a match! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gingerjacqui

No bloods yesterday as I don't need to have all the virology tests (had them done the first time)but having AMH bloods at my doctors next Monday. 3 months doesn't seem to long but hope I get matched before then. Hope you get matched soon sounds promising 👏🏻. Waiting is awful especially as patience is not a virtue I possess lol what information goes in the profile? I didn't even think to ask yesterday. That's funny because I've never met Debbie lol think it's because Amanda was my doctor 3 years ago when we egg shared the first time. The clinic was a lot quieter then lol


----------



## Larniegh

I thought you had the virology but not the choromosome tests on the subsequent cycles? Maybe not. It's great that your doc will do the AMH for you   I cant even get an appointment with a doctor for about 3 weeks to I just let CRGW do mine for me. 

I know what you mean about the patience! It's a looooong process sometimes. But I'm 2 weeks down now and to be honest it's been reasonably quick. I think that's the good thing about the summer, you can always find something to do! And now I know that Debbie only does the matching on a Wednesday and Friday it's even better because I only get nervous on those days! 

Would I assume from your name that you're a red head? You'll hopefully not wait too long if that's the case as there are less red head donors out there so if someone is specific about wanting the right colour hair then you might get an immediate match! Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Gingerjacqui

I had bloods done just before my FET in July so not sure if that's why I don't need them. Yeah I'm a natural redhead lol it's got to be good for something 😄. So exciting I hope you get your match soon maybe we'll be cycling at similar times x


----------



## Mshirley

Jacqui you would be more preferred as you have had a baby, mine was matched pretty quick and they said it was because I already had a daughter xx


----------



## Larniegh

And what a bonny little girl she is Shirley!!! (or is the pic of baby no 2?)


----------



## Mshirley

That's baby no 2 larneigh shes 9 months almost now! Eldest is 4! X


----------



## Larniegh

Aww! Well she is super bonny either way


----------



## foreverastudent

Hi all, hope everyone is well. 

Rachelb- good luck for your scan in the morning! Fingers crossed we can both start stims tomorrow


----------



## rachelb2014

Hi forever only just seen this. Scan went well Thankyou and I started fostimon last night. How did you're scan go hope it went well


----------



## foreverastudent

Yes I also started stims yesterday, she didn't say much about the scan so I assume all was well! I'm on menopur, 2 days of 225 then dropping down to 150. It's exciting to be on the next stage! It all goes. Dry quickly from here as I remember


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello  all,  I have finally had a thyroid  test with a suitable  result to start our FET.  I spoke to the clinic  last  week snd I am booked in for a blood test on Monday, the scratch  the following  Monday when I start down regulation.  Transfer  planned  for around  19 sept.  It has taken  since Jan to be able to start and now most of my  appointments seem to fall on a Monday which is my day off.  On hols this week so other than catching up in work when I go back should be nice and relaxed.


----------



## bethannora

Fab news, talkingfrog! Bless you, you've been waiting so long. I have now been diagnosed as hypothyroid and hashimotos, so now it's my turn to wait to get my levels down to cycle x


----------



## MadameG

Talking frog I am also booked for fet transfer on the 19th  glad you can finally get going again xxx

Bethan hope you're doing okay hun, hope your levels get sorted ASAP xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bethan - hope  things don't  take too long to level out.

Madameg -  looks like we are planned to be cycle  buddies.


----------



## Sherill80

hi all just joined this group thank you for having me. I had my iui yesterday at crgw so currently at the 2 week wait. Anyone else with me?


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome Sherill! 

I hope the 2ww files by for you.  You're in good hands at CRGW 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Sherill80

thanks Angela. was after some advice i had my trigger shot on monday and my iui on wednesday. i took a test today just out of curiosity i wanted to see a positive as ithought the trigger would still be in my system but the test was negative what does this mean??


----------



## angelica_wales

It means that the trigger is already out of your system. 
I've tested the trigger before and had a really faint line the day after the trigger.  

The good news is that when you see a 2nd line now,  you know that it's a genuine BFP and not the trigger  

Good luck 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Sherill80

ahh fab thanks angela thats great. ohh wen to test next now then it can be a bit addictive ive struggled to wait this long lol. So where are you angela in ur treatment ?


----------



## angelica_wales

I had lots of treatment in CRGW,  but had success with DE in Prague.  My twin girls are 7 weeks old today  

If you can hold out until OTD it is better and less stressful (I can give the advice but have never followed it myself!).  With my first iui,  I tested negative on OTD but it was actually a BFP (long story),  so testing early,  especially with iui just adds stress if you think it hasn't worked... 

I was a POAS addict   

Be strong! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Sherill80

ahh congratulations. id love twins they told me im a high risk of twins 2 of mt follicles were 20mm so that be great bogof lol. ahh i bet ur very busy with them well done. what does OTD mean ? sorry still getting used to these abreviations


----------



## angelica_wales

Twins are hard work!! But I wouldn't change it  

OTD= official test date.  I think it's something like 18 days post iui at CRGW.  You "should" get a reliable result at 14dpiui but OTD is the safest

xx


----------



## Sherill80

ahh thanks for that 26th theyve given me the date to test. i may test a few days before that though as tha seems a bit long for me anyways lol x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Welcome Sherill - congratulations on being PUPO. Hope the two week wait doesn't drag. If you copy and paste the link there is a list of abbreviations and acronyms.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Angelica - Hope you are all doing well (and managing to get some sleep)


----------



## Sherill80

Thanks talking frog that will be a great help xx


----------



## scribbles

Hi everyone, I'm back again.

Unfortunately we lost our perfect little baby last week. The scan showed he died at 8+3 which is a few days after I had my operation for appendicitis. Sadly my body didn't realise until 12 weeks so it's been a horrible week.

DH has agreed to give it one more go.  We've got two more embryos left. I'm very torn though as our marriage and my mental health barely survived the last cycle. We talked about donating the embryos to another couple, which I still think is a good idea and maybe look at adoption instead. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry :-( big hugs. It's a bug decision to make either way. All I can advise is take the time to really think through and make the right choice. Did you have a medicated FET I can't remember now? 

Be kind to yourself babes x


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Larneigh, yes it was medicated as I have very irregular cycles. i don't trust my body to try a natural cycle! 

Feeling very conflicted at the moment.


----------



## Larniegh

I can imagine you are babes. It's a horrid thing to have to deal with. I know life at home was tough back then, has any of that calmed down at all? I know a medicated cycle will do your head over anyway with all the hormones. How did you cope with the original icsi cycles? Was it maybe just the hormones they had you that were the issue?? 

All I would say Re adoption is its a lengthy process. I think it's am amazing thing to do and would give it a shot but I'm not eligible with my home situation. So it's a no no for now but maybe down the line. If you think that waiting might add different pressure but still be hard going then a couple of months getting your cycle sorted might be easier on you than the months or even years to adopt. 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Scribbles - I am so sorry. Look after yourself & take time before you make any decisions on what route is best for the future x


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles I'm so so sorry   Take all the time you need to grieve, you don't need to make any decisions straight away. You'll figure out what's right for you in time. Sending lots of love to you both xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scribbles

I felt OK with the ICSI medication, from what I remember, it was the FET drugs that messed me up. The suprecur gave me bad cysts too. I really don't know what to do next, but I need to decide before we move. It's been a really difficult 12 months, I'm looking forward to being thousands of miles away from all the memories.


----------



## Larniegh

Is that a literal thousands of miles?  Where are you off to? 

Maybe have a chat with the clinic about whether there are other FET drugs you can use? It can't hurt to ask xx


----------



## scribbles

Literally thousands as we are off to the Falkland Islands. Can't wait!

I'll definitely ask at our follow up appointment. I wonder whether they'll let us donate the embryos if I had a mc? I think I need to get lots more information before making any decisions.


----------



## Larniegh

Wow! When do you go  And how long for? Is your OH going to be posted there?

Be ready to ask lots of questions, you need to know you've made the right choice xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am so sorry  scribbles.  Take as much time  as you can to decide.  Would a counselling appointment  help?.  How long will you be in the  Falklands  for?


----------



## scribbles

We are going for 12 months and hoping for Cyprus after that. We live in London at the moment, but I think I'll head back home to Barry soon for a break and speak to Amanda. 
I've got a poorly toddler draped over me at the moment. She's started biting her nails and got a temperature since it all happened last week.


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry Scribbles xx  how awful for you and your DH.  It's an unenviable position to be in.  I hope Amanda can give you some good advice.  xx


----------



## Sherill80

so sorry to hear ur sad news scribbles. Hope you get everything sorted x


----------



## Sherill80

If I've had Iui with stimulated drugs how do I know wen I am due on?? X


----------



## pollita

Oh Scribbles, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Thoughts are with you, lovely. 

Sherill80, I've only had IVF but I'm guessing that it would be a similar protocol. I got my AF on my OTD which was 21 days post trigger. Hope that helps!

I've been MIA from here for a while - second IVF failed unfortunately (all around bad cycle with terrible embryo quality so wasn't expecting it to work!) and just about to start IVF #3 - hope that's the lucky number! Anyone else starting soon? I start DR in 10 days and EC is going to end of Sept. Seems forever away right now but I know the time will absolutely fly by. Don't know how it's mid-august already to be honest! x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sherill - I am  surprised that the clinic have  not given you a test date. I would  assume  it was the same as pollita had said .  

Hoping number 3 is good for both if us pollita.  I am due  to  start down regulation  on Monday  for an fet.  Transfer  date is planned for Monday 19 sept.


----------



## Sherill80

Thanks guys the 26th is the date they gave me to test but wasn't sure if this was wen I was due on x


----------



## Larniegh

Sherill good luck on your OTD on the 26th. I think they do the IUI a couple of days after ovulation so I would guess your period would be due maybe 10 days later if you have a 28 day cycle? Would that make sense with the OTD. 

Talking frog good luck! A lot of people seem to be cycling and due for an ET around about then! Good luck! 

Scribbles how are you feeling babes? xx

Does anyone know what days Debbie Jefferies officially works? She said it was Wednesdays and Fridays but she seemed unconvinced by the Wednesday bit. I emailed her last week and the week before but had no reply from her, which is odd because she almost always gets back when I email or call on a Friday? I'm really hoping that she gets back to me tomorrow as she was expecting a response from a potential recipient for my eggs this week!


----------



## Sherill80

Hya larneigh I'm sure debs said she was on holidays swn to me so maybe that's why she hasn't got back to you ring them I would x


----------



## Larniegh

Ah that might explain in. I did think it was odd and maybe she was away. I'll call em tomorrow.


----------



## scribbles

Can't believe I'm saying this...

But we are going to try one very, definitely, absolutely last time!!!!! 

DH and I wanted to end our IVF journey on our own terms and not through horrendous bad luck. Can't wait to book our next appointment!

Does anybody know when Amanda is back?


----------



## Larniegh

I'm pleased for you hun. Have you called the clinic to let them know or are you going to Amanda directly?


----------



## angelica_wales

Glad you're not giving up Scribbles xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey guys, quick update from me. Things are picking up for me and I've a treatment planning appointment on 31st of August. In your experiences how long will it take to me starting Dr?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck scribbles.  

Good news Larneigh, it will depend  where you are during your  cycle and how  many others are cycling.  Not sure what happens  to sync to your recipient.


----------



## scribbles

Larneigh - I had treatment planning in September and started DR in December, but that was due to the clinic being fully booked until then. I wasn't matched with anybody as my eggs were frozen.

I've got a telephone follow up appointment on Monday with Amanda. So glad I don't have to drive all the way back to Wales, plus it's time away from my office - always a win!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles - hope it goes well on Monday.  

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## scribbles

Waiting to hear from Amanda, but it might be tomorrow as she's really busy apparently.

Anybody who's willing to talk about their MC experience, how long did you have to wait to try again and did you do anything different in your next cycle?


----------



## Larniegh

I can't give much advice in an IVF way but I know the advice generally is to give the body time to settle down if you feel out of whack. Did they give any indication what happened hun? Just try and be healthy is the best advice I can give. 1 in 5 pregnancies end in a mc unfortunately and its very unlikely to have been anything you did or didn't do xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Not sure if Amanda got back to you scribbles,  but it did seem quite busy this morning.  

I didn't  help either.  Was booked in for the scratch  but Yvonne couldn't see my cervix properly so went to see if Amanda was free.  Came back with Dr Tejura who couldnt see properly  either  so we ended up downstairs  using the iui room.  They  had a bit more space and could use stirrups - it was straight forward  after that.  I never make things easy  

How is everyone.


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog - did you get it done in the end? I'm glad I'm not the only awkward one haha! If I'm not being awkward then I'm clumsy!

Just spoke to Amanda, she said we can get started as soon as we like. I'm happy about not having a forced wait. Just need the cash....


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Talking Frog!!!!! That's kinda funny.  What is it with the cervix! A pain in every sense. 

Scribbles glad you're good to go when the money is ready. Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles - glad you got to speak to  Amanda and can get started again when you are ready.  Yes it was done fine in the end. 

Larneigh - my body never seems to be cooperative. If I have blood taken it sometimes  takes three or four goes to get a sample.    When i had the scratch last  year the cervix kept moving - I felt sorry for Jodie because  she kept apologising  incase she was hurting  me.

I think the problem  was that my cervix  was on an awkward  position and as the treatment  room isn't that big it was difficult to get in a good position to see. ( a bit like  trying to aim for  the bullseye eith a blindfold on   )  In the iui room they had a bit more room, but the stirrups  put my body  in a better position.  Dr Tejura did it no problem, and I hardly  felt anything. 

Yvonne was surprised  when I said I felt fine afterwards.  She  offered  me a drink of water or a pad because  of any spotting  but I am vary rarely  without water and had a pad ready so she thought I was very organised.  My response was that she should see the house  - it was chaos before we went on hols, we have been back a week and it is still chaos.  She grinned when I said we need expanding walls  

She won't think I am as organised when I phone tomorrow.  I know I needed to take two doxycycline antibiotic today but can't  remember  if she said to take  one s day or two after today. Looked in my notes for last year and didn't  write  it  down then either.  Can anyone  remember?

My dh asked if he could see if I rattled - altogether  today I have taken 6 different  medications ( 11 tablets in total) . 

Hope everyone  is ok.


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog - he asked to see if you rattled?! That made me chuckle on my way to work!


----------



## bethannora

Talking - if it's any help, I just took one a day after my scratch (but 2 on the day of it) x


----------



## CazMc82

Hello,

Thought I better introduce myself! I am Caz, I am 34 (and a half!) and have a consultation at CRGW in 6 weeks time. A bit of background info; tried for 4 years to get pregnant with no success, had egg sharing ICSI in Glasgow and very luckily got pregnant and had our little girl. 

She is now 19 months old and we would desperately love a sibling for her. I had hoped too egg share but my AMH has plummeted from 22.7 to 9 so that rules that out. Counting the days to the appointment, it's so far in advance as had to wait till family visited to get a baby sitter!

Apologies for the first essay 😂


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome Caz! Good luck with your consultation  Hope it goes really well for you xx


----------



## scribbles

Welcome Caz!

I egg shared at CRGW and now also have a 19 month old daughter. It's interesting how it's affected your AMH, I hadn't considered it would change and think I might get it checked. Thank you for the heads up.

Although you're not egg sharing again, you're in good hands at CRGW and on here


----------



## CazMc82

Scribbles so sorry about your MC I think my drop in AMH was quite drastic so I am sure you will be fine. I couldn't believe mine had dropped so much, even the consultant was shocked! 

Larneigh good luck for your next stage, when is your next meeting? 

Anyone know how to speed the next 6 weeks up?!  I know they like to see you 3 months before you plan to start treatment too so it all seems so far away!


----------



## Larniegh

You just have to throw yourself into life! I know how hard it is though! Is there no way you could move the appointment forward? Not sure how they feel about having kids in tow there, but could you get a friend to look after your LO? 

If you're paying for a private cycle then you can probably get cracking relatively quickly. Pollita is a fellow CRGW cycler and I think it's been about 8 weeks since she had TP. (Pol is that right?!)  

I have TP next week and then I'm hoping I can start to cycle in late September if there is room for EC in October. I'm willing to beg if necessary


----------



## Huntington

Hi, my wife-to-be (same sex couple) and I are hoping to have our initial appointment next year (I'm currently on the weight loss and saving up journey!) and I've been following this thread for a while quietly, as we are hoping to use CRGW. We are going to the open evening in Sept so that's our first hurdle. I've just noticed Caz you said they like to see you three months before they start treatment? Is that true? I'm wondering if maybe we should go earlier than we had thought? Any advice hugely appreciated. Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome Huntington   

I think the inital consultation there is something around £150 and then you've at least got the ball rolling. You can talk about your options and know where you are aiming.Might be worth going in to see them. Or pop along to their open evening. The staff are honestly absolutely lovely. It's like a little family there. 

Are you planning to use IVF or IUI?


----------



## Huntington

Yeah, we had planned to go for our initial consult in April, but I'm wondering if I might go in Feb or so, so that maybe we can start around April. It's all very complicated! At this stage we are hoping for IUI but we will have to see what the initial consult says I suppose. I have no idea if I'm all in good working order because I've never tried this before, it's very exciting though!


----------



## CazMc82

Hi Huntington! Yeah when I emailed the clinic for advice they said to make the consultation for 3 months before you want to start treatment. Go go go! 

Larneigh we moved down from Scotland to Bristol and are now moving to Wales in a few weeks so don't really have any friends at such (sad I know!) to watch little one and wouldn't take her with us. Plus with the mortgage/house sale just done we don't want to rock the boat with loans and credit cards etc. All so complicated! But yes once things start it all goes really quickly x


----------



## Huntington

Ah that's ace to know, thanks guys! Will definitely plan for earlier than thought for the initial consult! I've started taking seven seas trying for a baby as I've got plenty of friends on this baby making IUI/IVF journey and they all said to start asap so been on them for a week. And like I said, weight loss is my biggest issue. I'm a teacher so I'm hoping once I'm back at work I'll be back in routine and it will be easier to lose. 

I hope everything is working out today for everyone here- I can see this is a day by day process!


----------



## Huntington

Also, Caz, I moved here to be with my fiancée two years ago! You can do it! xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Huntington -are you eligible for/interested in egg sharing? It would mean a full IVF cycle but the odds of success are higher than IUI. If you are looking to reduce costs the european sperm banks can save some money sometimes so have a look. Dont know how much you want to lose babes, but I firmly advocate Slimming World. 

Caz - if you're moving I'm sure you'll have a million things to keep you busy! Totally understand what you mean about the finances though. Do you a date that you're planning to exchange contracts yet? Where you moving to? 

Scribbles hun still sending big hugs. Hope today has been a kind one. xxx


----------



## Huntington

Thanks Larneigh, I'm doing slimming world! It's working, but I've kind of just maintained over the summer and I think it's down to being out routine. I think it will be ok once I'm back at school. I'm not eligible for egg sharing I don't think, but I'll have a look at the European sperm bank idea. Thanks x


----------



## Larniegh

There is also Cryos though Im not sure if CRGW works with them. There are a lot of different options out there for you depending on what you decide. 

It's always difficult to sort out weight in the summer I find, but when you get back to normal I hope it comes off for you. I want to lose about a stone (I wanted to do it by the time I started to cycle but that might be unrealistic now...)


----------



## CazMc82

Huntington it will definitely be easier when you are back at work - routine is key! You can do it 🙌🏻

Larneigh contracts and everything are done and house should be ready within the next two weeks. Eek! We are moving to Newport, Llanwern area. In the last year I have lived in Scotland, England and Wales. Too much moving!!


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting times ahead. I'm sure house will keep you plenty busy for now. The appointment will come around before you know it!!


----------



## CazMc82

Definitely - time has been flying in since we moved so hopefully that won't change too much! But even just having a plan is helping keep me focused. And heard so many good things about CRGW🙌🏻


----------



## Larniegh

They are amazing so far as I've dealt with them and my friend has a baby from treatment there which makes me feel good. They have amazing results as a general rule.


----------



## CazMc82

So exciting Larneigh! I def' have some issues post last IVF that worry me so hoping they can help. I have a left ovary which is only sometimes accessible and an AMH which dropped from 22.7 to 9 within the space of 2.5 years. But hoping none of this will phase them 😂


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  had to read and run yesterday

Thanks Bethanora  - they came in a small plain box (with my nane label  on the front) as they had been cut off a strip.  When I looked again the label on the back it said one a day so I went with that. 

Scribbles  - glad to have made you giggle.  

Welcome  Caz and Huntingdon - I think we cycled a few months after consultation too.

Caz - I am from Newport  too and our five year old is a result of our first icsi cycle.  Let me know if you need any info on child friendly  places. 

Larneigh, Huntingdon - I do slimming  world. Nearly at target but can't  quite  shift the last few pounds.


----------



## MadameG

Caz it might be worth getting your amh rechecked, (they may do it in the initial consult anyway I would have thought), as I have seen girls on here with massively varying results in different months on amh, even though technically it shouldn't really shift xxxx


----------



## CazMc82

Thank you TalkingFrog, any suggestions are welcome! Very excited about the move, not been that sold on Bristol and Wales feels more like Scotland!  Ha! 

Ooh Madame that is a good point, maybe CRGW will do it again. I was pretty surprised it had gone down so much, but had thought maybe just ageing process. Biology is cruel!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz -  not much battery on phone but will message you later or tomorrow.  I am sure they re did my amh on our first consultation.


----------



## Sherill80

did my Official test day and cant believe it i had a BFP. Got a scan with yvonne on the 13th Sept to see if everythings ok. Hows everyone


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing news sweetheart


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Sherill!!! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Sherill    

Hope everyone  else is ok.  We went to westonburt arboretum  today.  Was lovely  when we got out the car do left waterproofs in  boot.  We had torrential  rain and a thunder storm right over us.  Luckily we were in a big tipi watching a puppet show when it started  and by the  time the show  had ended the storm  had moved on.  The thunder was so  loud I jumped off the seat.    we had a good afternoon  though.


----------



## scribbles

Yes!!!! Congratulations Sherill80! Wishing you a happy and peaceful nine months xxxx

Talkingfrog - thunderstorms rock! i love thunder and lightening. Glad you had a good afternoon.

We start our cycle on 5th September. Apparently DH and I have to sign the consent forms at the clinic, rather taking them home with me for DH to sign. When did everyone sign the consent forms?


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles ours got sent to us in the post and DH dropped them back in when picking up my meds xxxx


----------



## Handav26

Hi ladies 

I'm on the journey of my second cycle on short protocol. EC booked for week beginning 19th September! Just waiting for AF to start when I finish Norethisterone then hopefully the green light to start stimms. 

We're at CRGW but live in Derby so a bit of a trek! I hope you're all doing ok!?! 

X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Welcome  Hands,  how long does it take to get there from Derby?  We are about 40 mins depending  on traffic so short trip in comparison.  Not stayed there, but there is a hotel a few minutes  from the clinic  if needed  - I think it is a premier  Inn.  When we had our  last ec we had to be there by 7.30.  As we weren't sure how traffic  would be  we  allowed some spare time and we're there a bit early.  The nurse saw us park and let us in.  We were there before the embryologist    

Hope everyone  is  having  a good bank holiday


----------



## Handav26

Hi Talkingfrog, it's about 120miles and takes about 2.5hrs!! But TBH the team have been so great with us over the past year that we are happy to travel the distance. We have all of our scans done in Derby, apart from the later ones prior to EC as Amanda wants to see for herself how things are looking. Haha we are getting to be regulars at that premier inn! I'm sure they see a lot of couples doing the same thing though! 

Gosh you were early that morning but it's always better to be prepared. We had planned to stay the night before EC if possible. 

Have you any advice for preparing for EC? I havnt gotten that far yet and I'm feeling a bit freaked out about the whole thing as time draws nearer. 
Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Handav,  

When we had our very first cycle  (funded at what us now wales fertility  institute)  I didn't  know  how many clinics  there were and thought we were lucky to have one  close by.  Was surprised when we started looking at private cycles to find  out  hiw many clinics there are, but also  how  far dome have to travel.  We are very lucky to have a funded clinic and two private  ones in the  cardiff area, and others nit much more than an hour in Bristol .

It is good that you can have your scans locally  to save you travelling for each scan.  You are probably  write about the number  of people  using the premier  inn while  at the clinic,  especially  for ec or transfer. 

We were early but we're first on the list.  Knowing  we had to be  there  so early  made me nervous  we wouldn't  wake up in time.  Felt very odd that morning as our daughter  (the result of our first  icsi) had only been in school for about two weeks and instead of getting her ready ourselves she was having a sleepover  and my parents  were taking her to school. 

No special tips to prepare  for egg collection  other than drinking plenty of water and eating  healthily.  I was paranoid about  making  sure I did the trigger at the write time so set two alarms for about 5 mins before so I was ready.  Other than that try to relax as much as possible.  The day before  my first ec  was a sunday and we went to the garden of wales.  I was very bloated and had more of a waddle than a walk but it was nice and relaxing.

I can't remember what happened  on the day before the other two - I might have even been in work.  Your trigger will usually  be in the evening, as it is approx 36 hours before  collection.  You will also be told a time from which you can't  eat/ drink. After ec they will take you back to the room and you will be offered tea and toast.


----------



## CazMc82

Woo! Congratulations Sherill!


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck Handav! Yeah a lot of water for EC and just stay as relaxed as possible. It wasn't as bad as what I thought it was going to be but to be honest I don't remember much, apparently I was talking a lot of nonsense after I came round. It's another step closer to your dream <3

Ahhh, I just want to get started again!


----------



## scribbles

Handav - best of luck with EC! I would advise on having a good stock of peppermint tea or oil tablets to help with the bloating and any discomfort afterwards. Plus definitely lots of water!


----------



## CazMc82

Woo! 

Today I can say next month we have our IVF appointment. 37 days and counting <3

Caz x


----------



## Larniegh

Happy news Caz. 

I had treatment planning yesterday and start DR on 21st September!! EEEK!


----------



## CazMc82

Oh Larneigh that is amazing! How did the meeting go? Happy with everything? Eek, excited for you!! We probably won't start until January but so excited to get ball rolling ❤


----------



## Larniegh

The meeting was great and Debbie is lovely. Back in on the 19th to learn to do the jabs and then get rolling on the 22st. Choosing my donor then too. Eeeek. So super exciting.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Larneigh. 

I was supposed to have baseline  yesterday  but no sign if af yet.  Phoned and asked if they still wanted to see me.  Anna checked with one if the nurses and said phone when bleed starts and they will book me in.  Having waited 8 months  to get thyroid  sor ted,  we stumble  at the first hurdle. We will  get to transfer  our embie eventually.


----------



## Larniegh

Ugh! Periods are the eternal cosmic joke!!! Can you do anything to bring it along? Like go for a long walk or something. And defo get your 
best white Knicks on!


----------



## CazMc82

Yeah some exercise or a bath encourages my AF to show up! Hope it appears soon TalkingFrog and you can get started. This waiting stuff is the worst! I am just getting all my paperwork together and can't believe I have to pay £50 to get my notes from my old clinic. Expensive!


----------



## Talkingfrog

I will have to try white knickers    Maybe i will be in luck  Sunday night then.  Plan moving the contents of the spare room around then usually  take my niece to a spin class.

Caz -  not surprised  about the charge although I  am  sure  it doesn't  cost them £50 to copy your notes.


----------



## CazMc82

Good plan of attack TalkingFrog, have everything crossed AF rocks up soon and you can get on with your cycle. 

Yeah I very much doubts it costs them anywhere near that. Crazy really. But last set of paperwork I need to get before our appointment. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Handav26

Hi guys 

Sorry for no reply since my first posts. Been a bit of a hectic week at work! 

Talkingfrog - has AF turns up for you yet? I hope it shows up soon for you, fingers crossed! 

Caz - £50 does seem like a lot but I guess they back you into a corner to pay it! 

Larniegh - Debbie is lovely isn't she! Though all of them are TBH. I've had a lot to do with Jodie on the nurses side but it's been mostly Amanda for the rest. How did you find your appointment? 

But if an update - I started AF today so baseline scan booked for Wednesday. If my lining is thin enough and no cysts then we can start stimms that night. If not I don't know what's next! I seem to have a problem with getting my lining thin enough to begin with. 

Had a bit of a melt down today too. DH told me that our friends are expecting again and are already 20wks. It's not his fault but I was so mad at him for telling me right before I possibly start my stimms. Silly really. How ironic that I'd be told yet another person is expecting right before we go through this cycle. Please tell me I'm not the only one that feels like this?! Of course I'm happy for them but after 10 years of TTC every  announcement feels like it should have been our turn next and that I've just been robbed of it from right under my nose! Trying desperately not to turn into a miserable and resentful so and so! 

So sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I totally understand it's horrid when people have it so easy. Don't beat yourself up.  Pma pants ready so you can announce your own pregnancy soon xx


----------



## scribbles

Caz and Larneigh - really pleased everything is moving forward for you! You must be very excited! I remember going in for our first few appointments and naming the double doors downstairs that lead to the theatres and rooms as 'the double doors of mystery' as I was bursting to find out what was beyond them and hoped I'd get to the stage that is find out! 

Talkingfrog - ****** AF!!!!!! I'm really glad you got your thyroid sorted, just need that bloody witch to turn up now! Hope it arrives soon for you.

Had my first injection yesterday, but it was an hour late because I was too busy having a row with my brother! Going back to Wales on Tuesday to scatter my Dad's ashes and have our baseline scan the next day.


----------



## Larniegh

Sorry you had a row with your brother hun. Hope it's all sorted. 

Where are you scattering your dad's Ashes? I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## CazMc82

TalkingFrog any sign of AF? Better show soon 🙏🏻

H Glad AF rocked up for you and fingers crossed for good lining news, will be rooting for you. I will be the first to admit I always struggled with pregnancy announcements. My sister got pregnant 3 times in my TTC journey and with her third told me just before I started treatment. Was so so difficult. We just keep marching in and do all we can to get those miracles. 

Scribbles hope you are ok, seems like a silly questions when scattering your dads ashes though. Big hugs. Hope you are your brother are ok now, siblings can be hard work! How was the injection? Feeling ok?

Larneigh how are you feeling? 

4 weeks on Saturday till my appt, eek! 5 weeks till we move. Just want to go and have appt and get a date to start treatment. Want to know they can help us. My mind is kind of on overdrive just now!


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Caz and Larneigh. We will be scattering him on top of Pen y Fan. He was in the Army for 35 years, so he'll like being with all the soldiers traipsing up the lump! Just need my brother to stop being an idiot about it and it should be a good way to say farewell to Dad. 

Does anybody know the name of the trigger shot pen thingy we use? I'm just adding up everything we need so I can budget.


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles it's ovitrelle although they also have pregnyl on their price list. Sorry to hear about your argument, not the best way to start your jabs! Hope it calms down and your dad gets a peaceful send off   XXXX

Caz eeee it'll soon be here xxxx

Handav Sod's law really is a sod   always the way in fertility land. You will get there though, just a winding path first xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks MadameG, I'll add both to the budget and hope for the cheapest haha!

I'm so mad at my brother, I could throw him off the top of Pen y Fan!!!!!! But my inheritance would go down the plug hole, so I better not.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Scribbles -sorry to hear ehat happened  between  you and your brother.  Hope you have sorted things out now and you are ok when scattering your dad's ashes.  

Handav - rant all you like  if it helps.  Announcements are always hard.  

Caz- couting down the das  

Afm - still now AF !  Phoned yesterday and said that tete was no sign but I am running  low  on supracur.  Jodi would gave fitted me in yesterday  but it was already gone 1 pm and I had the school pick up for 3.15 ( we are never quick to leave) so  getting there and back was out, and wasn't  going to get there for 4 either so went  at 10.30 today.  My lining  is  12 mm but they need  it to be below 5mm.  I have another course of norethisterone and more supracur.  Jodi said to phone back when I get a bleed, but if I don't  get one 7 days after  finishing to phone back.  Fingers crossed  this time.  At least at 30 it was cheaper than the extra meds on our last cycle (about  an extra 200 of menopur ).


----------



## CazMc82

Happy Friday everyone! 

Hope you are all well? 

My old IVF notes arrived. Was weird reading them, brought back so many memories. Can't wait to see CRGW and ask all my questions 😂


----------



## Larniegh

Scribbles - Pen y Fan is lovely and I think it's a great place to scatter your dad's ashes. Shame you can't leave your brother there too!   I hope all goes well for you next week. xx

Talking Frog - hope your lining sorts itself out by next week x

Caz - glad your notes are in now. you're right it can be an emotional time re-reading these things xx


----------



## chellelauz

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in the conversation, the last time i was on this thread properly was way over a year ago  

Back on it now after a long break be nice to hear of others in same clinic x


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome back hunny xx when you planning to cycle again?


----------



## CazMc82

Hello! 

Hi Chelle🙌🏻 Hope the break did you some good and you are ready to go again? 

I am waiting on our consultation appt to start IVF in January to try and get a sibling for our little girl. Our first IVF was in Glasgow so this will be our first time at CRGW! 

Caz x


----------



## angelica_wales

Welcome back Chellelauz  

I hope this cycle is "The one".  Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## CazMc82

Hello! 

Hi Chelle🙌🏻 Hope the break did you some good and you are ready to go again? 

I am waiting on our consultation appt to start IVF in January to try and get a sibling for our little girl. Our first IVF was in Glasgow so this will be our first time at CRGW! 

Caz x


----------



## scribbles

Hi Chelle! Good to see you again! I hope this cycle is going to be the one.

How is everyone getting on? 

So far, so good and got a scan next Monday to check the lining and then (hopefully) ET on the 4th October. 
I'm doing another medicated FET and been taking suprecur for two weeks and Elleste Solo for 3 days. 
TMI alert but today I've had loads of EWCM!! That's not happened before other than a few days before EC. Am
I ovulating?? Tempted to buy an ovulation test to see what's happening! 
Any ideas? I thought suprecur stopped ovulation? Plus I never ovulate anyway due to PCOS, so I wouldn't know what natural ovulation is like anyway.


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles ewcm is from the high estrogen levels I think, so the tablets are doing their job quickly  I also had ewcm from day 3 of elleste, which surprised me as I don't think that happened in the Spring. You shouldn't have any follies growing as you're on suprecur without stims, so I wouldn't panic. Hope all goes well at your next scan xxxx


----------



## scribbles

Thanks MadameG! Good to know the tablets are working! Feel amazing on them this time. Last time I felt sick a lot but this time I feel amazing! Like I've got lots of energy that will *ahem* make my husband very happy, if you know what I mean haha!


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles I hope I feel like you in a few days, last week I felt like wearing a chastity belt I felt so sick! Just picked up my patches and new bottle of suprecur, starting all over again tonight after the lining disaster   xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame I was just in the clinic too! I wonder if we were ships passing in the night!! Scribbles I'm pleased you feel bettwr this time. You deserve a good cycle xx


----------



## MadameG

Doh! We probably glided past Larneigh. Were you there when the little boy was pretending to be a dinosaur?   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

No. I missed that. Saw two ladies go in with a little boy though?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello Chellelauz, welcome back.

Madameg,  Larneigh  - what time were you there.  I hot there about 10.15 for a 10.30 appt but went in later  than that.  I saw  a lady with a little boy roaring at his toy while I was there.  

Scribbles - soubds like are not far apart in dates

AFM - Finally  had base line scan.  Havent made anything easy this cycle.  Delayed and  due to thyroid, did not bleed after first course of nohistorene, then had to go and have a wee before Yvonne  cold scan as she said my bladder  was too full for her to see properly. My lining  was 2. something  so ok to go ahead.  I am on 3 progynova  at the start then increase to 4.  Had to get more supracur  too.  My next scan is  Thursday  29 with transfer  hopefully  the following  week. Based on scribbles dated we are looking at the Thurs  or Friday.  Glad to get started but had a headache on and off since about  2.  It isn't the progynova  as hadn't  taken one by the time it started.


----------



## MadameG

Talking I was there from around half three onwards, that's exactly what this little boy was doing! I wonder if it was the same ladies later or if those toys are super 'roarable'   you could hear him roaring away in the scanning room, hope that lady wasn't jumping during a tv scan! Sorry to hear about your bumpy start (I'm in the same club) but hopefully you are on the right track now. I'm back next Friday so hopefully we'll be having transfer over the same days. Happy jabbing and pill popping  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

That's when I went in with Bethan but didn't hear any roaring. How bizarre!! Lol.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Madameg - my next scan is  Thursday.  Not sure if i have a training course ( I know I accepted  an appointment  for  one and didn't have my personal diary ro write it in. Have the scan  at 8.10, so depending on traffic we can leave for work  not much later than normal.  DH and I both work in the same  office and we have flexi, which is great for appointments like scans).

I  assume it must have been someone  else with a little  boy  - dinosaurs roaring must be the in thing for preschool  boys


----------



## CazMc82

So exciting hearing about you all starting your cycles, looking forward to following your treatments <3

Ok, acupuncture. I did Acu before and during my last treatment so keen to do it again. The two ladies they have mentioned on their site and pretty darn expensive and as much as I love it it is not worth £50 a go! Any other Acu recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## chellelauz

Hey everyone thanks so much for the big welcomes!  

Thanks Ang xxx

I remember a few of you from before  

Im close to ec now hopefully know more on monday eek feeling nervous now  

only thing is they r a bit worried that i may be overstimulating so may just have ec and not et so fingers crossed x

I was also at the clinic monday too     but didn't see no kids roaring lol


----------



## pollita

Hi all

Hope everyone's doing ok! Just a quick (strange!) request. Have any of you used a local taxi company you can recommend from the clinic? My EC is likely to be Wednesday and I only have one taxi company's number. Last time it was a struggle to book a taxi home from the clinic because all the other numbers I was finding on yell etc seemed to be fake companies   and the one number (the one I have) wasn't answering.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Pollita - good luck  for  Wednesday. 

I don't  know  of any  but might be worth giving  the clinic a ring and asking them if there is anyone they recommend.  They are bound to have been asked before.  

The only one I know in Cardiff is dragon  but I have not used them ( we also have dragon in Newport )  I think you can book online so at least you could get an idea of price.

Chellelauz  - good luck for  tomorrow. 

Caz - I used Maxine Smilie.  - she is based in roath area of Cardiff  and Abergavenny.  She is Zita West accredited  so understands the fertility  side of things.  I think it was 50 something  for the first appt and £40 for the others so not much cheaper. 

Not sure where you live, but is it  worth asking  one you know nearer to home,  the taxi would have to do the journey  there and back anyway  and one of them is likely to be empty.


----------



## pollita

Thanks TalkingFrog. The number I have is from the clinic lol Pontyclun/Llantrisant seems to have a lack of taxis. Everytime I've driven there last week I've kept an eye out for local taxis on the road to take their number down and seen none except the one I already have the number for - there has to be more haha

I've tried the companies in Swansea and none will do the journey sadly. Last time one said they would and then cancelled on the morning of EC so I was left trying to scramble to find another. 

I think I may pack in my business and start a taxi company there instead


----------



## Larniegh

Ha! That's an idea!!! I've never seen a taxi up that way either but worth checking dragon as they might cover the area. Hope you get sorted xxx


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks TalkingFrog, will send her an email 

Sadly can't help with taxis, my Wales knowledge sits at about a zero just now.  Its about two weeks until move day so it should improve soon! 

Hope you are all well? 12 days till our appointment. Eek! 

Caz x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Pollita  - if I had been having a scan today I would have called in to tesco and looked on the notice board.  Supermarkets tend to  have a free phone for a local taxi  comany.  I am not there until Thursday  though.


----------



## pollita

Ah brilliant idea! I've just got back from the clinic but may pop in Wednesday (looks like EC may be delayed until Friday anyway) Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Kookiegirl83

Hi Everyone,
We've just had our first steps consultation at CRGW and the results have been mixed! My OH had a shock with his SA where his motility was low (20%), we nearly didn't have him tested as he has a son from a previous relationship and were fully expecting any issues to be with me. I only have one tube due to a ectopic and had tried for over a year with my ex husband. However my AMH came back today at 17.1 (I'm 33) which I understand is quite good? We've got to go back in 6wks for OH to have another SA then hopefully find out what our options are! 
Because we haven't been ttc for a year we'll have to go private so was looking at the egg sharing program to help reduce costs if CRGW think that's a option. xx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome to the group hunny   Debbie is the egg share coordinator and she is amazing. A few of us on here are egg sharers (and there is an egg share board you can join if you go down that route. All you'd pay for is the stuff for your OH and then the AMH (which you've done) and then the extended bloods (which is £500 and you may already have had some of these) Best of luck babes xx


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck Kookie! Hopefully the next SA is better, lots of things can affect it. Low sperm count is our main issue so I understand that bit. I egg shared in the past (in Glasgow) and it is a wonderful thing to do. I have my first appt at CRGW soon, can't wait to get the ball rolling 🙌🏻


----------



## scribbles

Kookie - welcome to the board! I eggshared at CRGW which resulted in my DD. 

I'm after some very honest opinions. Just had my two week scan for my medicated FET and the lining won't budge from 6.5mm. We can either cancel or go for ET anyway. The nurse said we could go for ET and she's seen it happen with my measurements. It's a triple line and looks good, just a bit thin. I'm tempted to go for ET but only use one of our two embryos. What would you do?


----------



## Larniegh

I would probably be inclined to go for it with one of the frosties and assume that the body will do what it needs to once the embie has burrowed. How much of a lining would they ideally want? Can you remember how thick it was last time? I have to say that looking at the fact that you got pregnant with the last 2 transfers I would assume your body knows what it's doing and would increase the lining with an embie present - if you get what I mean? But I'm only just getting to grips with how all this even works!!!


----------



## scribbles

Thanks Larneigh. 
Jodie said they want the lining to be 8mm but the nurse I spoke to today said 7mm. 
I'm waiting for Amanda to phone me today as the nurse wanted to check with her. So will wait to see what she says, I really don't want this cycle to be cancelled.


----------



## Larniegh

I can totally understand that! I would defo ask what your lining was the last 2 times as well. I hope it's all go and all successful. When would your ET be?


----------



## scribbles

I'm sure my previous linings were around 8mm. ET would be next Thursday of Friday.


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles did you get an answer hun? You could always say yes to proceed, start the progesterone and ask to be scanned maybe Tuesday to check your lining has progressed, prior to the thaw? That is my back up plan anyway, if tomorrow doesn't show that my lining is thick enough on estrogen alone xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Pollita - hope ec goes well tomorrow and that you managed to sort out a taxi to pick you up after. 

Scribbles - Sorry to hear your lining wasn't as thick as you wanted. I have heard of both 7mm and 8mm being given as the lining wanted before transfer.  Tripple lined is good.  As Larneigh has suggested, it would be interesting to know what your lining was before trigger on the other cycles. There is still time for your lining to thicken some more between now and transfer too. 

Not sure if Amanda got back to you.  If she thought it was out of the question she wouldn't let you transfer, but as Madame G has suggested, maybe you could be scheduled in and scan to check the lining a day or two before.  I think I would also be tempted to go ahead and transfer one.  You just need to be satisfied that if it doesn't work (fingers crossed it does), that you won't feel you have wasted it. ada

Madame G - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  

AFM - scan this morning and Debbie said that my lining was thick enough to go ahead, so transfer is scheduled for next week.  Just need to pray that our little frostie thaws ok.  Didn't think to check how thick the lining was.


----------



## Larniegh

Everything crossed for you hun. Xxx I'm sure this is a bfp frostie x


----------



## scribbles

Hi girls

Talkingfrog - awesome news that you're ready for transfer! Sending massive positive vibes and sticky dust for you and your Frosties xx

Jodie phoned and we are going to transfer one Frostie on Thursday 13th.  On extra HRT patches to give the lining more of a boost and time to thicken. At my other transfers the lining has been between 8-9mm I believe. Just going to go for it and see what happens. Glad DH agreed to only put one frosty back.


----------



## Larniegh

Everything crossed for you scribbles xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Scribbles  - glad you have a plan and can still transfer.  

Hope everyone  has a good weekend.


----------



## scribbles

Hi girls, how are we all doing?

In a bizarre turn of events, my cycle has stopped.  I felt a bit peculiar yesterday, so I bought a pack of FRER.  POAS last night and got a very faint BFP, so tried again this morning and it's a darker line! I am now thoroughly confused!!!!  Phoned CRGW today and explained what has happened and they said to stop the suprecur but carry on the HRT until we can establish what's happening.  I've booked a beta blood test with my GP tomorrow morning, which will hopefully shed some light on what's going on. 

It's either a complete fluke that my body has ignored the suprecur and ovulated on it's own for the first time in years, or nature is playing a cruel trick and it's just the hormones left over from the mmc in August.  Either way, the FET has been cancelled.


----------



## angelica_wales

Wow Scribbles - you don't make things easy do you!! 

Let us know what happens next...  

xx


----------



## scribbles

I don't mean to, honest! 

My head is battered now, from lining problems to this! I'm sure Amanda said that gin massively helps IVF success.....


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles I'm keeping everything crossed for you, if the line is darker then it sounds like it's progressing   xxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Scribbles that would be amazing. I soooooo hope it's a genuine bfp for you!!! :-D do keep us up to date. Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed scribbles.  I bet your head is all over the place.

Madame G - good luck for tomorrow. 

Pollita  -  hope your  tww is going well.

Hope everyone  else  is  ok 

Afm - off work until next Wednesday and having some  me time.  Did a few jobs round the  house and now  done some scrapbooking and organising  myself  ready  for a scrapbooking retreat  I am going to on the weekend  of  21 Oct.  Retreat has been booked for months and may now  clash with otd.  It will either mean I have to get dd to carry my kit in and out for me if it works  or a useful  distraction  if it doesn't.  The retreat us for three days but as it is only in Cardiff I cam leave everything  there overnight  and come  back home each night.  Planned to meet my mother in law in town tomorrow  for a cuppa and going for afternoon  tea  of Saturday  as it is her birthday  so nice weekend  planned.


----------



## pollita

Scribbles, I'm hoping and praying that it's a proper good BFP for you! After all you've been through  

TalkingFrog, glad you're enjoying some time to yourself, you deserve it!

AFM I'm not in the 2ww unfortunately  Too many eggs collected (27) so they had to do a freeze all, but to make it worse only two of those 27 eggs fertilised and only one made it to freeze and it's not particularly good quality   I'm up to my neck in job applications (for a second job) so that I can afford an IVF#4 if it comes to it. Got an interview for next week for a full-time Christmas job so that's something I suppose!

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sorry pollita.  Maybe that frostie  us a fighter though.  Good luck with the job hunting.


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog: that sounds amazing and wonderfully relaxing!

Polita: I'm so sorry to hear that. Got all my wishes and prayers on your little frostie who already sounds like a fighter xx


----------



## CazMc82

Scribbles that is crazy but amazing! Really hope it continues to get darker for you <3

Larneigh I am so sorry to hear about your dog. What an incredible shock that must have been for you. I know I would be devastated if anything happened to mine.

Polita I am so sorry to hear you are not in the 2WW, it's all so blooming unpredictable. Good luck with the job hunt too. 

Ladies, at what stage do you pay for the IVF cycle at CRGW? Just trying to work out the finances😳


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies!

Caz, you pay by or on the day of your baseline scan


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Scribbles! Not due to start until January but guessing my baseline scan won't be till then either👍🏻 Would be good to get Christmas done first.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, hope everyone is doing well.

I am now PUPO.  Our little frostie  thawed fine  and was doing what it should  be.  Transfer  went  smoothly  and lining is  nice and thick.  Otd is 20th  October.


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop! Amazing news hun. Hope it's a sticky one! xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck TalkingFrog! Hope this is it for you


----------



## CazMc82

Eek! How exciting, sending lots of sticky vibes your way TalkingFrog xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all. Sat watching  TV this afternoon.  Going for afternoon  tea  tomorrow  for my mother in laws  birthday , then plan doing scrapbooking  until I go back to work on Wednesday.  I will get some me time if nothing  else.


----------



## CazMc82

Had my appt today and I really like them! So much better than our last clinic. My OH needs another sperm test which we hope to do within next two weeks (his last one was very low so they want to do a repeat in case they need to freeze any!). Then I will book a treatment planning appt for Nov/Dec time. He was shocked in the sudden drop in my AMH but could see my left ovary ok so not all bad. 

Just want to get started now! Hope everyone is good 🙌🏻


----------



## MadameG

Glad it went well Caz, did they repeat your amh? Good luck for the SA results xxxx


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Madame G No repeat of AMH as I only had that done a few months ago so I don't think they will repeat it. I do struggle to understand the big drop though and it's always scary when the Dr's are a little baffled! 

Just got to keep our fingers crossed for a sperm test result in line with our first ICSI. 

How are you today?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Glad you liked them Caz.  We had mixed results  with sperm. Previous  clinic (funded) did icsi on the day so we have carried on with icsi. We had some stored at our  previous clinic as back up to take pressure  off dh on the day (I raised it as a concern and they suggested freezing some in advance). When we moved to crgw we transferred  it and they stored it as backup instead.  It will be an exciting  start to the new year for you. 

All I seem to have gone today is eat .  My mother in law was at our s this morning whole her car was having its service so we had tea and a few biscuits.  Went out with her and dh brothers family for afternoon tea at 1.30.  Have birthday cake downstairs too but I think that can wait until tomorrow.  Have a bit of tension in my back though  but I think that is down to sleeping in an awkward  position  last night. 

Hope  everyone  is  having a good weekend.


----------



## CazMc82

TalkingFrog sperm freezing was definitely mentioned for us too. Going to book in my treatment planning session for beginning of December (seems like ages away!) and will get him a sperm test booked then too. I presume they can freeze from that one if they think it's necessary? 

Eating is a good thing! All good How are you today?

In the 3 months prior to IVF what dietary changes or supplements did you guys take, if any?!


----------



## Larniegh

All I'm taking is folic acid and evening primrose oil. I'm trying not to over think it all.


----------



## CazMc82

Sounds like a good plan Larneigh I didn't take anything last time but I am a bit older this time so considering DHEA...


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz - I am not sure.  It was about 6 yrs ago  and at a different  clinic.  Our main reason  was to take pressure off on the day instead of quality. Feeling fine today.  A few twinges down there but too early to feel anything.  Had the house to myself  earlier as Dh and Dd went to church by themselves.  Had planned not to go, but  have since found out that I won't be there for the next two weeks as we have things on.  Chose not to as the Sunday school  rota  has run out so not sure who was going to take the kids out. Although there are only 4 of them one is very boisterous  and so I wanted to be out of the way. 

I took folic I'd and an omega three suitable  for  pregnancy.    I can't  take multi  vitamins as the iron would affect my body absorbing  thyroxine.  I only take omega three as I dont eat any seafood.  

I must admit  my diet on down reg of this cycle  hasn't  been as  good as i would have liked.  I am going  for the relax and it will work if it is going to approach.  

I  have used my relaxation  cd a few times too, especially  as I have been off work.


----------



## CazMc82

Sound like a good day and definitely advisable to steer clear of boisterous children for a little bit of you can. Normally I am fairly relaxed when thinking about IVF and I was during our first cycle but I know this is likely to be our only fresh full cycle so Just want to give it all I can I guess! Likewise my diet at the moment could prob be improved. We move on Tuesday so hopefully after we get settled


----------



## scribbles

Caz: good luck with the move tomorrow!

Talkingfrog: congrats on being PUPO! Are you going to wait for OTD or are you like me and break after a few days? 

Larneigh: how's things going for you? 

AFM: had a beta blood test which showed BFN, so I think the earlier BFP was residual HCG from the MC which massively sucks but it does mean that we can crack on with the next cycle. Off to the clinic on Friday to have a chat with them.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Morning  all, 

I am sorry scribbles    Good luck on Friday  and with your next cycle.  Do you know when it will be?

I am not sure yet when to test. I had an easy decision the other  cycles.    No 1 I was at the clinic on a drip for ohss on 10dp5dt so they did beta  when they did other bloods.  No 2 I started bleeding  2 days before  otd so tested then.  No 3 test date was a Tuesday so I used clearblue  on the Sunday and Monday before using the clinic test on the Tues.  At least when I went into work on the Tues  I had already had chance to get my he lead around everything.  This time my otd is Thurs  20.  I am tempted to take it off,  but have just had a week off and am off the  following  day.  To bring it forward and test on a day I am not in work would be the monday, which is my birthday  so don't  want to test then ( and  would like to be in my PUPO bubble to be honest).  I think I will try to hold out until after my birthday and see how  I am placed with workload  and leave when I go back on Wednesday  and then decide.  I am glad I will know  before  the retreat  , but have made plans  either way as not sure if I would be able to be lifting my kit into the boot of the car. 

Caz - good luck with the move and welcome to  Newport.  Crgw is about  40  minutes drive but all depends on traffic.  At least you have done time to get yourself  sorted before  starting treatment. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Larniegh

Scribbles Im sorry to hear that hun. At least you know where you're headed now though. I'm probably. In the clinic on Friday too so might see you there. X

Talking Frog good luck with holding out. You can defo do it. 

AFM I had my first folie scan today with Y. I have 23 follies ranging from 14 to 6mm. She said I had about 12 which might be ok if they catch up which was disappointing for me. But will know more on Wednesday at next scan with J which will hopefully be less negative!!! Sitting here with a hot water bottle, protein shake and water to try and get the other eggies moving. Any other ideas for boosting growth at this stage.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Larneigh -  I would say you are doing it all.  I usually  respond really well but on my last cycle there wasn't much at all at my first scan.  Dose was upped and ended up a few days behind but will something  like 10 or 11 eggs ( only a few less than my  other cycles despite bring nearly 42).  That cycle gave us three blasts and  our only frostie  so all is not lost.


----------



## Larniegh

Y said not to up the dose yet but would speak with A and let me know.  as I'm egg sharing I need a good crop to keep going to was hoping that I'd have more like 20 good follies. But will see how it goes on Wednesday x


----------



## CazMc82

Fingers crossed Larneigh, during my first cycle my follies grew slowly too (I was on same dose) but towards the latter stages they grew a lot faster. Hang in there <3 

Question. The Dr wants my OH to do a repeat sperm test to see if they will need to freeze any. Do you think they want this done before the treatment planning session (early Dec) or could they do that on the same day? May phone at end of week to double check.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz -  they may be able to do the test at the same time, but if he then needs to go down for them to freeze some before  there may be less time to fit it all in due to christmas.  I would phone them and see as he will need an appointment  anyway so may want to get the tesy done first, then do the freezing  at treatment  planning  if needed.


----------



## scribbles

Thanks everyone. I can't tell you how much it helps having you all to talk to. 

Talkingfrog: crikey! That doesn't give you many options! Your retreat sounds amazing though and definitely a good idea!

Larneigh - almost exactly the same thing happened to me during stims. I started off ok, then another lot of follies started growing and the others stopped. I ended up on Gonal F as well as Menopur, which did the trick. I got 18 eggs in the end. 

Caz - I don't know anything about sperm freezing sorry! But sounds like you have really got the ball rolling and must be really looking forward to starting.


----------



## CazMc82

Scribbles I have just realised your ICSI Scriblet is 8 days younger than mine!


----------



## scribbles

Caz - oh wow! It only seems like yesterday that I was screaming like a banshee at the Royal Glam haha! Have you already started planning her 2nd birthday?


----------



## CazMc82

Scribbles I haven't! We had two parties for her last year so this one will be low key I think esp as we are seeing family at Christmas back in Scotland so it might just be the three of us! Do you have something amazing planned?! Plus my aim is to start our next cycle a few days after her birthday!! 🙈


----------



## scribbles

Aww, two parties?! That's mega! 
We might take her to the zoo again, she loved it last year and will probably live it again this year. The great thing about January birthdays is that all the tourists aren't in the city so We had it all to ourselves!


----------



## MadameG

Scribbles just wanted to say I'm so sorry that it wasn't a miracle   Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming FET xxxxx


----------



## scribbles

Thank you Madame G xxx knew it was too good to be true x

Hope you're well x


----------



## CazMc82

How is everyone getting on with their treatment so far? x


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies, I'm in day 10 of stimms and have 15 good follies and maybe a couple more. They've dropped my dose for now and a last scan on Monday before Ec on Wednesday xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz  - hope the move went  well. 

Otd next Thursday fo 7 dp5dt and finding it hard not knowing.  Have been feeling bloated last two days but on and off. Still feeling little niggles  but less bloated today, yawning  instead.  All possible  good  signs but could just be the progesterone.  Felt  a bit bloated on the other cycles  too until  s few days  before  otd. 

Larneigh - 25 is a nice number .  Good luck for  Monday.  
Going to do the food shop now with dh  so will pick  up  clearblue  and hen see how long I last.

Hope everyone  has a good weekend.


----------



## scribbles

Larneigh - that's a great place to be at day 10! How are you feeling?

Talkingfrog - good on you for holding out this long! Keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM - had a really good appointment today and going to try again hopefully in a few weeks. Got two embies left, one is 4AC and the other is 3BC. So we will put both back. Once more into the breach my friends! 
Im on the gin now, cheers to you all!


----------



## Larniegh

A was happy and said I had great lining. That with Jodie and Dr T saying I have lovely ovaries I feel like my reproductive organs are just fab. Lol

When was you in today Scribbles? Wonder if I saw you? I was there 10:30-11:30


----------



## CazMc82

Larneigh that is a great amount - exciting! You are doing so well 🙌🏻

TalkingFrog not too long to wait but the not knowing is an absolute killer. So so hard. Last time we had the full two weeks to wait and I didn't test until I got to the clinic (they told us to come in with pee sample!). Worst wait ever. 

Scribbles that is so exciting! When are you looking to start?

AFM Going to phone today to book in Treatment Planning appt for early Dec (I emailed and they can deal with sperm that day too). House move went well and nearly everything out of boxes but still a long way to go before it's all my preferred decor!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz - glad the move went well.  It will feel like you are moving  forward  once you have  booked  treatment  planning.  The time between  then and starting  will fly by  with Christmas  in the middle.  How gid you manage to take a sample eith you without having tested it first


----------



## CazMc82

TalkingFrog you are so right. There is so much going on between now and starting treatment. It's all very exciting! Hope you are having a good weekend so far? To be honest with testing I have never been an early tester so I didn't think too much about testing before the big day. But those few minutes they left us alone whilst they tested it were the longest ever. Terrifying.


----------



## CazMc82

Hello! How long roughly does a treatment planning appt take? I can't remember from last time and I am trying to arrange childcare 😳 X


----------



## pollita

I'm usually there about an hour for treatment planning, some of that delayed going in and the rest in the appointment (but I ask a lot of questions!)


----------



## Larniegh

I'd always account for an hour in there hun x


----------



## scribbles

Plus, sometimes you're not always seen on time because appointments overrun (ahem, I'm very guilty of holding up the nurses by asking loads of questions!). 
An hour sounds about right, especially as there's lots of forms to read out and sign, ask questions etc. 
It's exciting though, especially when you get your blue bag of drugs!


----------



## Larniegh

It's not blue anymore scribbles!!! Theyre give you a brown paper bag and it makes you feel totally illicit. Lol.


----------



## scribbles

Oh no! Love my blue "lunch box"! At least it'll double up as a paper bag to wrap around my gin bottle when I'm sulking in public haha!


----------



## CazMc82

I had a purple lunch box last time!! Hee Hee! Brown bag is definitely somewhat seedier 😂🙈

Thanks ladies that helps! Will prob need to put small fry in a crèche, the joys of no family living near or even in me same country!! 

Hope you are all getting on ok?


----------



## scribbles

Caz, I've taken Scriblet with me before. There is a little corner with colouring stuff and some toys in the waiting room.  If you can't find childcare, could you take some toys with you for your LO?


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Scribbles that may be a plan - I did see a kind of kiddies bit but was unsure if it would be frowned upon to take her If all else fails we will bring the iPad for her, Monsters Inc obsessed!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Caz - i have seen children  there a few times.  Sometimes people have no option  but to take them.  At my one appt I was told to bring dd down to see them (which I could  understand if she was one of their little  miracles but our treatment  for her was at ivf wales).  

I can understand  why people  might feel  nervous  to take them,  but there are a few toys there and I find it a welcome  distraction  from waiting.  

I did take her to one appointment  but it was only for bloods.  (She asked enough  questions  then and she has seen me have bloods at the gp, so I wouldn't take her to a scan as the questions  would be non stop and I dread to think what she would tell her teacher   )


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Otd was Thursday  and it was a bfn which means the end of the road  for us.  I phoned the clinic  yesterday  morning  to tell  them and I am considering  whether to speak to the counsellor  or not.  Like last time I developed some symptoms  around 5 dpt but they started  to fade after about  3 days.  Whether  there  was  the  start of  something  or it was just the medication  I don't  know. 

I have been at a scrapbooking retreat  in Cardiff  since Friday  lunchtime  ( I am not staying overnight  at the hotel  bit don't leave until about  so have been distracted  from it all but I think it will sink in more soon.

Wishing everyone  good luck and that you dreams  come true.


----------



## angelica_wales

So sorry you didn't get the sibling you dreamed of Talking Frog  

I recommend speaking to Marilyn.  She definitely helped me to put into words how I was feeling and helped me move on

Wishing you all the best in whatever the next chapter brings for you 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh talkingfrog I'm so sorry xx take some time for you and definitely consider the counsellor. They're good helping order your thoughts xx big hugs babes xx


----------



## scribbles

Talkingfrog - I'm so sorry. I saw the counsellor there before we started cycle #1 and she was brilliant. 
Wishing you and your unicorn riding fairy princess the very best in everything you do xx


----------



## CazMc82

So so sorry TalkingFrog😥 Take your time to deal with this and definitely see the councillor if you feel it would help. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all.


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies had my transfer yesterday of a 5 day hatching aa grade blast. 2 frosties too. Excited to be in the pupo club


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Larneigh , congratulations  on  being  PUPO.


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Lmck15

Good luck larneigh! 

I'm in the dreaded 2ww after taking a year out to have a break and save up for another round. 

I'm now 4dp5dt and completely obsessed... yet again  

Had a FET with 2 grade AA's that had started to hatch. 2 miscarriages from ivf so third time lucky hopefully. 

Talkingfrog sorry to read about your bad luck. Hope you are okay x


----------



## Talkingfrog

thanks Lmck -  getting there slowly.  

Congratulations on being pupo.

 for a positive result for both you and Larneigh.


----------



## scribbles

Lmck and Larneigh - congratulations on being PUPO! Sending sticky vibes your way xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Massive good luck lmk!!!  you waiting till otd?


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks all  

Oh I have nowhere near the amount of will power to wait until otd! I've never made it past 6 days   got a BFP both times on day 6. 

I imagine I well end up testing on Friday. How about you Larneigh?


----------



## Larniegh

Planning on holding out till otd if I can!!!


----------



## Lmck15

I don't know how you do it. The waiting drives me crazy! My OTD is 2nd November. Then fingers crossed comes the dreaded wait for the first scan


----------



## Larniegh

Lmck arent you already 6dp then? Are you testing today?


----------



## Lmck15

My FET was on Friday so I'm 5dpt now. The test date the clinic gave me is 13dpt for some reason. 
Although I did go to the shop this morning to get tests


----------



## Larniegh

Yeah, CRGW like a good long wait till test date. I think I might test on the 5th so if it's not positive I can go out and have a drink at the fireworks


----------



## angelica_wales

I was a serial tester! I tested early on most cycles,  but when I held out until test date it was much less stressful.  I tested 8dp3dt on my last cycle 

Good luck! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## scribbles

I never made it to OTD. Every transfer I started testing at 3dp5dt!! Then I bought loads of 20 packs of tests off Amazon until the first scan. Just don't tell Yvonne, she gave me a proper telling off on my first BFP! Haha! I thought she was going to launch me into orbit when I mentioned that I bought a doppler haha!


----------



## Larniegh

Grief! What's wrong with dopplers


----------



## scribbles

She was just concerned that I wouldn't know which is the baby's heartbeat and which is mine. She's a midwife, so must have seen women panicking unnecessarily. At least she cares enough to tell me her concerns rather than just roll her eyes or something and not say anything.


----------



## Larniegh

Well that's true enough


----------



## Lmck15

I've been told off by Yvonne many a time over the past couple of years   

So obviously I tested this morning... got a very clear BFP! Very surprised as even though I got BFP's at this stage last time, they were squinters to say the least. But today got a nice clear pink line on first response. 

Now to see if it sticks... not going to get my hopes up just yet!


----------



## Larniegh

Can I just ask - is this your normal getting up time or did you set an alarm ;-) lol

Whispering congratulations. Stick little bean. Stick!!!!!!


----------



## Lmck15

Lol no I didn't set an alarm. Well... partners alarm went off and that was obviously my queue to test!  

Now I just want to know if it's one or two! Keeping my fingers crossed for you Larneigh!


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks. Been getting twinges since Tuesday so hoping it's burrowing away right now.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news LMCK .  Pray that it is a sticky one for you 

I didn't  even think of testing  early on my first one with ivf wales, but they were taking bloods anyway on day 10 so did beta too.  I was told it was early, but I think they already had an idea it would be positive.  Then waited until otd to do the test and the line appeared straight away.  I was very nieve  on that go in comparison  to  the  rest.


----------



## scribbles

Lmck - HOORAY!!! Congratulations! That's brilliant news! Keeping the sticky vibes going for you and Larneigh xxxx


----------



## CazMc82

Yay!! Huge congrats LMK! Sticky vibes little baby (or babies!)🙈😉

Congrats on being Pupo Larneigh! I found it the weirdest but most wonderful feeling❤ I waited till my OTD and had to take my pee to the clinic for them to test! Like TalkingFrog said, think I was more naive then too 🙈


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks all. Officially addicted and took another test today - same as yesterday although I hoped it would be darker. 

I always test early as I would rather know if it was a BFP that changed to a BFN. Also I am weak! 

I know what you are saying about being naive. On my first BFP I took a trip to mothercate to work out what I wanted to buy! Wouldn't even tempt fate by looking online these days


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies. Just a quick stop to say it's a bfn for me. Started bleeding today at 9dp5dt and my test just came back negative. I'm devastated.


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am so sorry  Larneigh.      There is still  time  for it to change.


----------



## scribbles

I'm so sorry to hear that Larneigh xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Surely it's not likely to change talkingfrog? Many clinics give 10dp5dt as their otd? And it was a high sensitivity test? Or could it actually change? Don't want to get my hopes up again. Guess I should start saving for my FET now...


----------



## Larniegh

Scribles hun have you had your FET??


----------



## scribbles

Larneigh, yes and hoping to trigger next week.


----------



## Lmck15

Sorry to hear your news, Larneigh. Fingers crossed something will come from your little frozen embies x


----------



## Larniegh

Really hope this is the one for you hun. It's been a long road. 

Just called the clinic and B said that I should keep taking everything for now in case it's ectopic as that can cause bleeding with a negative result at this point.  This is the gift that just keeps giving right now! xx


----------



## CazMc82

Larneigh I am so so sorry to hear that and I really hope it is not ectopic 😥 Take care of yourself xx


----------



## bethannora

Larneigh - I am so sorry. There's nothing worse than getting your BFN and still having to continue with the progesterone support. I know we are all different, but with my ectopic I had a BFP by now, so hopefully you will be OK on that front. Look after yourself lovely x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Just did another one and it was negative as if a man had weed on it!! Might just do one in the morning and if it's negative just stop the progesterone then. I'm not putting myself through this anymore. 

How are things with you hun?? Been ages xxx


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say hello. I've done two cycles at CRGW (we bought a 3 cycle package). Due to the zero fertilisation issues we have been having (which is very very rare!) we are currently (patiently!) waiting for test results to try and find out whats going wrong but I'm hoping we will be cycling again in the New Year and its great to have support on here and speak to people at the same clinic.


----------



## bethannora

Larneigh - all OK with me. Just getting frustrated with the waiting for my the results of my HSG, and also for my thyroid to be regulated. I have another thyroid test on November 10th, so really hoping my thyroid will be low enough. Fingers crossed! Will you start straight away with your FET? Good luck lady x 

Welshgirl - so sorry you have had failed fertilisation. really hope the tests find something that can be changed x


----------



## Larniegh

Bethan I think I will be doing straight into it. I need to keep focused on it. I'm hoping that my period will work in a way that will allow me to do it in December. Depends on when I ovulate compared to when the clinic is open. Just have to hope that it all matches up. Everything crossed. Any idea when you're HSG will be back??

Welshgirl sorry to hear you've had a rough road up to now. I hope things change for you soon xx


----------



## bethannora

I really hope you can have transfer before December. I know from my cycle last year, I think they last do ET 2 weeks before Christmas - so that will be around Sunday 11th this year. So fingers crossed your af plays ball and you will be able to. I'm so sorry this cycle hasn't worked for you. I am sure Amanda will have some good ideas to help you with your FET, and they would have learnt a lot from this cycle too - so all is not lost. 

I am getting my HSG results on December 15th, so not too long to wait now. Hoping for good news so that we can get going again at CRGW x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh really? I'll have to wait till January then as I'd expect to ovulate around December 16th I think. Was hoping that I might get lucky and get an FET in the week before Xmas. Maybe if I cry and beg.


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Thanks for the replies.
Bethannora - does your signature say you DW AMH is over 69? jeepers creepers, I didn't know it went that high!
Larniegh - we've never got as far as frosites (an embryo would be a miracle to us ) but on my low fertilisation board i'm on, I have heard of a few ladies who had much better results with frosties than with fresh transfers. Not sure why?

We are getting test results back from our London consultant on 19th Nov so we need to see where that leaves us, might mean that DH needs a course of antibiotics and retesting before we can start again but it would be lovely to start again in the New Year. Found loads of advice on here and have put some suggestions forward to Amanda and Lyndon who have been absolutely brilliant and agreed to try artificial activation with our next ICSI to try and get things moving next time. I think our case is so rare that they haven't done it before. I had been really tempted to give up but now I have found suggestions and potential solutions, i feel much better about trying again (although still very anxious about it - the phone call the morning after EC is a particularly low and anxious point for me).
just have to hope the DNA fragmentation doesn't totally stuff us now!


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - they might do as it's a FET. The cut off date night be for IVF as the dates are so varied as women respond so differently. Or I might have remembered it completely wrongly - my memory is shocking! Either way, Amanda will advise at your follow up appointment. I'm sure if they can, they will do it for you lovely. It would definitely be a wonderful Christmas present x

Welsh girl - yep, over 69! They stop the results at 69, so it could actually be 70 or over 100. We just don't know. It's because she has PCO though, so quality might not be great. But it's still a good AMH for a 37 year old! That's fantastic that they have both been so supportive & willing to try new things. We're very lucky to have such a brilliant clinic. I really hope you get some answers and can cycle again in the new year X


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Bethannora - what is PCO? I have PCOS but is that different? My AMH was 14.3 I think - i was told it was fine.....for my age


----------



## bethannora

It's when your ovaries are polycystic, but you don't have the syndrome. She has loads of cysts, but no other symptoms at all such as weight gain, acne, irregular periods & excessive hair growth. So I suppose she's quite lucky. Yeh, that's a good amh for your age. Mine was 27.8 over 3 years ago, but I'm being retested tomorrow. I'm hoping it hasn't dropped too much, but I don't respond very well to stims for how good my amh is, so I think it might have dropped quite a bit X


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Ah ok, in which case that's what I have. I have some cysts but they always tell me it's not too bad. My cycle is always really regular the past few years but when I came off the pill 10 years ago my cycles would last 3 or 6 months. Which is when I got diagnosed, despite my GP telling me it was probably early menopause and later that I didn't look like a typical person with PCOS! Exercise and diet seemed to right it though.
Good luck for the AMH test, fingers crossed it will be fine x


----------



## bethannora

Thank you - and good luck for your results in 2 weeks time as well X


----------



## Larniegh

Hope your test is ok Bethan hunny xx  are you double donor this time?


----------



## bethannora

Technically yes, but we will be using my wife's eggs and donor sperm. So although our child (hopefully), I will effectively be a surrogate for my wife. Very exciting! 

How are you feeling? I'm so sorry it looks like it's a BFN - you've been through so much already, you really deserve this to work X


----------



## Larniegh

Ah I see. Really hope it works for you. You've been through the mill yourself. Xx

I'm ok this evening. Muddling along. Can't change the outcome and frankly I'll be happy to be free of the progesterone now. Lol. Role on FET in Dec/Jan


----------



## Lmck15

Hi ladies,

Got my BFP yesterday but been having horrible cramps and pains in my back - Similair to what I felt last time just before MC. Been booked in for a scan when I will be 7.5 weeks but just know I won't make it that far. Feeling deflated


----------



## bethannora

Lmck - congratulations on your BFP. I know how horrible it can be when you are worried it will all be taken away from you - but for now, rest up & enjoy this time being pregnant. History might not repeat itself, honestly - a lot of women get cramping & bleeding once they have had their BFP. Big hugs x


----------



## Larniegh

Lmck I really hope this is a sticky one. Try and relax as much as you can. It might just be your uterus making some room for baba. Are you on progestrone as well? Lots of people have pains with those as well. xxxx


----------



## Lmck15

Thank you for your kind messages. 

I'm on utrogestan (not sure how to spell that) 3 times a day. 

I'm hoping it's nothing but the pains are quite sudden and are sharp shooting pains up the right side of my back and stomach.


----------



## Larniegh

I've been getting those and so far as I can tell wasnt pregnant (even a CP) so it might just be the progesterone. I'm Utrogestan too and hate the bloody things. I do feel rough on them. I'm looking forward to getting the BFN on Sunday so I can stop taking them now. lol. Really hope this one is sticky for you. 

If it will put you at ease maybe give a clear blue a go in a week or so to make sure it changes to the 2-3 weeks? Might be worth a shot. 

Sticky vibes your way hunny. xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies are they happy to do a natural FET at the clinic?  I'd rather try and not have to mess about with my cycle as I'm confident it will be ok. Just wondered what their process tends to be??


----------



## bethannora

I've done a natural FET at CRGW - if you ovulate every month they tend to always suggest & try this option first. With my natural FET, they scanned me on days 10, 13 & 16. But if you have a positive OPK before this (CRGW give you OPKs to take every day), then they will transfer 5-7 days after your positive OPK. The scans are to check your lining is thick enough. I also took elleste, lubion & clexane on my natural FET x


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing  sounds good to me I have to hope my cycle is either a normal 28 days or a couple of week late so it doesn't fall over Xmas and the beg the staff to let me do December.


----------



## bethannora

Hopefully this won't mess up your cycle - my cycles have always been regular following a failed IVF cycle, even when I had my ectopic. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. My bleeding started bang on 14 days after Ec so hopefully it'll be ok.   I've ovulated in the past between D12 and D17 so time will tell. I'm going to get some ovulation tests so I can know what it looks like and what to look for when the time comes. Do they use the clear blue ones?


----------



## CazMc82

We went to the clinic today so my OH could do bloods in case they need to sperm freeze and we ended up meeting Yvonne for the first time and doing part of the treatment plan so feeling very really now. Have tentatively scheduled EC for 30th Jan but will know more next week when we have another appt. Excited but so so nervous! 

Caz x


----------



## Larniegh

Sounding good hun  hope it all goes to plan for you


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Larneigh How are you feeling today? Did you stop the progesterone? x


----------



## Larniegh

No, I decided to be a good girl and keep taking them
Lol. Still a bfn when I test though


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all, 

Welshgirl - fingers crossed the test helps and good luck when you cycle in the new year.

Bethannora - I know how frustrating it is waiting for thyroid to regulate itself.  Fingers crossed for good news on the 10th. 

Larneigh - I'm sorry.  When i spoke to them they left it for me to decide if i wanted to a natural or medicated fet.  We were planning on doing natural, but as i started bleeding before otd previously they suggested using utrogeston to supplement what my body was doing naturally.  My cycle is normally relatively regular, but the month before we cycled i did not get a positive for ovulation until day 24, then started to bleed on day 28, so decided to go medicated. 

LMCK - congratulations.  It seems a long time until your scan, but it will go quicker than you think.  Hope it is a sticky one.  A lot of people get aches and pains, either from the progesterone, or because the body starts to prepare itself for what is happening. 

Caz - Glad you have put some of your treatment plan together.  Have you settled in to your new house now?

Hope everyone else is ok .

AFM - I had a phonecall from the clinic to see if i was ok after the bfn, but at awkward time so phoned back last week to ask for my details to be given to the counsellor.  My dad had some routine tests and was found to have an irregular heart beat so is now in hospital waiting for a pacemaker.  I was on the way to see him when the counsellor called so she will phone me back to make an appointment.  Generally though  I am feeling better about things than i was.


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun, I hope your dad is ok xx 

Thanks for the info. I hate this bloody pessaries but I guess if it's for the best I could use them. How long was you on them for??  I have plenty left over... Lol. Will call clinic tomorrow and work out what the next steps are. 

The counsellor sounded lovely when I spoke with her before. Hope she can help you clear it all up a bit more though you sound like you're already doing an amazing job. You're super strong hun. Xx


----------



## Larniegh

So I spoke with B this morning and she said that they'll want me to have 2 natural periods before doing my FET. I can choose to do the one period, but A really doesnt recommend it. She also said that I'd be very unlikely to be in time for their xmas cut off anyway, so looks like it'll be a January transfer for me


----------



## Talkingfrog

Larneigh  - I know it is disappointing to  have to wait  but may be better to relax and enjoy  christmas, let your  body recover and  and start afresh in the new year.

I  had loads of utrogeston  left too.  I think they prescribe enough to last until your first scan  as I had a few boxes left over  from the last one.  I was going to use them during  my fet but the delay  due to my thyroid  meant they expired  a month  before.      on my bfp I stayed on them until  12 weeks  but clinics  vary as to how long they keep people  on progesterone.  (By 12 weeks the placenta should be producing  progesterone  instead of the ovaries )

My dad seems ok thanks.  He should have it done  this  week.


----------



## Larniegh

Honestly Talkingfrog I need xmas to just be over now. Every time I think about it I want to cry. I've also just been told that I'm probably being made redundant in the coming weeks, so that's just perfect on top of it all. 

Glad your dad is doing well though xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

I am sorry  Larneigh.  Sending you a hug .  It is horrible  for that to happen  at any time, but seems even worse over Christmas.  I am not surprised you want christmas  out of the way. 

What sort of work do you need to look for?


----------



## Larniegh

You know, I'd actually be happy in a shop at this point. I'm an analyst at the moment and spend my life creating opportunities to improve things that noone listens to. So give me some sodding shelves to stack! I'll be plenty happy with that.


----------



## bethannora

Talkingfrog - so sorry to hear about your Dad. Thank god they picked it up in a routine appointment, he's very lucky. I hope the procedure to have the pacemaker fitted goes without complication, and he is home soon. Hope you're holding up OK in the meantime. Any idea on what the future holds for you now; will you try again for a sibling? Out of interest - how long did your thyroid take to regulate itself? Was it very high to begin with? x

Larniegh - I'm so sorry. It's awful when bad news just hits you all at once. I hope November & december fly by for you, and you will be doing your FET before you know it x 

Lmck15 - how are you getting on now? Hope the pains have subsided and you're enjoying your BFP x

Caz - exciting that EC is tentatively scheduled in! We love Yvonne - you're in safe hands x 

AFM - thyroid blood test this Thursday. I really hope it is good news. It's been 5 months since our FET, and a year since our last IVF cycle. Waiting seems to be the story of my life at the moment! x


----------



## Larniegh

Good grief has it been that long already Bethan Really doesnt feel like it's been that long! And yet every day drags like a B****. Let's hope the next 5 months are super quick and we're both preggo before we know it


----------



## bethannora

Yep it really has been that long :-( We had to wait 6 months after our ectopic to have the FET because of the methotrexate, and now we have to wait until we can do a full cycle again because of my thyroid. At least with the previous 6 month wait, we knew how long we had to wait for & the very sensible reason why. This 'not knowing' stage that we are currently in is agony as come next week we might have the go ahead - or we might have to wait 6 months. It's horrible :-( x


----------



## Larniegh

I really really really hope that it's good news next week hun. You deserve some good news now. We both do xx  

The woman opposite me is going home shortly because her daughter is having contractions. It just makes me so angry. I know it's not her fault but it hurts like hell when people talk about their pregnancies and labour and babies.


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi Larneigh,
Hope you don't mind me butting in - not sure what sort of Analyst you are but have you thought of contracting to tie you over for now? I'm a civil servant and I know there are always contract jobs across govt depts and private sector around south wales. Really hoping something comes up for you soon.
The waiting is so difficult. Really hope Dec files by and you can sort out a date for you FET.
Hope everyone else is ok - seems like we are always waiting for something or other, appointments, tests, test results, cycles grrrr! 
x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Im not overly technical is the issue and they want analysts who can do WAY more than I can. But I'm gonna a look about and see what's what. Just never a nice feeling. 

What you waiting for now? Teat results?


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi all, 

I don't know why I didn't think of coming on here before....

I am currently at CRGW and mid cycle, as part of the 2 cycle package, i am a single woman using DS I have two blasts in the freezer (I had one put back got a BFP but lost it at 6/7 weeks).

A couple of things about me, I am using OE but I am almost 44, still it looks like i will have 10/12 for EC either this Friday or Saturday (I was there today and back again on Wednesday), as we all know its quality that counts!

Thing is I travel from the Midlands, I usually stay with my friends in Swansea but its not working out this time, as mentioned i am a singie and don know what to do post EC....can anyone suggest any cheap hotels or how easy is transport back to Cardiff if I get the train back to the Midlands? I have been told not to drive.

So anyway, thats me! I have met some brilliant people just in the waiting room at CRGW and have recommended loads of people to go there, everyone is just lovely (and I have a secret crush on Lyndon shhhhh!  ) .....I was even chatting to the pharmacist at my local Asda here in the Midlands and she mentioned her sister goes to CRGW for DE treatment and was raving about it! small world!


----------



## pollita

Hi squigglyhead and welcome!

I got the train to/from pontyclun station for my ec. I got a taxi from the clinic to the station which took about 5 minutes and the train is every hour to Cardiff central or Bridgend/swansea

Alternatively you can get a taxi straight to Cardiff central but I'd imagine that would be quite costly. 
There's a premier inn right next door to the clinic. There's more cheap hotels at sarn in Bridgend (motorway services) 

Good luck for ec! I'm single too and struggled with my first cycle as I had nobody to come with me either so I ended up having to taxi and train back to swansea.


----------



## Larniegh

Hi squiggly 
Politta has said it all, but wanted to say Hi. Also single and I'm waiting on an FET at the clinic in the new year. 10-12 eggs is fab, hopefully you'll get a good crop and some frosties out of that xx


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi Pollita and Larneigh, 

Thanks for responding...CRGW is just a nice clinic isn't it, worth the travel.

Thanks Larneigh, 10 eggs would be fab but they are 10 eggs form me, an oldie so i have genetics working against me, i find this whole process almost addictive, I could go again and again and again but I have such rates of cancer in my family I am concerned about the impact the drugs are doing to my body...life is so much easier for men who can have babies in their 60's! I am also sorry about your recent BFN.

I am only picking up on bits of messages but I am a contractor, analysts are needed everywhere in my line of work, let me know if I can help in any way with contacts.


----------



## Larniegh

Aww thanks hun! I'll keep you in mind   

As for quality, I get what you mean. I hope that it goes well none the less!  We all deserve a bit of happiness in all of this. 

xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi Squiggleyhead,
I've done two rounds already at CRGW and only just thought to come onto this site, really wish I had thought of it earlier, found so much help and advice.
Not sure how you felt after your last EC but i feel a bit unwell and sooooo sleepy. I literally have to come home and sleep for about 3 hours. So i think i'd go for the nearest cheap hotel, but as others have said, otherwise a taxi to cardiff central might be easier.
Good luck for the EC. They are great numbers!! Did you say you have 2 frosties already too? That all sounds really positive.
I haven't met Lyndon yet but talked to him lots - i always found everyone there really helpful. It must be good if you travel from the midlands to go there.

Larneigh - *still* waiting on test results *sigh* Only 11 days left until we see Dr Ramsey to get test results though and results from Oxford uni should be around the same time (not that i'm counting or at all nervous! its not like this could try and explain *everything* that's going wrong with us haha)


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Welcome  welsh girl and squigglyhead.  Lol at the secret  crush. 

Thanks Larneigh  and Pollita.  My dad had his op yesterday  and  was home today.  Seems ok and planning  plenty of rest. 

Larneigh - I know what you mean  about the  crying etc.  I think o have managed to go 5 days now  but the slightest  thing was upsetting me.  All I seem to be noticing  in work are people  that are pregnant.  Don't  normally  notice  so many. Someone  at the other end of the room has recently  gone on maternity  leave.  Only noticed yesterday  scan pics with the number of days left until  baby is due  on their  info board.  Catches  my  eye every  time  I go down the room now.

Pollita  -  it is the end of the road for us now. We only planned to have one  go, but  ended up with  two.  Didn't  expect  a frostie,  but I couldn't  discard  it.  We will not prevent it happening naturally  but it will be hard each month  if at the back of my mind I am hoping for a miracle, so i sort of need not try if that  makes sense.

I  will wait until  the  new  year  and then see if i can start start clearing the baby things from the loft.  

My thyroid  took about 7 months  to regulate. 

It was 4.5 in jan so the dose was upped from 125 to 150 and it went to 0.29.  Dose  changed back to 150 and it went to 0.39.  Dose changed  to 100 and went back up to 4.6.  Dose changed to 125 and went back to 1.2.  I bay have hot a few of the exact  figures  a little  out but gives the general  idea.  On the one I pushed for an appt with the gp because  they wanted me to change the dose and wait another  6 weeks and I was concerned  it was up and down  so much because  something  else was wrong.  Got  a cancellation  and the gp was great  and did a number  of  other blood  tests.  They all came back normal  so just  waited it out.  It drove me mad  though  because  I  felt lousy when it was at the higher  and lower readings. 

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hi ladies, 

I hope everyone is OK, it seems like some people are having a really hard time    I am sorry about that...this process is just so hard! 

I just wanted to post to say thank you for advising me not to drive home after EC, I was a complete "space cadet!"  and in fact slept for 15 hours....and here was me thinking I would be well enough to watch the Rugby!  so anyone else reading this, after Egg collection you won't be able to do very much at all aside from sleep.

On a side note, my EC was Saturday and told to start with the Progesterone - one on Sunday and then 3 a day pessaries and 2 tablets on Monday, I forgot Sundays and this mornings (Monday). I am far, far, far too embarrassed to ring the clinic to tell them.....have I screwed up


----------



## MadameG

Squiggly I am dreadful after ec's too, hope you're feeling brighter now. Nothing you can do about yesterday just make sure you set alarms on your phone for each time you need to take something - and always take them straight away when it goes off. Perhaps use an extra pessary tonight to make up for this morning (I would do this but this post may get a red warning for self medicating  ) good luck xxxxxx

********


----------



## Larniegh

Wouldn't worry hunny. Lots of places don't start you on progesterone until day of ET. Ec is harder work than I expected. I still have twinges in my ovaries now a month on. Glad you're through it though. Are you set up for a 5dt??


----------



## squiggleyhead

Thanks hon, I pulled myself together yesterday, if I have wrecked the lining, i only have myself to blame! I will just have to freeze what I have and go from there....

Yes, 5dt, IF anything survives bearing in mind my age.

Hope you're OK xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Squiggleyhead - I would worry too much.  Your lining must have been thick enough  anyway before  ec otherwise  they would  have told you .  I wouldn't  think missing one would make much difference.  

Good luck  for  transfer.


----------



## bethannora

Squiggleyhead - good luck for transfer! Like the others have said, one missed dose hopefully won't matter x 

Talkingfrog - thanks for the advice re your thyroid timeline x 

Larneigh - how are you doing? have you ovulated yet? x 

Welshgirl - any news on your results yet? x 

Pollita - any sign of af lovely lady? x 

AFM - my thyroid is finally normal at 0.71. Woohoo! Hoping it doesn't go any lower. We have treatment planning booked in on December 7th. We aren't using my eggs this time, we are using my wife's - so I am super excited of the possibility of carrying her baby. Eeeeekkk! x


----------



## MadameG

Awesome news Bethan!!! Keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Bethannora, that's fab news! if treatment planning is the 7th Nov - does that mean you can cycle before Christmas? I think its so lovely that you could be carrying your wife's baby within the next few months. Does she respond well to the stims? i know you have said before her AMH is reeeeeallly high. Does she have any OHSS issues? what sort of egg numbers does she normally get?

We get test results on Saturday. Feels like a really big step in trying to find out whats going wrong for us. I'll be gutted if we are none the wiser at the end of it. We have one cycle left though either way and Lyndon has a new trick to try next time anyway x


----------



## pollita

Fantastic news Bethan!


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting news hun xx when you hoping to start DR??

Welshgirl what new trick?? Exciting times. 

Ovulation is still absent. Only a squinter on the tests so looks like will be late. X


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Larneigh - we're trying artificial activation (AOA) - it involves soaking the eggs in a calcium solution. Basically trying to put a rocket up them to get them activating  Don't think they have done it at CRGW before due to how rare we are!
Hopefully the test results saturday might give us a cause for why its happening, but if it doesn't the calcium rocket is worth a go anyway
x


----------



## Larniegh

I've heard of that elsewhere hun. Hope it's a success for you!!! In theory it sounds like a great idea


----------



## bethannora

Welshgirl - that sounds really interesting what Lyndon has planned. It is incredible how advances science is, and how they can help us. I do hope you get some answers x 

Pollita - thank you. Hope you're doing OK and af is on her way x 

Larniegh - thank you  Any news on your cycle? x 

Madame - thank you too. Hope you're doing ok x 

AFM - apologies for the typo in my last message - treatment planning is on December 7, not November. I think we will be doing a short antagonist protocol, so hopefully no DR, and hopefully we can start it on our January cycles, but if not February is good for us too. Although I am not too sure how they will sync our cyces, or if we need to as we normally start within 2 days of each other. I suppose it will all be revealed in treatment planning. We have never done it this way before, so have no idea how well my DW will respond. But yes, she has a crazy high AMH so both egg quality and OHSS are a real issue. Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## Larniegh

I think they sync you with progesterone, or they do with the egg sharing at least for the recipient. So sounds plausible!! Really hope it goes to plan and that the appointment is a success xxx


----------



## Lmck15

Hi all,

Haven't been on for a while as it's been a stressful time. Lots of terrible cramps and morning sickness from hell. Had a big bleed earlier today. Bright red, very scary. Went and got referred to the early pregnancy clinic and a scan showed 2 little heartbeats. Pleased but very scared at the moment - not of having 2 bit of losing them. 
Hope everyone is doing well and good luck to those of you in the process of getting your treatments started again!


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations on your twins, LMCK15! I will have everything crossed for a successful pregnancy x


----------



## Larniegh

Bleeding isn't unusual hunny so I hope it's all OK for you. Twins is super exciting for you. Whoop whoop!!


----------



## angelica_wales

Bleeding is more common in twin pregnancies.  Hopefully nothing to worry about 

Congratulations! 
xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations LMCK


----------



## Lmck15

Thanks all  

Bethannora the embryos I have on board at the moment are my partners eggs. Great way for both to be involved and I would recommend it   was fairly straightforward getting us both in sync


----------



## bethannora

LMCK - thanks for the message about timings & syncing with intra-partner. Super helpful! How have you been this weekend? Is it long before your scan with CRGW? Hope the bleeding has subsided x 

Angela - how is life with your twin girls? So happy for you x 

Welshgirl - did you get your results this weekend? I hope they have provided answers and solutions for you x 

Squiggley - how did ET go? Congrats on being PUPO - I have everything crossed for you x 

Pollita & Larneigh - any sign on ovulation for your FETs? Hope you're both doing OK x 

Madame - hope you're doing OK lovely. When is your next go now? x 

Talkingfrog - hope everything is OK with you x 

16 days to go until treatment planning for us. We are cutting out the caffeine, taking loads of vitamins & getting healthy in advance of our next cycle next year. 2 friends of mine, who aren't on here, have just had their BFPs with CRGW. Fingers crossed we can all join them very soon x


----------



## Larniegh

Exciting times hunny!!! Hope it's a bfp for you this time xx

I'm in today for a follow up and arrange my FET. Feel like it's a long way for a tiny appointment but hope it'll make me feel better about it all xx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck - let us know how it goes x


----------



## angelica_wales

My girls are fab thanks Bethan - both bunged up with colds so not too happy at the moment... 

Good luck with your treatment planning and with staying healthy over Christmas!! 

xx


----------



## Larniegh

Was a good meeting with A today. Feel much better.  I did egg share and My recipient had a bfp which is just amazing news. She's confident that there's nothing wrong but will go on progesterone after FET. I gave the option to go for natural or medicated to get me to the point of transfer. Gonna have to think on that one. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I was at the clinic yesterday to get some blood tests done. I'm currently having treatment with Serum in Greece but have cycled with CRGW before, so it was nice to go back and see some familiar faces. Unfortunately, the blood test confirmed a negative result (I had a faint HPT the day before) so I suspect it was a CP. I'm interested in finding out more about ERA testing and know CRGW offer it - has anyone on here had it done? Thanks, Westies xx


----------



## bethannora

Hi westies - I have never had it done, but we are interested to have it done too. I know CRGW only charge £795 which I thin k is quite good. I have an appointment on December 7th so was planning to ask about it then. I can let you know if you don't hear back from anyone else before then. I'm so sorry you have had another BFN - huge hugs for you x 

Larneigh - glad your appointment went well, and exciting you have a plan for your FET. Do you think you will transfer in January or February? Fab that your recipient had a BFP x


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Bethan   Aiming for January hun. Only 2 months to go now!


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Bethan, that would be great. I've actually come across quite a useful info page about it on the CRGW website. Here's a link in case it's useful for you: http://crgw.co.uk/news+.php?nID=42&n_start=0 Good luck with your cycle x

/links


----------



## K jade

Hi ladies, I have a similar question 
I'm with WFI but in 2 minds to have my immunes done which I don't think WFI do
Has anyone had the level 1 and 2 tests done at crgw? 
Is it worth it, or best to just go to Dr G?


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies! Hope you're all doing ok xxx

Quick Q - any idea how many scans I'll need for a natural FET? Need to start managing expectations with work. Thanks muchly xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh Bethan! How did you appointment go


----------



## bethannora

Hey Larniegh!

So Wednesday's appointment went well - it was a paperwork appointment with lovely Jodie. Actual treatment planning will happen next week with Amanda, as apparently the HFEA now recommend clinics offer their patients a 7 day 'cooling off' period to make sure they definitely want to proceed with treatment. But we are really happy our planning appointment is with A as it will enable us to ask questions etc. So roll on next Wednesday...5 days to go! We also have our NHS appointment next week, on Thursday, to hopefully get the results of my HSG. It will be a busy week for baby making appointments! 

As for my natural FET - I phoned on CD1 and they booked my in for a scan on CD10. You then have scans every other day until you have a positive OPK (to check your lining and lead follicle size). Once I had a positive OPK, my ET was scheduled for one week later. Good luck lovely x


----------



## Larniegh

Every other day?!?! Goof grief. I might just move into the clinic! Was hoping for only 2 scans, though if I have  scan at D10 I'll probably only squeeze another 2 in before i would normally Ov so that's actually not that bad. Please behave body!!! Oved on D 26 this cycle. Talk abou faff. 

I bloody love jodie, she did one of my scans and my ET. She's so sweet. A was amazing at my treatment planning appointment the other week, really put my mind at rest after feeling totally rubbish after my failed cycle. Was really down in the dumps about the whole thing, noone in my family has fertility issues and I just dont get why my body sucks so much. She told me that I had amazing egg and embryo quality and that some people just dont do well with transfer after the IVF treatment and she thinks I might be one of those people, so if it ever came to another full cycle (and hopefully it wont!) then I'll be doing a deffered transfer. My recipeint is pregnant though which is great news, absolutely over the moon for her. Must be such a painful (not to mention expensive) road to get to that point. Just hope it's a sticky one. 

I'm taking norethisterone for the next 10 days and then AF due around the 22nd. FC for ET around the 10th of Jan. Just hope that my body plays ball. 

Hope your tests are all good, sorry for the ramble. I'm sure A will give you plenty to think about, especially as your DW is likely to have a high response to treatment, she'll probably have a different protocol entirely to yours!  You hoping to start next cycle?


----------



## bethannora

How exciting that it isn't too far away now. Have you been on northisterone before? Prepare yourself for a heavy period...! I am sure you won't need too many scans, as like you say they start on day 10 anyway, so I only ended up needing 3 (day 10, 12 & 14). Yes, they are all so lovely at CRGW - we are definitely very lucky. And that is wonderful about your recipient  It's great that A has a plan for you should you need another cycle, but I am sure your FET will work. I am the same as you - my family are all ridiculously fertile - get pregnant on their first month of trying etc. I am surrounded by nieces and nephews. 

yes, DW will have a completely different protocol to mien - A has mentioned she will probably be on an antagonist protocol. I don't know anything about it as I have only ever done long and short, so definitely interested to find out. If we can, we are hoping to schedule ET for February as January is quite busy in work for me, and want to take a week off after ET is possible this time around. I also don't want to be stressed, so can make sure my work diary in feb isn't too crazy if I can help it. 

xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Heavy periods are the norm for me anyway! I dont mind a super heavy one now if it's the last one for the next 9 months!! Just need to get my uterus to be as well behaved as the rest of my reproductive system. 

Heard bits and bobs about that protocol but not a lot. Really hope she responds well  You've been waiting so long, I hope that this one works out ok for you. 

I'm tempted to ask for an ultrasounded guided ET this time. They did it last time based on the length of my uterus alone, and I think I'd feel more confident if I could just watch it being dropped off on the screen. Probably makes sod all difference but would reassure me a little bit. 

Feb is a good time for ET I think. I'm going early Jan to avoid having treatment/OTD overlaping with Tathan's angelversary. Really hope this time works as I can't justify the cost of a second FET at the moment.


----------



## bethannora

It makes total sense not to overlap it with Tathan's angelversary. Fingers crossed you will be pregnant by that time lovely. I have asked for ultrasound guided ET on our last two transfers. Like you say, I doubt it makes any difference as they are so skilled at what they do - but we really enjoyed watching it all on the monitor, and getting a photo of our embryo in my uterus. x


----------



## Larniegh

100% gonna ask this time. 

Let's hope 2017 is our  year


----------



## MagiCraft

Hi ladies. First post here, and not really familiar with this forum, so forgive me if this isn't the place. 

I have a son conceived naturally who is two, and am planning to use the CRGW for IUI late in 2017.


----------



## pollita

Welcome Magicraft! I hope the time goes quickly for you until your IUI and it all goes well 


Ah, ladies, the wait is killing me! Roughly 5 weeks until my FET. 

Yes, Larniegh, this HAS to be all of our year haha x


----------



## Larniegh

It'll fly by hun. You and I have January rainbows waiting for us. Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh and, welcome mc. Glad you joined us here. Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hope you are all good ladies! 

See a few of you are going again in January? I am now in "thee" cycle. 4th Jan is Day 21 and that is when I need to start taking norethisterone until the 12th, then bleed and baseline scan. That issue first hurdle so all I am thinking about just now 😀

Caz x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hope you all had a good Christmas  and  wishing you a happy and  healthy  2017 on which all your dreams come true.


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies. How we all doing??  I'm in for ET tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck Larniegh! You'll be PUPO this time tomorrow - how exciting X


----------



## Larniegh

Truly terrifying. How are you coming along hun ?


----------



## kimijack

hi all 

New here , so looking for some fertility chat buddies...

Well, where do i start ....

our journey has just begun even thou i feel like it's not lol

had first appointment today with crgw all really great there and had a lovely consultant which helps..

were looking at egg sharing and been through screening tests just awaiting chromosome and blood grouping now 
seems like all the waiting will take forever..

Amh came back at 28.2 which was brill for me anyway and Fsh of 3.7  all happy this end so far so good 
other half had semen analysis today  boderline 44mil but doc seems to think Icsi will help has anyone been here before??

would be fab to chat to others in same situation.

Thanks all   ****babydust to all  ***


----------



## Larniegh

I egg shared. Didn't take that long from consultation to treatment. Best of luck. Xxx


----------



## kimijack

thanks , its lovely to talk to people in the same boat  

when we had our appointment today they said it can take few weeks to months doesn't help that they dont give you a time frame  x


----------



## Larniegh

Hey ladies  Just popping in to say hello and that I got my BFP yesterday   

Hope you're all ok and getting along. 

Strangest thing happened when I got to the clinic for my FET... a car was parked there that parks in the same carpark I use for travelling to work in Monmouthshire. I was going to say hello but people can be awfully private so I haven't. I'm wishing you all the best though! 

xxx


----------



## pollita

That's mad, Larniegh! A couple of years ago someone on my face book friends list posted a photo of the blue sperm car at the clinic and made a comment about it's number plate, all the while I just sat quietly knowing they had been to the clinic because I knew where the photo was taken  

ps: Love the EDD  xx


----------



## Larniegh

Haha. Small world isn't it


----------



## jessica60

Hi, I'm looking for advice. Has anyone done genetic testing of embryos at crgw?


----------



## angelica_wales

Congratulations Larneigh   xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations  Larneigh  - great news.

Pollita  - I haven't  seen the blue  sperm car. You have got me curious as to what the number plate  is😀

Jessica - soir but I can't  help as we didn't. 

Kimijack  - hope you get a match soon.


----------



## kimijack

Good morning, 

Just an update wfi at neath accepted our application for treatment we've had consultant appointment yesterday now treatment planning on Tuesday start long protocol on 5th so all good news xx


----------



## bethannora

Larniegh - I know we have messaged, but congrats again! Did you phone CRGW today to book your scan? Super excited for you x 

Jessica - sorry, we haven't ever done that. Hope you get some answers x

Kim - good luck, bet you can't wait to get started x 

Pollita - woop, not long until FET for you lovely x 

Re the sperm car (!!) - I have seen it there quite a lot, so always presumed it belonged to a member of staff. Definitely the type of number plate that is only appropriate to be parked outside CRGW, and probably has a few funny looks elsewhere. We have always found it really funny - think we even took a photo of it a few years ago when we first saw it!

Hope everyone is doing OK - I am on day 5 of suprecur. Just over 4 weeks to go until scheduled ET for my DW. Eeeekkk x


----------



## Larniegh

I've never seen this car.  Will keep an eye open for it. 

Thanks everyone  scan is on 20th Feb. Bit freaky feeling now!! Lol. 

Bethan not long now whoop. 

Kim best of luck xx

Jessica not had any testing but good luck if you need it xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi ladies
Just wanted to say congrats Larneigh! fabulous news - have you had your scan yet? so exciting!
I've been to CRGW this week to do treatment planning - its all crept up on me, with christmas and being super busy in work i had tried to forget about it all for a while. 
I'm on the testosterone gel already though and will be taking Nor from 10th until 24th Feb so assume injections from late feb/early March and egg collection around mid March. Can't really get my head past that bit as it doesn't usually go too well from there but trying something different this time with the artificial activation so fingers crossed.
Hope you're all well and good luck with everyone cycling
xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fingers crossed. Sometimes a change in protocol is all you need. Xx


----------



## Handav26

Hi ladies 

I joined this thread last year but got caught up with other things so never got time to post! 

We've just finished our 2nd full cycle at CRGW with a BFP last Friday after 5dt with a single 4AA blast. Trouble is im terrified because my first beta yesterday at 9dpt (14dpo) has come back at 42 which is feel is really low!?! 

Larneigh - congratulations on your BFP!! (all being well) we have our first scan booked for 20th Feb too!! 😊

I hope everyone else is ok? 

Han xx


----------



## angelica_wales

Hi Han - congratulations!! 

The initial number isn't the important one,  the doubling time is important.  A friend of mine had low initial betas which were doubling great and she now has a 10 week old baby girl   I assume you are having a repeat blood test? 

All the best for a healthy 9 months! 

Angela 
xx


----------



## Handav26

Hi Angela 

Thanks so much for your reply!! Yeah I'm having another one tomorrow and again on Friday! I know I'm probably being silly and should just enjoy it all, but I'm not going to lie I am worried! As well as being cautiously excited too of course. I posted in the BFP section as well to ask peoples opinions and another lady said the same as you! 

I'll keep you updated when I get the 2nd one! Thank you again that's reassured me. 
Han xx


----------



## Larniegh

Congrats hun xx you must have been in for transfer the same day as me? Saturday 14th?? Must have been a lucky day  

Don't worry about your initial figure. We are all very different. So long as it's increasing that's what matters. Let us know how you get along. Had any symptoms yet? I'm throwing up already. :-( most people don't even start to get queasy till 6-7 weeks. Hmph.


----------



## Handav26

Hey Larneigh, I had transfer on the 21st Hun! You'll surely be over 7wks by then!?! I'm sure Jodie said I'll be 6+4 on the 20th Feb! Had my blood done this morning and I'm so eager and nervous to get the results!! 😳 Hoping so badly that it's doubled!

Oh gosh I'm having lots of symptoms! Vivid dreams every night, metallic taste, queezeness and hot flashes, sore boobs etc. Are you feeling sick all the time? Chucking up is no fun at anytime let alone now, make sure you're drinking as much as you can to replace what you lose love. What other symptoms are you having? 
Han xx


----------



## Larniegh

Han why was your Otd after only 7 days?? They made me wait 2 weeks!!!!  Lol. I'm keeping fluid down at the minute which is a good thing. Hope that continues. What did your bloods come back as? 

I will be 8+1 which seems awfully late but that's when they booked it in. Luckily I have an NHS scan on Tuesday at 6+1 so I'm not too worried that it's so far away. I have Jodie doing my scan which is amazing as she did all my treatment appointments except the actual transfer (though she did my fresh transfer in October) feels fitting that she should get to see baby on the screen


----------



## Handav26

Morning Hun, OTD is tomorrow but I was so inpatient there was no way I could have waited 2wks! So I tested at 6dp5dt (last Friday) and got the faint positive, but because I was just so anxious and in disbelief that it was positive the GP did bloods on Monday. I was 9dpt at that point. Results weren't back as of yesterday PM so fingers crossed for this morning   I just feel like IVF has made me a bit of a nervous wreck! I need to chill out  

Omg Jodie did all of our scans too! Amanda did our transfer. They're all so lovely there. 
Oh please let us know all about your scan on Tuesday, I bet you're so excited! I'm excited for you! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah I see!! Hope your bloods come back high this morning  Whoop whoop! 

20th with come around super quick for you sweetie, you'll be seeing baby before you know it xx


----------



## Handav26

Hey Hun, got my results! 2nd beta =97!! So just over doubled from 42 in about exactly 48hrs later! So although not the staggering result I was hoping for it's still going in the right direction don't you think? 

Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hun it just needs to double. Dont worry about the actual number just yet, you have a long way to go    To put it into context I think it's at 2500 at about 5-6 weeks. So you'd be at that level in about 8-9 days which is bang on xxx


----------



## pollita

so glad to hear it's doubled, Handav26! Fingers crossed for another double result in a couple of days


----------



## Handav26

Thanks Pollita! I had a bit of a word with myself and have now chilled out a bit! 

How are you feeling? I see you have had your FET! I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## pollita

I'm glad you've chilled a bit!

Yes I'm 2dp3dfet now and still can't believe it happened really. It was all booked so quickly I didn't have a chance to realise what was happening! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Handav26

It's all a bit sureal isn't it?! Before you know it it's all happening. When is your OTD? Xx


----------



## pollita

It is! All my other cycles have been fresh IVF so I've had a good 6+ weeks knowing transfer is coming. This time, I called on monday morning and was booked in for 24 hours later. I keep forgetting I'm pupo! Good for not wanting to test at least  

OTD is Feb 16th but I had a natural FET and AF is due a week today so I'll know by then x


----------



## Handav26

Remembering you're PUPO is really hard as stupid as it sounds! I had a bit of OHSS after retrieval so was eating lots of protein and eggs etc I made runny soft boiled eggs and part way through eating, I suddenly realised I shouldn't have been having runny eggs lol but it obviously didn't do any harm! Enjoy being PUPO Hun xx


----------



## CazMc82

Do CRGW always have long waits to OTD? I am currently 8dp5dt and not testing till Sunday, seems really late but no idea if it is normal or not?!


----------



## Larniegh

Very normal with CRGW. They like a proper accurate result there. Good luck with the testing. X


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Larneigh! It just feels like an age 😂

Hope you are keeping well x


----------



## CazMc82

Fresh cycle failed. Gutted. Had such high hopes for our top grade blast. Now to pluck up the courage to use our last frozen blast. 

Will they let us choose if they do a medicated or unmediated FET? I can't face more meds 😥


----------



## pollita

So sorry it failed caz. Yes you can choose whether to do medicated or natural. As long as you have no issues to hinder natural they shouldn't have a problem with it. When I went for treatment planning they assumed I'd be doing medicated but I just said I wanted to do natural. Good luck!


----------



## CazMc82

Thanks Polita😘 I ovulate naturally on my own and have regular (albeit short) periods so think a natural FET should be ok- will ask them when we have our review. Cannot face anymore excessive meds. I do feel my high dose of meds this cycle didn'f help me success wise!


----------



## pollita

I felt the same which I why I asked for a natural cycle too. The meds wreck havoc on our poor bodies! My natural cycle did end up with some meds (cyclogest, clexane and prednisone) but I was happy with those as they were more to sustain a pregnancy than to actually get to transfer. They offered me lubion too which I declined


----------



## CazMc82

Are you pupo just now Polita? I think I have missed some of this thread😬 Yeah I will definitely speak to them about it just not sure when I want to do it. It's my only Frostie and terrified it won't even thaw. That really is the end of the fertility treatment road for us...


----------



## pollita

The thaw rate at the clinic is amazing, 98% they told me!

No not pupo sadly, had a bfn last week but it was also my only frosty and I worried so much it wouldn't thaw and it did (it just didn't stick around unfortunately!)

Not sure if or when I'll be able to go again as I have no money left now 

Good luck x


----------



## CazMc82

So so sorry Polita, you have had such a hard road. I have no idea how you have done it. I shouldn't be moaning. 

Good to know about the thaw rate, I guess they only freeze the ones they know might make it.


----------



## angelica_wales

Sorry to hear your news Pollita   xx


----------



## Larniegh

Caz sorry your cycle was a bfn. I think the fresh transfer comes at the end of such a hard journey that the body can't handle it sometimes. 

I had a natural FET except for extra progesterone and had a successful cycle so it can and does work.  Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Bonnie45

Hi ladies. Had donor egg ICSi BFN and now FET BFN. had a chemical pregnancy which is so cruel getting my hopes up.  I am so fed up.  I need to wait to be matched with a new donor. its taking a huge toll on my health and relationship.  I have no money left so the next round will need to go on a credit card.  just about had enough, my employer is so unsympathetic.  I am not functioning well but will be sacked if I have any more sickness episodes.  grrrrrr


----------



## Larniegh

Oh I'm sorry hun. It's a cruel business. I hope you get matched with a good donor. I eggshared myself to fund my cycle. 

Your boss seems a bit of a git  do you work for a big company or a small one? Always worth speaking to your HR department if you have one. Infertility isn't a walk in the park. Xx


----------



## Bonnie45

Thanks Larneigh and congratulations on your BFP. You must be delighted and nerbous too.  It gives me hope. I was so happy when I saw that faint positive test and then distraught again when it became negative. Sorry for the selfish post.  I hope there is a donor out there for us. I hope the lady who shared her eggs with us got a BFP as at least something good would have come of this horrible situation we are in.


----------



## Larniegh

I think you're more than entitled to a "me post" hun. It's never a nice situation to be in. I'm sure you'll get a bfp soon xx


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi ladies,
Hoping you can help - i finished taking the Northisterone 4 days ago and still haven't got AF - i'm sure it arrived on day 2 or 3 last time. We spend so long TTC and hoping it won't arrive and now i can't wait for it to get here so we can get going. How long does it 'normally' take to arrive? I get concerned that my age might be a factor....


----------



## Larniegh

Heya   I think I took about 3 days but it's anything up to 7 usually. I had a friend who had to take a second course once but it's rare. Have you called the clinic to chat with the nurses? They'll speak with you over the phone quite happily about anything you're worried about x


----------



## Welshgirl1977

Hi Larniegh, thanks for the reply. I thought i would leave it until tomorrow and then give them a ring. Just wondering if it was normal. I think if it hasn't arrived by day 5 i'll def call them. Had twinges/bad back since yesterday morning but nothing is happening.
Blimey, i hope i don't end up on another course, i was moody enough on the first course!


----------



## Larniegh

Can you put on some white trousers and go sit on your washing machine? That's sure to get it going  Or raspberry leaf tea if you feel like being more sophisticated.


----------



## Lmck15

Welshgirl I've had to take norethisterone twice in different cycles and both times AF didn't show until day 10! Frustrating but we always worked around it and it never really effected the treatment too much


----------



## Welshgirl1977

lol Larniegh that did make me giggle. White trousers would have been the answer for sure - i'm too prepared in black today!
I knew Raspberry leaf was good for drinking to help with labour (i drank loads before i had my 9 year old) but didn't know it was supposed to make AF appear?
Lmk15 - i'll give them a call tomorrow if no sign and see what they say. I get concerned as i'm nearly 40 that it might mean i'm 'drying up'! - such a lovely phrase but you know what i mean 
Thanks ladies, with a bit of luck the cramps carry on and we can kick-off with it all x


----------



## Larniegh

Raspberry leaf tea causes intrauterine contractions, so can speed along AF too   That and a good bit of nookie *ahem*


----------



## Welshgirl1977

We have lift off! Booked in for a scan on Weds.
Thanks for the replies ladies.
Here we go again.....


----------



## Bonnie45

Good luck welshgirl.


----------



## Lmck15

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## IloveWesties

This thread has gone very quiet! Anyone still reading? Just a quick q - has anyone done PGS at CRGW? The clinic price list says they offer it yet A wasn't very positive about it as a process and explained to me that it's not the holy grail that everyone thinks it is. She's not the first person to say this to me - a couple of consultants have said the same thing - so I'm confused as it's common practice in the US and seems to be seen by more and more women over here to be the thing we should be doing to check the embryos are viable before transfer. I'm just investigating what to do if our final cycle fails (8th  ) and looking in to host surrogacy here in the UK. Thinking of doing an embryo banking cycle at CRGW to freeze our embryos ready for when we find a surrogate. I always get a large quantity of eggs collected (PCO) so wondered whether PGS may be a sensible idea. Anyway, any info on PGS at CRGW gratefully received! Thanks xx


----------



## pollita

I'm still here but have no advice on pgs testing sorry. A has always been very honest with me about what I need and don't need and I've heard that before about the testing too. As an ex-us I take everything done other there with a pinch of salt as clinics tend to throw everything at problems which imo just creates undue stress and worry!

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## bethannora

I am still there too, but haven't looked into PGS testing. Although miscarriages are devastating, I think finding out your embryos weren't viable before transfer is potentially just as bad (although a much quicker process than multiple failed FETs I suppose). But I think I would rather put the money towards multiple FETs rather than the thousands it costs for PGS testing - especially given that even PGS testing can return a normal embryo, and it will still fail to implant. But that is just my opinion, and we are all different - and you have to do what feels right for you x


----------



## MadameG

Westies I'm still here too 😊 I've seen quite a few things written recently about how with pgs you could get a normal result but the rest of the cells could actually be abnormal, or the same thing in reverse, or that the embryo may well actually be able to heal itself and become a perfectly normal, healthy baby, even though the pgs says that the embryo is abnormal. I think it's called a mosaic embryo as in with a mix of cells. My gut feeling is that it is a technology that will be great in the future but not just yet and could be giving more questions than answers at the moment xxx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm still here but have nothing helpful to contribute. But you can have a hug instead. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks everyone and thanks Larniegh for the hug - it's very much needed and welcome! xx

All of the comments are what I've been told by consultants thus far - all the negative points of PGS and no positive! I really don't understand why so many people are doing it and why some clinics (including Oxford who we had a consultation with last year) say it's the best thing since sliced bread. It's so confusing! 

Thanks again for all of your posts. I'm glad some people are still around  xx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm always lurking  

I know when we were looking at different options a couple of years ago, A said that there was new research about checking glucose levels in the embryo which was non-invasive but that was a few years off. Things are moving along quickly but like the other treatments a lot of things are unproven or there's contradictory evidence 

I hope you find success Westies xx it's hard to keep going xx

Angela
xx


----------



## nikkie109

Hi everyone. I am thinking of having my ivf at crgw however- my bmi is elevated. I am a top size of 16 - 18 and bottom size 20 - but my BMI is 43 according to the NHS website! I have lymphoedema in my legs which doesn't help. Has anyone else had this problem? Will they refuse treatment? Would they take a small waist/ stomach into account. Many thanks


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Nikkie are you paying yourself (private) or are you looking to cycle on the NHS? If the latter, you need to look up the criteria for funding in the area where you live. This will be on the CCG website for your area. I come under the North Somerset CCG and the criteria (we were eligible for our first cycle on the NHS at BCRM in Bristol) was that BMI had to be between 19-29.9 for a period of at least six months before referral by your GP (and your GP signs to say that this is correct). If in doubt, call CRGW to check - the receptionists are very helpful.

I'm someone who struggles with my weight and have to work really hard just to maintain a healthy weight. I'm currently seeing a nutritionalist (paying privately) to look at my vitamin/mineral levels and adjust supplements and what I eat accordingly. It's been fascinating and I've been doing a lot of bad things when I thought I was being healthy!

There's a lot of evidence to suggest that being significantly overweight reduces chances of getting pregnant naturally and success rates in IVF. Here's a useful article (in fact this website is full of useful info!): http://www.advancedfertility.com/weight.htm

I hope this is helpful. Good luck xx


----------



## nikkie109

Thanks for the info! I will be paying privately. I have lost alot of weight so far; but feel that I would only want to loose another stone maybe to bring me down to a size 16. I am unable to conceive naturally due to a surgical misshap. I am going to an open day in CRGW to see if they will give me the chance I need. All the best with your nutrition though. It must be fab having expert advice!


----------



## bethannora

Nickie - Crgw do treat people privately with elevated bmi - they even state it in their website: http://crgw.co.uk/information.php?s=Our-Success&section=27

Good luck X


----------



## nikkie109

Thank you very much for the link! I am visiting them this week and I will post the verdict  x


----------



## angelica_wales

I was always over the NHS BMI guidelines with CRGW and they treated me, no question. Good  luck! xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Just to clarify that I was only saying that you would need to be under the NHS BMI limit if you were doing an NHS cycle - that's why I asked if you were going private or NHS. Good luck Nikkie. I'm sure you'll feel positive after speaking with the lovely A x


----------



## nikkie109

I went to the open evening last night in CRGW and met Helen and Amanda. They showed us around the building and gave a very informative slideshow explaining the whole process. We each got an opportunity to speak to them after it. We were offered tea/coffee/biscuits and bottled water which was very welcomed as my nerves were shot! I held back at the end to talk to Amanda as I was embarrassed to talk about my weight infront of everyone. She was so warm, friendly and understanding. I asked if my weight would be a problem- I am a BMI of 43. She said that it is better to have a BMI as near to 35 as you possibly can because of the risk of miscarriage etc but - she appreciated the effort I have made so far with the weight loss and said that if I get close to 35, she would treat!  she said around the 38 mark would be fine. So I am going back onto the Atkins diet and will hit the target by September hopefully. I am over the moon. Every clinic that I have been to have said 35 is the cut off - and have been quite rude about it. I will keep you updated with the weight loss/cycle and 2ww. Thank you all so much for your advice, much appreciated. 2.5 stone to go before my whole world changes  xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I'm glad it went well. Amanda is lovely  

Good luck with your weight loss. There is a weight loss support board that you can request access to to get some much needed moral support  

Angela
xx


----------



## Louise4

Hi all, I am having FET at CRGW, hoping to (re)join you all. I have a 9 month old son all thanks to CRGW and we're now trying for a sibling. I had my baseline scan yesterday and started the oestrogen tablets, my next scan is a week Monday xx


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck Louise 😀 Are you having a medicated FET? We had a failed cycle there in Jan/Feb but hoping our only Frostie gives us our much wanted sibling later this year. I think I am going to opt for un medicated 😬


----------



## Louise4

Hi Caz, 
yes I'm having a medicated cycle, I tried a natural one once but missed my ovulation so went medicated and it worked so I'm not changing a thing this time around lol. 
Sorry to hear your  last cycle failed, good luck for later in the year! xx


----------



## Larniegh

Nikkie glad things went well at the open day. They are lovely and honest there  

Louise welcome (back)!  Hope all goes well at the FET. I only have one frostie for a sibling and not sure I'd do the whole IVF thing again. It's brutal and I have whole worlds of admiration for anyone who's done it more than once! Best of luck. 

Caz I was totally unmedicated and had no trouble at all. I was bad after the medication though saying that, and A even said she wouldn't do a Fresh transfer with me in future if ever came to another round of treatment. It's horses for courses and she said as much as my follow up. Some people need it and others need to be left alone. Do you cycle regularly?


----------



## CazMc82

Hi Larneigh! How are you keeping? Yeah I cycle regularly, about every 28 days and OV every month so A was happy that I would want to be un medicated. I felt so ill on all the medication, the higher dosage definitely didn't agree with me We have just decided tonight to do the FET in October so the countdown is on 😂


----------



## Louise4

I am good to go! Had my lining checked yesterday, triggered tonight and will have transfer next tuesday  x


----------



## CazMc82

Good luck Louise! Can't work out all the dates, have you tested? Hope it is all going well for you 😀


----------



## Louise4

Thanks caz, unfortunately it was a bfn for me  x


----------



## nikkie109

So sorry to hear that Louise. I am not on the forum regularly hence the slow reply. I hope that you are taking care of yourself after the awful news. Wishing you all the best for your future attempts. My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi,

Not sure if anyone is around on this thread at the moment as it seems pretty quiet. Just wondered if I could ask about medication/drugs. We are due to start IVF treatment at CRGW in the next month or so and were extremely shocked when told about the cost of the drugs. We have used the clinic before but it seems since we last had treatment they are using another drug company whose prices are almost double those of the previous company.  Do you know if the lcinic will allow you to source drugs from elsewhere or are you tied to using the company that they specify? 

Thanks

xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Penelope,

You can pay for the private prescription and source your own from somewhere like Asda, although I believe if you are doing a multi cycle package then you need to use Stork. 

Good luck with your cycle  xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you MadameG x


----------



## nikkie109

Hi everyone. I am managing to keep up with the weightloss and I have booked our first ever appointment to start our journey  I have booked it for the end of September at CRGW. I cannot wait but my Husband is so nervous. He needs to produce a sample the same day. He is too embarassed to phone the clinic to settle his anxiety surrounding this.  I was wondering if you guys could help? He is circumcised and wants to know about the lubrication situation with the sample - also, is there wifi? hehehehe. So sorry to land this on you but he is in a panick  thanks in advance and I hope that I haven't offended anyone in the process xxx


----------



## MadameG

Aw Nikki bless your chap! Honestly, just give them a call - you could call on his behalf? Or send an email? I believe there is wifi but you're much better off doing some downloading   no idea on the lube issue I'm afraid. I'm sure they'll have heard it all before so don't worry. And good luck for the appointment! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Nikkie,  

Well done on the weight loss. 

Call and speak to one of the embryologists.  They will be used to questions that we think are going to be difficult.

We had concerns that there would be too much pressure on the day for DH. Mentioned it to the doctor on our first cycle (funded at what was then ivf wales but now wales fertility institute) and they suggested we freeze some in advance that they could use on the day if needed.  

It was not used so we then transferred it to crgw  (The embryologists arranged a date and time, we collected the  storage unit from crgw, drove to the heath and handed everything to the embryologist, and when ready we drove back to crgw with it).  We also live close enough that we could take a sample in with us on the day which helped. 

The Wi fi signal isn't great by the way.


----------



## nikkie109

Thank you for your replies guys. This is a big help! I have emailed the clinic to ask about the lube and if they provide it etc  sorry about the late reply; I have been on nights xx


----------



## nikkie109

Hi guys, in case anyone else has the same query as I did:
I emailed the embryologist in CRGW. The gents can use lube but it has to be the, "Preseed or Conceive Plus" ones. Even some water based ones can damage the sperm!  The above branded ones contain minerals and vitamins to aid sperm motility Xxx


----------

